# Dramaqueen's trials and tribulations.



## dramaqueen

I've never really done a journal before but I thought I would just to have someplace to share thoughts and anything exciting that might pop up in my life. Not much going on right now. I'm still trying to decide when and if I want to get a Kindle Fire. I've heard good and bad things about them. Maybe I'll hold off for now. 
Sll my fishies are settled down for the night. I got some cute Christmas decal things at Petsmart the other day. I'll try to gert a few pics up tomorrow. I'm too tired tonight. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Just got back from delivering Christmas dog treats to my little buddies. lol I had 4 this year. Molly is part beagle and bluetick hound and she has a very loud bark. She's a sweetheart and very smart. Then there is Mackenzie. He is a solid black cocker spaniel. He's a sweet but very stubborn dog. Next is Gertie. She is an extremely hyper half schnauzer half Yorkie. She thinks she's the boss. lol She loves to be the center of attention. Then there's Effie. She's (supposedly) part poodle and part pug. I can't see any poodle in her. She's very friendly and smart.


----------



## erinandares

Solid black cocker spaniel sounds awesome! My grandparents have had the beige colored ones for like, twenty-five years. Throughout that time there have been three, I believe. So cute. :3 Buffy is the one right now. She's also stubborn, but I write it off as her being an old lady dog.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mackenzie doesn't like loud noises or, at least he didn't before he had surgery on his ear.


----------



## dramaqueen

My cousin came over and brought us some soup, spaghetti sauce and a couple of muffins and brownies. We stopped for lunch earlier on the way back from the doctor's. My mom had her toenails trimmed. I think I'm gonna haver a muffin or brownie now.


----------



## Sakura8

That was nice of your cousin to bring you some food. 

I haven't read the reviews about the Fire. What's wrong with it?


----------



## vaygirl

Aw, Christmas doggie deliveries. That's so sweet, T! <3


----------



## dramaqueen

I just talked to my music minister and it looks like I'll be singing Sunday night at church. YAY! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I went for a walk tonight through my neighborhood and got a few pics of the lights people put up. If they turn out decent I may post a few.I got some fudge this afternoon from the neighbors that Molly belongs to.She barked and threw a fit until I gave her a treat. lol
Sakura, I can't remember all the details about what they said about the Kindle Fire but one was something about the on off switch being in a bad place and people kept accidently bumping it and turning it off. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Pics of my neighborhood.


----------



## dramaqueen

They turned out pretty decent with my cell phone camera, even though it was dark.


----------



## Romad

Oooh... pretty lights  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vaygirl

Pretty pretty!!!! It looks great.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8

DQ, oh. I have heard good things about the Nook. I guess it depends on what you want. The Kindle only reads Amazon Kindle format but I think the Nook reads all e-book formats? Not sure. 

Your neighborhood looks beautiful! Mine is pretty blah this year.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Sakura. I really don't mind if the Kindle Fire only reads Amazon stuff. That's how they make their money. lol


----------



## Sakura8

It worked for me. I shop almost exclusively on Amazon anyway.  I just got my mom the Kindle Touch for Christmas. Well, technically, my dad got it but I'm going to load up some books on it first.


----------



## dramaqueen

Does it connect to the internet?


----------



## Sakura8

It does by wi-fi and wireless. My dad was cheap and didn't want to spring for the one with 3g but I have the regular Kindle with 3g. I have to admit I don't think I've used that feature yet as I'm not often away from an internet source.


----------



## dramaqueen

Does 3 g connect you to the internet when you're away from your wireless network?


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, it does. And you don't have to pay for it (unlike with cell phones) because Amazon pays for it somehow. I'm not really sure how it works. But I guess it's like . . . if you were in an airport or something and wanted to download a book, the 3g could connect you to the Amazon Kindle website for free.


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you browse the internet with it? Like getting on ther forum? lol


----------



## Sakura8

Haha! That would be nice. But unfortunately, the only thing it connects to is the Kindle website and I think possibly wikipedia. But that's it. If you want something to browse the web with that doubles as an E-reader, you might consider an iPad. You could download the Kindle app for it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wouldn't mind an I Pad but I don't want to pay $400 for it. My laptop cost me $450.


----------



## Sakura8

I know, I totally understand where you're coming from. And Apple products never go on sale, either.


----------



## dramaqueen

I doubt that Amazon will put Kindles on sale, either. I'm so tempted to go ahead and order my Kindle right now.


----------



## Sakura8

I buy all my electronics, even my Kindle, through Best Buy. I make sure I buy just enough to qualify for at least 6 months no interest. Consequently, I've been paying off my Best Buy bill for about a year and a half now. 

I really like my Kindle a lot and they're getting more and more content every day. They used to have a pretty limited selection but it's gotten much better.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've heard that some of their e books are free.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, some are. I think some authors publish free Kindle books to get their names out there and then they publish work that you have to pay for. It's probably what I should do if I ever finish one of my books.


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be nice to have something that I can take outside on my porch. My wireless should work out there.


----------



## Sakura8

It should. Wireless is pretty strong these days. I pick up my neighbor's network and my room is on the opposite side of the house.


----------



## dramaqueen

Haven't really done anything today. I'm going to do a water change in a little while. Oh, I did do some cleaning, lol I almost forgot. lol And I'm working on my song for church tomorrow night.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting psyched up to do my song tomorrow night at church. I hope it goes well.


----------



## mardi

WooHoo! Go Dramaqueen! I also hope it goes well for you.  



dramaqueen said:


> I'm getting psyched up to do my song tomorrow night at church. I hope it goes well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Mardi. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm heading off to church now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Everything went very well! I got a lot of nice compliments, except for my mom. She didn't like it. She always wants me to do stuff SHE likes.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm glad your song went well, DQ.  Way to go!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

This evening is cold and rainy out. We went grocery shopping and stopped at Panera Bread for lunch. Things have been pretty quiet here today.


----------



## mardi

Glad to hear your song went well, DQ! Did you get up and sing or was it instrumental? Either way, I have to admire anyone who can get up in front of a lot of people and perform like that.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I got up and sang. I use an accompaniment cd for my music. I've been doing it for 25 years now but I still get nervous.lol


----------



## Sakura8

I adore Panera's broccoli cheese soup. It's the best I've tasted.


----------



## mardi

Very nice! I was in chorus for years, and still never got over getting a bit of stage fright before singing in front of a crowd either. 25 years is amazing! You must really have a passion for singing. 



dramaqueen said:


> Yes, I got up and sang. I use an accompaniment cd for my music. I've been doing it for 25 years now but I still get nervous.lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, yeah, I do. I'm also on the drama team at church. We'll start rehearsing for our Valentine banquet probably in January.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not much going on today. A cousin of ours stopped by and gave us a gift card so that was nice. I changed McGee's water and now I'm just hanging out here.


----------



## dramaqueen

I absolutely cannot stand people at the store who won't put their baskets where they belong! They leave them in parking spaces because they're too darn lazy to walk a few steps to put them where they belong! I had to get out of the car and remove a cart before my mother could pull into it. And why do people have to wait until the last minute to get their turkey and all the trimmings? If it weren't for the last minute things wouldn't get done.


----------



## Sakura8

And like there isn't a shortage of parking spaces as it is, but to have the spaces there are taken up by carts is enough to make you want to just ram them with your car. The carts, not the people. No, well, actually the people too.


----------



## mardi

I hear you on that! I can't count the number of times I've had to get out and move a cart, or had to park at an angle because someone was too lazy to put their cart in the cart return. 

I have to admit, i'm one of those people who waits until the last minute for everything. I went out and got a bunch of groceries today; I'm not about to feel like I need anything over the next couple of days. This is my first Christmas not working retail in over three years, i'm not about to start dealing with crowds now. lol 

I'm sorry you had to deal with all of that, though. 



dramaqueen said:


> I absolutely cannot stand people at the store who won't put their baskets where they belong! They leave them in parking spaces because they're too darn lazy to walk a few steps to put them where they belong! I had to get out of the car and remove a cart before my mother could pull into it. And why do people have to wait until the last minute to get their turkey and all the trimmings? If it weren't for the last minute things wouldn't get done.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it turns out that we need to make a run back to the store for about 4 or 5 things for dinner monday. lol I really would like to walk to Petsmart but it's supposed to rain tomorrow so that's probably out.


----------



## dramaqueen

I need to get up the energy to make some cookies. lol I also got a pumpkin bread kit, which is leaking bread mix and I'm trying to get my mom to make that. I got a Christmas card from my brother. I guess he's gotten out of his Scroogey mood. We got a big gift Sunday from our friends from church who own the racehorses. I can't wait to see what's in it. lol We'll open it up Saturday night.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm glad your brother had a change of heart. And cookies sound good. I'm eating cookies from Trader Joe's.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was hoping someone would bring me a big plate of Christmas cookies. lol I did get fudge from one of my neighbors, though, a few days ago. It didn't last long. lol We only got 10 pieces for the two of us to share.


----------



## Sakura8

One of my neighbors did just bring us a plate of cookies, which was nice because I was literally about to go over and ask about her cat who has starting hanging around our house. This is the second of their kitties to decide he'd rather live at our place. 

I love fudge sooooo much. Yeah, 10 pieces wouldn't last long for most people, let alone two to share.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love peanut butter fudge. OMG, I could eat a ton of that stuff. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I feel 10 lbs fatter just thinking about all this fudge, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, me too!!


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother came through with some Christmas money, which will go in the bank. I also got a package from my friend in Colorado. She sent me homemade fig cookies, 2 packages of red chili powder,a card and 2 wrapped gifts that I put under our poinsettia.


----------



## mardi

Yay for packages!!!

I received one today as well. 
I would love to have a Poinsetta to put my gifts under. But, my mom is coming into town, and she bought me a fake tree last year, which I'm kind of obligated to put up. lol 



dramaqueen said:


> My brother came through with some Christmas money, which will go in the bank. I also got a package from my friend in Colorado. She sent me homemade fig cookies, 2 packages of red chili powder,a card and 2 wrapped gifts that I put under our poinsettia.


----------



## Sakura8

Chili powder? That's an interesting Christmas gift idea.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here is my poinsettia.


----------



## Sakura8

It's beautiful, DQ! It looks just right sitting there. And is that a streetlight in the upper window or did you capture the moon? It looks very photogenic, either way.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, it's the moon. I may have posted this pic before, I don't remember.
We opened up our gifts this afternoon. We got some cheese spread and homemade crackers from some friends from church. Thery came from some company called Angus something or other. I got a pretty bracelet and matchingn earrings and a pretty shirt from a feiend in Colorado. She also sent homemade fig cookies. It's been a pretty good day, so far.


----------



## mardi

It sounds like you're having a great day! Lots of lovely gifts you received, and your poinsettia is beautiful as well. Happy Holiday's DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Mardi. You, too. I'm sitting here listening to Christmas music and surfing the forum. lol My mom is getting ready to frost a pumpkin cake that we are taking to our cousin's tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

The kitchen's a mess. lol Oh, well, at least I got the dishwasher running.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had to go down to a neighbor's this morning to feed her cat. She spent the night at her daughter's and will be gone all day. We're not going out until this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just got back from dinner. We had beef and pork tenderloin, potatoes, potato salad, apple salad, cheese grits, green beans, sweet potato souffle and rolls. I'm stuffed. We get to do it over again at a different family member's tomorrow.


----------



## Sakura8

Sounds like a good meal.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it was and we were going to go to another cousin's house for a repeat performance but my mom didn't want to deal with some of the people there. lol And she's uh, having some digestion problems today. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We ended up picking something up from Panera Bread for dinner. It's supposed to snow sometime tonight or tomorrow. Bleh!


----------



## mardi

Yum! I love Panera's black bean soup and mediterranean veggie sandwhich. I'm so jealous that you live somewhere, where it snows. I can count the number of times i've seen snow on one hand; I do hope you'll take pictures of the lovely snow. 



dramaqueen said:


> We ended up picking something up from Panera Bread for dinner. It's supposed to snow sometime tonight or tomorrow. Bleh!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I'll take some pics. All it's doing right now is raining. 
I don't like black beans. lol I don't like their clam chowder, either. Their Cuban panini sandwiches are good, though.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, it's easy to get digestive troubles at the holidays, that's for sure. We just got take-out spaghetti from a local restaurant here. 

I avoid most family gatherings myself because of the people so I totally understand.


----------



## dramaqueen

Only 2 of my relatives call regularly. One is an elderly great uncle and the other one is the cousin that we have Christmas dinner with. She's my mom's first cousin. She and my uncle have been good to us. She did a lot for us when my mom came home from the hospital after having back surgery. Only 1 other cousin brought food.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sitting here thinking about all the Christmas stuff I need to put away. It's going to be depressing.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got done talking to my friend in Colorado. I sure miss living there. I wish I could get back there to see her one more time. She's 85 and I probably won't get to see her any more.


----------



## Sakura8

I hope you can visit her soon. 85 is a good, ripe age, but my crazy grandmother is 91 so maybe you still have time to get back there and see her one more time.


----------



## dramaqueen

She's been like a second mom to me and was with me when I found out my dad died. In fact, she knew before I did.


----------



## Sakura8

Those are truly people to cherish. I really hope you get to see her at least one last time.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. Me, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Didn't make it to Petsmart today. Maybe I'll try for Saturday. I'd love to get another female.


----------



## Sakura8

Oh, is there any cure at all for the betta bug?


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think so. lol I even briefly thought of asking Petsmart what they do with sick bettas and affering to take them, try to nurse them back to health and adopt them out like some other members do but I hardly have the energy to take care of the ones I've got.


----------



## Sakura8

I thought about that too but then I realized the odds of me actually adopting them out were pretty thin. I'd go from betta lover to betta hoarder in no time.


----------



## Romad

Sakura8 said:


> I thought about that too but then I realized the odds of me actually adopting them out were pretty thin. I'd go from betta lover to betta hoarder in no time.


I smell a new reality show episode or two. Animal Hoarders - the betta keepers.


----------



## BettaGirl290

dramaqueen said:


> We ended up picking something up from Panera Bread for dinner. It's supposed to snow sometime tonight or tomorrow. Bleh!


 so lucky! over here in washington , we have ZERO SNOW AT ALL!!!
I really want snow  its just been WIND WIND AND MORE WIND! GAH! :-?


----------



## BettaGirl290

Romad said:


> I smell a new reality show episode or two. Animal Hoarders - the betta keepers.


theres more than 5, im one of them xDDDD


----------



## Sakura8

I'm almost there. When I start putting tanks under the bed, I know I have a problem. *scoots kritter keeper out of sight*


----------



## dramaqueen

I couldn't put anything under my bed. Too many dust bunnies. lol 
I wish my life wasn't so boring. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Romad said:


> I smell a new reality show episode or two. Animal Hoarders - the betta keepers.


 
You know how some people take their dogs wherever they go, even when they look for a house to buy? We'll devise a way that we can do the same for our bettas, with a heater and everything. lol


----------



## Sakura8

The battery out of a motorized scooter should do the trick for the heater . . . hmmm. *gets out blueprints* I can picture a little electric train with a betta bowl for each car.


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe a stroller type of thing with a heater attached. lol


----------



## vaygirl

I'm just popping in to tell ya, you're nuts! Both of ya.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! Thanks a lot, Vaygirl!!


----------



## Sakura8

Yay! I'm nuts! Thanks, Vaygirl.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought I'd share some random pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first one was taken at my cousin's house. The second and 3rd one are of Dijon, the 4th one is a blurry pic of Little Dude and the last one is the bracelet and earrings a friend sent me for Christmas.


----------



## Sakura8

Dijon is such a handsome cool fish and Little Dude is a nice soothing color. I want more plakats. Hammerstein got me hooked. And beautiful jewelry.


----------



## Romad

Very pretty boys you got there DQ :thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks! I don't know if the second pic of Dijon is contest worthy or not but I might give it a try.


----------



## dramaqueen

I walked to Petsmart this afternoon. It's been pretty nice here today.They had a sale on bettas but they were almost sold out. They only had 1 plakat and 1 haslfmoon left. The rest were veiltails and crowntails. They had the sweetest dog there that looked like he was part beagle. Every time someone walked by, especiaslly if they had a dog, he would cry. The bio on him said he'd been shot and/or run over. He had a bad leg as a result. Poor little guy. I hope he gets a forever home soon.


----------



## BettaGirl290

awwh, if i was there and had a billion dollars i would buy him, but sadly i dont live in kentucky, and i dont have a billion dollars :/


----------



## Sakura8

It's good when the bettas are almost sold out. Then I'm not tempted to buy any. Poor dog, how can people be so cruel?


----------



## dramaqueen

The leftover bettas weren't very nice looking, poor things.While I was there a little girl took one and an older lady took one.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, here it is, 20 minutes til 11 pm, New Year's eve. I can't believe how fast the year has gone. I got 5 new fish this year and lost 3 or 4, I think. I hope this year will be a good one for everyone.


----------



## Sakura8

Happy New Year, DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Happy new year to you, too, Sakura. I forgot to mention yesterday that I saw some golden mystery snails at Petsmart and some black ones, too. I don't really like snails but they were pretty interesting to watch.


----------



## mardi

I hope this is a great year for you too, DQ! Happy New Year! 



dramaqueen said:


> Well, here it is, 20 minutes til 11 pm, New Year's eve. I can't believe how fast the year has gone. I got 5 new fish this year and lost 3 or 4, I think. I hope this year will be a good one for everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen

Happy new year to you, too, Mardi.


----------



## dramaqueen

My foot is bothering me. I guess I'll have to go to the podiatrist and have it looked at. I have a small lump on the top of my foot right in the center and the foot cramps up where the foot joins the ankle. I already know I have a bone spur. That was found out several years ago when an x ray was done.


----------



## Sakura8

Ouch! I hope they're able to find out what's wrong.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope so, too. It seems like everything hurts now that I turned 50. lol My right arm hurts if I stretch it out and turn it just so. I'm having problems with my left knee. I had arthoscopic surgery on it 7 years ago. My right hand is hurting. I'm a mess. lol I'm sure it's arthritis.


----------



## dramaqueen

My foot has been feeling better todsy. I carried my old nightstand downstairs to the garage earlier. I fixed chicken fried pork,mashed potatoes and gravy and green beans for dinner. It was pretty good, if I do say so myself. lol


----------



## mardi

Pardon my lack of knowledge on the topic, but is chicken fried pork exactly as it sounds? Pork fried like chicken? lol. Sorry, I'm just curious. And I would really love some mashed potatoes right now. 

I hope your foot continues to feel better!



dramaqueen said:


> My foot has been feeling better todsy. I carried my old nightstand downstairs to the garage earlier. I fixed chicken fried pork,mashed potatoes and gravy and green beans for dinner. It was pretty good, if I do say so myself. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Actually, it's breaded pork loin cutlets. I put gravy over it and made instant mashed potatoes. lol The meal was pretty easy, everything was out of a can, package or box. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm tired of wiping dust off of my laptop every day! Grr. No matter what I do it keeps coming back.


----------



## Sakura8

I keep having to use tweezers to pick cat hair out from the keyboard. I broke the keyboard on my old Dell that way, prying off the keys to get the cat hair out.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother once took his laptop apart, cleaned it and put it back together. It worked. lol
I made the best salad tonight for dinner. I used a mix of field greens and spinach, dried cranberries, feta cheese, toasted, slivered almonds and a raspberry vinaigrette dressing. MMM was it good! lol


----------



## Sakura8

Now I have to clean the keyboard AGAIN because I drooled on it.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! Ar least I finally found something healthy that I actually like.


----------



## dramaqueen

Djon built me a lovely bubblenest today.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our smoke detectors keep going off. Grrr! We've got to have them replaced since they're 16 years old. We can't have the things going off in the middle of the night.


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess we'll go smoke detector shopping in another day or two. Our house is now 16 years old and we've been in it that long, also. We already replaced the dishwasher.


----------



## Sakura8

Are you sure it's not the batteries?


----------



## dramaqueen

We've put new batteries in them and they don't work. We're just going to replace the smoke detectors. Our homeowners' board suggested a few years ago thet everyone do that.


----------



## Sakura8

I know ours work. We somehow set them off every time we try to cook steak.


----------



## NflLover101

lol, sounds like u burn things a bit xD


----------



## dramaqueen

Ours go off when we AREN''T cooking. Yeah, it's time to get new ones. Our smoke detectors are hardwired with battery backup.


----------



## erinandares

My little sister set the fire alarms in my apartment off when she was cooking grilled cheese, and she burned a bread imprint on my pan! My dad got mad at me for getting mad at her, but I think she deserved it. It's not like she's five and doesn't know any better.

I hate fire alarms. Until they save your life or something... >.>


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, yeah, I agree. Every time ours goes off it just about causes me to have a nervous breakdown. 
In other news, I got a new betta! YAY! My mom wasn't happy about it at all. lol He's been put in clean water and is swimming around. He looks white with blue marbling and he's cute. It's kind of hard to get pics right now but I'll try to post some later. Oh, and he's a plakat. Now I have to think of a name.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are some pics of my new guy.


----------



## dramaqueen

The pics are kind of blurry but you can still see what he looks like.


----------



## erinandares

Yay, new betta! Cute face. I love their little faces. :3 He looks all nervous and excited in that last pic.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish I could get better pics but my other camera takes terrible pics, too. I haven't been upstairs to check on him lately but I'm sure he's settling down. I'm going to see if he'll accept a pellet or 2.


----------



## Sakura8

NflLover101 said:


> lol, sounds like u burn things a bit xD


Haha, only when we try to broil steak. I think we pan broil it now or something like that. Or just go out for steak.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd rather go out for steak. I'm not much for cooking. lol


----------



## Sakura8

Your new boy looks so cool! Now that I have one, I can see why you like plakats so much.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got 3 now. lol Yeah, plakats are becoming my new favorite. I love halfmoons but their tails don't stay nice.


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I noticed. My HM' is pioneering a new tail type: fringetail. It's just too darn big so it shreds into little ribbons at the ends. Plakats are fun!


----------



## dramaqueen

And they're feisty, too. Dijon flares at his neighbor all the time. lol Little Dude doesn't flare much but he'll swim up and down the side of the tank when he sees Echo.


----------



## Sakura8

But they look so neat flaring, with their tails all full and everything.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, they do. Dijon is beautiful with his fins all spread out.


----------



## Sakura8

He is a really gorgeous color. You don't see colors like his very often.


----------



## erinandares

Noooo, you guys are making me jealous!!! The last thing I need is another tank, lol!~


----------



## dramaqueen

I looked at him very closely and his ventrals are very small, much smaller than my other 2 plakats. I'm wondering if I might have a plakat female? Maybe his ventrals are underdeveloped for some reason.


----------



## Sakura8

Okay, that IS the one thing I don't like about plakats. When they're small, you can't tell the males and females apart. It's possible you could have a female. I guess you'll have to wait and see if he/she starts to flare a lot after settling in. 

Erin, you know you want just one more betta. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

One thing that was nice is that he was fresh off the truck so he hadn't been sitting there for a long time. My mom was NOT a happy camper when I brought him home. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I can imagine she wasn't. But at least you didn't bring home a hamster. My parents told me once if they ever saw me come out with a little box that had breathing holes in it, they'd just drive off. XD Ever since, I've been tempted to just take an empty box outside and see what they really do.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! I'm definitely not allowed to have any kind of rodent, especially rats. I wouldn't mind having a rat someday but I don't think my brother or sister in law would appreciate it, either. lol


----------



## Sakura8

If it's small and furry, I want it. XD Except tarantulas. Yes, technically, they're small and furry but . . . ugh.


----------



## dramaqueen

Eeuuwww! lol I wouldn't want a tarantula, either.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy ate 3 pellets this morning. It will be interesting to see how he colors up the next few days.


----------



## mardi

Your new little one is quite the handsome fellow!
I'm glad to hear he seems to be getting comfortable, and has been eating.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. He's been swimming around and being pretty active. He looks a lot like Little Dude but has marbling. I really like light colored fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics of my new guy.:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Does he look a bit like a dragon? That's what he was labeled but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sakura8

Petsmart labels all their short-tail males as dragons even though I saw several tonight that weren't. But boy is your guy beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. It just kind of looked like it around his face where it's a different color.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a drama team meeting this afternoon and I'll probably get my script for our Valentine's banquet. I just haven't felt like doing much of anything lately. Hopefully, this will perk me up and keep me busy for the next month.


----------



## erinandares

I need to find some sort of community drama team... *is jealous DQ has one and I don't* 

I just adore your new little guy. I need to look away before the power of betta addiction ensnares me again. >.>


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm on the drama team at my church. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

Someone made a teeny tiny nest for me this morning. lol I'll post a pic later.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went out and got smoke detectors. I hope we got the right ones. We need to contact our handyman to install them. I just had Taco Bell for lunch and we'll have chili for dinner. I'm going to take a nap now.


----------



## mardi

Taco Bell and naps= , to me anyways. I hope you get the whole smoke detector situation figured out soon. And was it your new little one who made the nest? Both of my boys made nests today as well. 



dramaqueen said:


> Went out and got smoke detectors. I hope we got the right ones. We need to contact our handyman to install them. I just had Taco Bell for lunch and we'll have chili for dinner. I'm going to take a nap now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, it was my new guy that built the nest. He still doesn't have a name. We called the handyman and he's going to install them, hopefully, tomorrow afternoon. There MAY be a problem with the wires that connect them. If they aren't the right kind on the old ones then we have to get new wires for them. According to the guy at Home Depot it shouldn't be that big of a problem.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy's bubblenest. :-D


----------



## Sakura8

Cute! The tiny nests are the cutest ones.  It's like they're not sure if they're doing it right so they're just going to make a small one to practice on. And then suddenly, the nests get huge.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Sakura. My new guy still needs a name. I have no idea what to call him. My last one I named Little Dude because I couldn't think of a name for him. lol


----------



## Sakura8

I know the feeling, haha. That's how one of mine ended up being named Anonymous.


----------



## dramaqueen

Notice the teacup in the pic. lol I'm sitting here drinking tea right now. We're waiting for the handyman to call so we can get the smoke detectors installed. Darn it, I just realized he has to come in my room to do one and I need to pick up some stuff to make the room less messy. Grrr! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We got the new smoke detectors put in this afternoon. They're a lot nicer than the old ones. The old ones turned yellow and looked horrible. I've got to be down at my clubhouse in 45 minutes for rehearsal. I really need to get working on memorizing my lines for the skit I'm in.


----------



## mardi

That is one cute bubble nest! I'm glad you got the smoke detectors installed, and I hope rehearsal went well.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was getting ready to head down to the clubhouse when a girl in my group called, saying she was already down there. So I go down and we go in. We chatted for a few minutes and no one else showed up so we decided to run through the script a few times. Then my cell phone rings. It's one of the girls asking if we were at my clubhouse. I said yes. She asked if anyone else was there and I said yes. She goes on to tell me she thought we were meeting at church, blah, blah, blah. I thought she knew where we were meeting because 2 people called her Sunday to let her know. She asked if it would be worth her while to just come on over. I told her the other girl was pressed for time and we needed to leave because my homeowners' board was meeting at 7:00pm. She sounded kind of put out but why was it my responsibility to make sure she knew where we were meeting since 2 other people called and should have let her know? End of rant. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's supposed to rain all day today then change over to snow. I'll try to get some pics if we get a halfway decent amount. OK, back to bed. lol


----------



## Sakura8

Did things eventually work out with your skit rehearsal? Some people. These days, with cellphones and so many other ways to stay in touch, there's really no excuse to not know where everyone was meeting.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just me and 1 other girl. This kind of stuff happened the last time we did a dinner theater. Last time my group was getting ready to leave and several other people showed up and I was like ...what?? They told me that since there were people in my skit that were in theirs they decided to rehearse at my clubhouse! I had no idea other people were going to show up. I told them I hadn't planned on staying another whole hour, especially since I wasn't in their skit. I was just providing a place for them to rehearse. Made me mad that they didn't ask me first.


----------



## diablo13

Aw, DQ, your life isn't boring!!!!!....I should probably read the thread first XD gimme a couple of minutes.


----------



## Sakura8

DQ, wow, talk about taking advantage of you! Sheesh. That was pretty rude not to clear it with you first.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it better not happen again or I'll have to say something to my drama director. 
Yeah, Diablo, my life IS pretty boring.


----------



## diablo13

Finished reading it last night...I just wanna......*guages eye out with spork* XD


----------



## dramaqueen

If you want something to put you right to sleep at night read DQ's boring life. lol It's been snowing on and off today and it's getting colder. We had to stop at the store on the way home from my mom's dr appointment to pick up a few things we needed like cereal, milk and... ice cream! lol


----------



## Sakura8

You have more going on than me, since you're in drama and all. 

Someday I really want to see snow fall. I've never gotten to see that. 

It's unseasonably warm here and people are getting worried about our lack of rain/snow fall. Last rain we had was Dec. 15. Naturally we'd have a drought the year I get about 13 fish tanks requiring water changes.


----------



## diablo13

You've never seen snow?!?!?! A couple of years ago we had a phenomenon the area dubbed "Snowmeggadon". 3 feet of snow.


----------



## fishman12

*Yells "yawn" really loudly*

Boy do you know how to bore people.


----------



## Sakura8

You don't know boring. I should start a journal. Then you'd know boring.

Day 1: Got up. Fed the cats. Fed the fish. Went back to bed. Got up. Fed the cats. Cleaned tanks. Played computer game. Went back to bed.

Day 2-forever: Repeat Day 1.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, now I have 2 new people to this thread besides Mardi and Sakura! lol


----------



## diablo13

Yay! I feel included 0_0


----------



## mardi

-pokes head in- 

Did I see my name mentioned?... lol 

I'm pretty sure I mentioned how jealous I am of you getting to see snow before; but just in case I didn't, I'M JEALOUS!!! :-x
It's supposed to get colder here in the Sunshine State tonight, but i'll believe it when I feel it. I was still able to wear a tank top while out bike riding this afternoon. 

On another, slightly related note, I don't know what it is about colder weather, but I only really want ice cream when it's cold outside. Last time we had a cold front blow through here, I was at the Wendy's drive-thru ordering a vanilla Frosty. 

Enjoy the snow, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just had blaxk walnut ice cream. MMM, Bluebell is the best.


----------



## dramaqueen

Taken by one of my neighbors.


----------



## Sakura8

Your street looks really photogenic, almost like a postcard.


----------



## dramaqueen

It did turn out pretty cool. lol


----------



## fishman12

That looks like moonlight, not snow.

Just sayin'.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nope, it's snow.


----------



## mardi

Lovely picture! Quite the sight for the snow deprived (aka: Me), lol.


----------



## Sakura8

Makes me want to head down to the outdoor skating rink. Been years since I went ice skating. I wonder if my skates still fit.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's pretty cold out there now. 21 degrees. Brrrr!!


----------



## Sakura8

Yikes. That's scarf, glove, hat, and very thick coat weather. Also "do not lick the flagpole" weather.


----------



## dramaqueen

Speaking of licking flagpoles, I have a story for you. Back when I was in college, I lived in a small town up in the mountains in Colorado. I used to get rides home with this girl who had 3 kids. We lived in apartments that were considered married housing. Well, anyway, this one morning we were getting ready to leave and she sent her 7 year old son to get me. It was absolutely freezing outside, maybe close to 0 degrees. I lived on the 3rd floor of my building and we had a metal railing outside my door. My friend's son went outside to wait for me as I gathered my stuff together. When I got outside he was crying. I asked him what was wrong, then I saw the blood on the concrete floor. He had lstuck his tongue on the railing outside my door and when it stuck pulled it off. We went down for his mother and told her what happened. She wouldn't take him to the doctor. She said there wasn't anything they could do for him. They could have given him something for the pain! Poor kid. He ended up staying home from school for a few days because it hurt so bad. He couldn't eat and could barely drink anything.


----------



## Sakura8

:shock: Oooooooooowwwwwww. That's slightly negligent of his mother not to take him in to the doctor. What if it got infected or something? Poor kid, that must have been even worse than getting your tonsils out. At least with tonsils, you can eat ice cream. Ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, poor kid. We stopped for hot chocolate and he wasn't able to drink any. I just found out this past year that he committed suicide 3 years ago. My friend was not a very good mother and she turned out to not be a very good friend, either.


----------



## Sakura8

That poor boy.  How very sad.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it was sad. Ny friend was divorced and lived with her boyfriend who was basically a drunk. When her little boy was 5 he got sent off to live with his dad and stepmom. That didn't last so they sent him back to his mom. She was upset about getting him back. It was right before she started at the college I went to.


----------



## fishman12

That stinks...


----------



## dramaqueen

When he killed himself he left no note or clue as to why he did it. I'm thinking he never felt love or accepted by his family.


----------



## fishman12

Yeah. That stinks. A lot.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> When he killed himself he left no note or clue as to why he did it. I'm thinking he never felt love or accepted by his family.


 
How sad   I can't imagine how much pain you have to be in to get to the point where you want to take your own life.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just found out that I have rehearsal tomorrow at 3:30 in the afternoon. It shouldn't take too long since it's a short skot and one of the girls has a meeting at 4.


----------



## dramaqueen

Random pics. It was snowing in the first pic but you probably can't tell. The second is Little Dude.


----------



## dramaqueen

Is he gorgeous or what? lol That is the best pic I have ever taken of him. Excuse the dirty tank. I just cleaned it tonight.


----------



## fishman12

How is this thread 22 pages?

And nice pics.


----------



## mardi

He is beautiful!!!!!!! I adore all the pictures you post. It looks like you live in a lovely little neighborhood. 



dramaqueen said:


> Is he gorgeous or what? lol That is the best pic I have ever taken of him. Excuse the dirty tank. I just cleaned it tonight.


----------



## Sakura8

I can just barely see little streaks in the picture that must be the snow falling. And Little Dude is such a soothing color. He makes me feel like going to a soda shop or something in a poodle skirt. I don't know why.


----------



## fishman12

Înteresting feeling...


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! He's turned out to be a beautiful color. He looked white when I got him.My new guy who is unnamed looks similar except he's a marble.


----------



## dramaqueen

2 pics of the new guy and a pic of me being silly. lol Any ideas for names?


----------



## Sakura8

Names are so hard. He looks so minty. Like mint marble ice cream. Ooops, I think I'm hungry.

Haha, love the pic of you being silly. Silly pics are the best.


----------



## dramaqueen

He does look kind of minty colored. lol I'm off to rehearsal in a little while. One girl has a meeting at 4 so I shouldn't be gone too long.


----------



## mardi

I absolutely love little dude's coloring (Is little dude what you've decided to name him?). And I agree with Sakura, silly pictures are the best!!!! Though, I think you look more happy than silly in that picture.  

And I hope you have a good rehearsal!


----------



## fishman12

Nice pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks,Fishman.


----------



## willow

i see you're busy as usual. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey, Willow! Nice to see you in my neck of the woods. lol Yeah, this moderating stuff keeps me busy. lol


----------



## fishman12

You could really use a new camera...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, my cellphone takes sucky pics.


----------



## Sarah0053550

cool.


----------



## Sakura8

Do you qualify for upgrades on phones with your cell phone plan?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I just got a new phone. I haven't gotten an Iphone or droid or anything like that because I can;t afford it. I like the one I got and it only cost me $10. I was supposed to pay like 50 for it and get a rebate but they couldn't get their computer to work so the manager let me skip the rebate and have it for 10.


----------



## dramaqueen

My poor little Fernando is dying. He was fine last night but he's been on the bottom of his tank all day and only goes up for air. I've had him for over 2 years so I'm pretty sure it's old age. He was such a sweetheart and loved to flare at his neighbor, my new unnamed guy. About 5 or 6 months after I got him I was cleaning his tank and I accidently knocked his cup off od my dresser. The cup split in half and Fernando ended up under my dresser! I thought I was going to lose him but I picked him up and put him in clean water and he acted like nothing happened. the accident caused him to have a bent spine but he swam around with no problem. He will be missed.


----------



## mardi

A $50 phone for $10? For a deal like that, I'd sacrifice picture quality too. 

I'm so sorry to hear about Fernando. :-(
Sending a ton of good vibes to you both.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Mardi.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm so sorry about Fernando.  He lived to a good ripe old age with you, DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. He's still alive but I imagine he'll be gone tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's windy outside and we're supposed to get thunderstorms. Wierd weather for this time of year.


----------



## dramaqueen

Holy mackerel, I was awakened by the tornado sirens going off!! We were under a tornado warning most of the morning. I don't think anything was spotted, though.We've had high winds since yesterday. This type of weather is very unusual for this time of year.


----------



## willow

wow DQ thinking of you for both things.
xx


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Lainey.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, the weather calmed down, finally. I had rehearsal earlier this afternoon and, again there were just 2 of us. One girl called saying she had a dead battery and I never heard from the other one. This is not sitting well with me.


----------



## mardi

Wow! Tornado warnings are pretty scary. We get them quite often here, especially during the summer. I'm sorry to hear there aren't more people taking rehearsals seriously. I've been one of two people who showed up at rehearsals before, so frustrating.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it is frustrating. I just told my mom that I don't think it's my responsibility to call people and remind them of where they're supposed to be and when.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, some more random pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first pic is of a little bag one of my neighbors brought me back from Cancun. The rest are of my new guy who still doesn't have a name. Names I have considered are Kayden, Austin and Poco, which means little in Spanish.


----------



## willow

hay 
i like poco :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## mardi

Kayden has a nice ring to it!

Have his colors been changing? or is it just the difference in lighting? Either way, he seems to be getting more and more handsome coloring with each picture. :-D

And yes, it's not your responsibility to keep track of other people. If they want to look like fools, and not participate, then that's on them. Just remember you don't have to help them remember their lines when performing. ;-p


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, good one, Mardi!


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, she'll be reminded when we meet on sunday but I'm not calling her.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to lunch with a friend tomorrow. We're going to this place that has really good homemade muffins so I'm going to bring some home. MMMM


----------



## dramaqueen

I had lunch with my friend today. I had a ham and swiss cheese sandwich and a cup of corn chowder. mmm, good! I brought home a 4 pack of muffins, 2 blueberry and 2 buttermilk spice. I did a water change on McGee's tank earlier so he should be happy in clean water.


----------



## mardi

MMmmm...... Muffins!

Your posts always make me hungry, DQ! I can remember seeing Panera, Taco Bell and now muffins in various posts. lol. 

And Awwww... Yay McGee! You mentioned him in my journal, and now I'm curious to know what he looks like. 

Sounds like you and McGee had a pretty amazing day. 


dramaqueen said:


> I had lunch with my friend today. I had a ham and swiss cheese sandwich and a cup of corn chowder. mmm, good! I brought home a 4 pack of muffins, 2 blueberry and 2 buttermilk spice. I did a water change on McGee's tank earlier so he should be happy in clean water.


----------



## Sakura8

Did you perchance, eat at Mimi's Cafe?


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, yes, I did!!


----------



## Sakura8

It was the corn chowder and muffins that tipped me off. They have such good muffins and some of the best soups. I also love eating breakfast there. I could swim in the hot chocolate mug, it's so big.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! I'll have to order hot chocolate some time. I love their corn chowder and it was nice and hot. I hate ordering soup somewhere and it's luke warm.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had lunch at Bob Evans today. lol I had fried eggs, bacon, home fries and biscuits and gravy. Yes, it's a lot, I know but that was my breakfast AND lunch.


----------



## mardi

Foooooooood!!! so. much. food, DQ. lol 
(And I do hope you know I'm joking with that)

I do that as well, though, whenever I eat a massive amount of food I just turn it into brunch or lunner, tehe!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, it was quite a bit of food. lol I really need to cut down though, seriously. I'm making Kung Pao chicken tionight. I hope it turns out ok. lol


----------



## willow

oh dear that sounds very yummy DQ :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. 

Update: The King Pao chicken was ok and might have tasted better if I was hungrier. lol Oh, well.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just heard on the news that we might get more severe weather tomorrow. I cannot believe we're having springlike weather in January. Last tuesday we had 3 tornadoes touch down in our county and one of them was just up the road from us. Yikes!


----------



## fishman12

My friend had a tornado go up his street. His house got mud flung all over it.

And then we had tornado sirens going off left and right. Climate change.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a cousin in North Carolina whose house got destroyed last year by an f3 or f4 tornado. They lost everything. They just finished rebuilding their house a few weeks ago.


----------



## mardi

Oh, goodness! Stay safe with that crazy weather, DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Mardi.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got up this morning to make it to Sunday school. We're selling tickets to the dinner theater so I had to be there at 9:00 am. I set my alarm for 7:45 but forgot to turn the darn thing on so I didn't get up til 8. Didn't leave me much time to get ready but I did. lol I am not a morning person. We went out for lunch after church and now I'm home. I'm going to take a nap before going to rehearsal at 4:00 this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a pretty good rehearsal and we're going to meet on tuesday at 7:00 in the evening. It works better for the girl that's been missing rehearsals. I'm sitting here waiting for the thunderstorms to come in. Thery should be here in another 2 hours.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, just about all we got out of the storm was a little wind and a few flashes of lightning. lol


----------



## willow

glad to hear that. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

It's still pretty windy out so we probably won't be going anywhere. I'd like to get some yarn to start a new afghan.


----------



## willow

best to play it safe,and not go out.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've been in all day today. Our cousin came by this afternoon and brought some spaghetti and waldorf salad. We had it for lunch and it was pretty good. I made taco soup for dinner and now I have heartburn. lol


----------



## willow

i dislike heart burn very much,and as i have put on weight i'm getting it even more. :shock: :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, I'm sure that a lot of my problems are from being overweight.


----------



## willow

food is driving me mad :twisted:


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm ready to head out to rehearsal. Hopefully everyone will be there.


----------



## mardi

Hoping your rehearsal goes well!!!



dramaqueen said:


> I'm ready to head out to rehearsal. Hopefully everyone will be there.


----------



## dramaqueen

It went very well. Everyone showed up and we were able to get some blocking done, which is practicing where we're standing, walking, etc. I think I have about 75% of my lines memorized. YAY! lol We have 2 more weeks to rehearse then it's show time. lol The last week we'll be rehearsing with the full crew. There are about 12 or 13 skits total. The only thing I'm not really liking is that the youth are doing several skits. The last time they did skits with us we had ordered pizza one night and before eating our director wanted to go over some things with us. The kids didn't bother to wait for the rest of us and they got into the pizza. Grrr! Also, one of them smeared pizza sauce on the back of my new white shirt.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's been a pretty quiet day today. I started an afghan last night. I spent $40 on yarn. Yikes! I'll post some pics when I get it going good.


----------



## Sakura8

I have yet to find an inexpensive hobby. I thought crochet/knitting would be it, then I started dropping money on yarn. Maybe if I start collecting sticks . . . Post pics of your afghan!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll post pics when I get a little further along on it. 
I just got done cleaning Reina's tank. We had a little mishap and she ended up on the fkloor. I was trying to catch her and she decided to bail on me. I had to scoop her off the floor. I hope she's ok. She is swimming around, though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Reina seems to be doing fine after her little accident. Bettas are pretty tough little fish.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Don't know if you read it or not but my Patty pulled the same thing on me a few days ago during a rearange. She didn't end up on the floor though.... She ended up in Shirley's cup.:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, my gosh! lol These crazy fish! I had one that I accidentally knocked on the floor one time and he was fine.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea it was a nice little heart attack for me. Keeps the blood apumpin'


----------



## fishman12

Is it just me or is Dramaqueen super super bold now?


----------



## dramaqueen

What do you mean super super bold?


----------



## Sakura8

My girl Goldi routinely tries to be a landfish. She jumps out at mealtimes because she gets so excited. I scoop her up, put her back and she just swims around like nothing happened. She's insane. Her record is jumping out of the tank five nights in the row. One of those nights, she almost landed in the bowl of cat food.

I'm glad Reina is doing okay.  Even after all the times Goldi has done it to me, it still stops my heart cold.


----------



## dramaqueen

A few more random pics. A pic of my new lamp, a pic of my afghan and a few pics of my fishies. :-D


----------



## Sakura8

I love your bright pink alarm clock. Pink is my favorite color. Your afghan looks like it's coming along nicely. Beautiful color selection.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. The colors are black, purple, gold and burgundy. The burgundy looks burnt orange in the pic for some reason.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nothing much going on today. I'm doing pretty good with my afghan and I'm on my 3rd color now, gold. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## fishman12

Bored again. Honestly, this thread is bad for my health. I now yawn tO much. Jk you know I kid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, yeah, my life is pretty boring except last week when we had a tornado across the street.


----------



## Sakura8

Tornado. Hmm. I think I'll take boring over a tornado.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. me, too. At least we haven't gotten any big snowstorms here yet.


----------



## Sakura8

Winter sounds kind of mild this year. They're actually having wildfires in Nevada because of a lack of rainfall.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

They could collect all the water they need in my backyard, it's a swamp. All the rain is in Ohio I think


----------



## dramaqueen

We've gotten a lot in Kentucky, too. I have to get up early again for church so we can sell dinner theater tickets. We have 2 more weeks to rehearse and our director wants our lines learned by tomorrow. Yikes! lol I have mine about 90% memorized.


----------



## dramaqueen

No ticket sales today but it's too late. I'm already up. I could have slept an extra 20 min. Oh, well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Rehearsal went well tonight. We'll rehearse this tuesday for an hour then we're off until Sunday. Then we rehearse monday, wednesday, thursday and friday, then Saturday and Sunday it's showtime! The only thing I'm not looking forward to is working with the youth. Last time they started chowing down on the pizza before our director was done with us. I'm hoping they have better manners this time.I don't have to worry about a costume. I'll be wearing jeans and a sweater or long sleeved shirt. My only props will be a shopping bag and a purse.


----------



## Sakura8

Nice you don't have to worry about a costume or props. Makes for a nice low budget.  And what's with youth and their manners these days? *waves walking stick angrily*


----------



## dramaqueen

One of them a couple of years ago got pizza sauce all over a new white shirt I was wearing. I kind of think this one girl did it on purpose. We always have stuff to eat when we have long rehearsals. Sometimes we go from 6 in the evening until 10 pm. Sometimes tempers can flare, too. One time we were told to come in this one certain door but when I tried it it was locked. I pounded on that door for 10 minutes in the rain before I was let in. I was NOT happy and I let my director know about it, too. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going out for lunch with a friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a very good rehearsal this afternoon. We must have gone over the skit at least 6 or 7 times. We have a little over a week until the dinner theater.


----------



## mardi

Glad to hear you had a good rehearsal! :-D

I can't believe it's only a little over a week until your dinner theater. Time sure does fly by. 



dramaqueen said:


> We had a very good rehearsal this afternoon. We must have gone over the skit at least 6 or 7 times. We have a little over a week until the dinner theater.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it does. It looks like my mom is going after all. We're having something other than chicken cordon bleu this time. lol My mom hates chicken cordon bleu. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are a few pics from past rehearsals.


----------



## Sakura8

Your church gym looks almost exactly like our old church gym, before we moved to a bigger facility. Ah, brings back memories. Haha, looks like you're all having fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first pic is of our Valentine banquet last year. I'm not in any of the pics. The next 3 are from a play we did. Notice the guy in the striped outfit. It was supposed to be a bathing suit. lol Then there is the pic of the guy in a nun's outfit. lol Then there are the nuns performing. lol The next to last one is from a skit I was in. MB stands for Marriage Bank. In the last one, the orange stuff was supposed to be meatloaf. lol It was made from playdough, I think. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going grocery shopping tomorrow. I told my mom that we need some stuff that can be fixed pretty quickly for next week since I'll be at rehearsals all evening. She suggested making a pot of soup so I think we'll make chicken soup since we're going to bake a chicken this weekend. Tonight we had breaded pork cutlets and some stuffing that was frozen and heated in the microwave. It was pretty nasty. It had a funny taste to it like it had too much of some kind of spice.


----------



## Sakura8

Clever to maker the meatloaf out of playdough.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. Yeah, it was.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, I got a few halfway decent pics of Poco, my newest boy.








































The pics show his marbling pretty good.


----------



## Sakura8

I love the name you chose for him! His face is just so adorable.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, thanks! I really like plakats now that I have 3 of them. lol Little Dude and Poco are both turning out to be beautiful fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart this afternoon. I almost got a marimo ball but decided not to this time. I did get some frozen brine shrimp. I guess we'll try that tomorrow. I'm sure my fish will love it.


----------



## Sakura8

After successfully killing the supposedly unkillable plant, I have decided not to invest any more money in marimo balls. I still can't believe I managed to kill Floofi. Gromph is doing okay in the koi tank, though.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd probably end up killing mine, too. lol I'm just kind of undecided.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm surprised I haven't "killed" a plastic plant yet, by leaving it too close to the heater during a water change or something else crazy like that. I wouldn't it put it past me. I guess the plus side is I can at least keep the fish alive, haha. 

Did you lose Fernando? I remember he was really sick a while ago . . .


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, Fernando died a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm sorry to hear that. It's always so hard to lose one.


----------



## fishman12

Hey mods do you people have a changelog?


----------



## dramaqueen

What is a changelog?


----------



## fishman12

List of changes made in updates or whatever.


----------



## Sakura8

Not that I'm aware of. Why?


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, either.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ivgo pretty busy day tomoow, starting with Sunday school and church. Then we're going to pick up something for lunch and bring it home, then in the afternoon, we're invited to my cousin's for dinner. I'm going to skip rehearsal tomorrow. I've got rehearsals all week except tuesday and we're having company for dinner. I'm making tacos and Spanish rice.


----------



## Sakura8

Had cheese enchiladas for dinner. You've got a full week ahead of you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cheese enchiladas sound good.I would make enchiladas but it takes up a lot of time since I make my own sauce. When I make enchiladas I end up dirtying just about every pan in the house. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

No Sunday school for me because my ride got cancelled. They overslept. lol


----------



## fishman12

I was just wondering what changes have been made, as I am absent for long periods frequently now.


----------



## dramaqueen

We have several new forums now. Meet the betta keepers, Other fish, Non finned friends and Journals. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## fishman12

Suprised you can think of that much with your old brain. The memory is the first to go.


----------



## mardi

After all the hard work you've put in, I say you deserve to have a day off of rehearsing. From what I gather, the rest of your crew has to catch up with you anyways. 

And yet again, I leave hungry after reading your journal; Mmmmm.... Spanish rice! 



dramaqueen said:


> Ivgo pretty busy day tomoow, starting with Sunday school and church. Then we're going to pick up something for lunch and bring it home, then in the afternoon, we're invited to my cousin's for dinner. I'm going to skip rehearsal tomorrow. I've got rehearsals all week except tuesday and we're having company for dinner. I'm making tacos and Spanish rice.


----------



## dramaqueen

My cousin had Swiss steak, salad, green beans, mashed potatoes and rolls. For dessert we had brownies and ice cream. I've got to go to the store tomorrow for some shredded lettuce for my tacos. It pretty much has to be used right away or it gets brown. I really should do some mopping and vaccuuming too but I don't know if I'll have time.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting ready to go to rehearsal. Everyone will be there for the first time so we'll have a crowd. lol I hope the kids don't get on my nerves. lol I don't expect to get home until around 9 or 9:30 tonight.That's the only thing I don't really like and having down time when I'm just waiting for everyone else to get done.


----------



## BettaMiah

Hi DQ! Sorry but I need to chat wif someone so I cam here. XD No one is online and like I rarely come online now but I am at school with nothing better to do so yeah...


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, there weren't many there tonight. We only went over about 5 skits. We're doing a total of 20 skits. Most of them last for about 5-10 minutes. My skit will be next to last. I was hoping to be first or second. Oh, well. Our menu will be ham, au gratin potatoes, a vegetable (probably green beans), salad and red velvet cake for dessert. My mom was happy to hear that we weren't having chicken cordon bleu again. lol The drama team usually gets to eat both nights but because we have so many people in the skits this year we will eat only on Sunday.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my rice and my iced tea made. Now I'm about to head downstairs to cook my hamburger for the tacos.


----------



## fishman12

Have fun. Break a leg.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Fishman.
More random pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first pic is my drama director and a guy rehearsing their skit. That stage is where we're doing the program.The second pic is the cheesecake we had for dessert tonight. The 3rd one is the Spanish rice I made and the last one is of my finished afghan.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I crochet and knit too. I used to make afghans and donate them but knitting really makes my hands sore.


----------



## dramaqueen

It took me about 2 weeks to make it. I know what you mean about the sore hands. I've been having problems with my right hand. It hurts to grip stuff.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

You never get used to it either


----------



## dramaqueen

I got back from rehearsal at 9:00pm. We had a lot of people there working on the lighting and setting up the tables. This girl and I played scrabble on her Ipad. It was pretty fun even if she did beat the heck out of me. lol 2 people in my skit had some problems with their lines but it was getting late and one girl hadn't even been home since 7 this morning.Sometimes tempers will flare but we usually get over it.


----------



## Romad

Great looking afghan DQ :thumbsup:


----------



## fishman12

*burns afghan* Oh, sorry. Hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Romad. 
*Sticks tongue out at Fishman.* lol


----------



## Sakura8

fishman12 said:


> Suprised you can think of that much with your old brain. The memory is the first to go.


*smacks fishman*

Hey, respect your elders, young'un! XD

The afghan looks awesome! I'm sure your play will go really well.


----------



## dramaqueen

l! Thanks, Sakura. One more rehearsal and we perform Saturday night and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aus

That Spanish rice looks really good.  

.. wanna share the recipe? :-D

I also like your Afghan. I used to crochet a lot in winter (too hot here in summer for all that wool) - you've inspired me to stock up on yarn again. 

Good luck with the show, also.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Aus. I'll share the recipe when I have a bit more time.


----------



## dramaqueen

I leave for rehearsal in about an hour. It's been snowing on and off all day. I don't expect to get home tonight until around 10-10:30.Then I have to be at rehearsal at 4 in the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from rehearsal and things went pretty well. A couple of fellow drama team members and I went to Panera Bread for dinner.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's turned out to be a nice day today, but it's cold and the wind is blowing. I'm getting ready to get dressed and go downstairs for something to eat. I made chicken salad the other day and we got bread from Panera so I guess that'll be my lunch. I have rehearsal at 4 and the program starts at 6:30.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a good night tonight. It was a lot of fun. I have to be there tomorrow morning at 10 a.m. to go through everything but that's no problem.


----------



## Sakura8

Sounds like the show went well?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, it went very well. One girl kept losing her microphone. lol It's the kind that loops over your ear and it kept falling off. And another girl's husband forgot his lines. lol But I don't think anyone noticed.


----------



## Sakura8

The thrills of live performance, haha. You never know what will happen.


----------



## fishman12

Hey Sakura! That's not what I meant when I said stop ignoring me! Owwww.

What did you perform, DQ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8

fishman, picky picky. You wanted attention, right? So, a smack on the head is attention. Just not nice attention. XD


----------



## dramaqueen

Sakura8 said:


> The thrills of live performance, haha. You never know what will happen.


 
lol! Today something totally unexpected happened during the last skit. This one couple was onstage and the guy starts to pull this old recliner over to the center of the stage and part of it came apart. lol The audience roared. lol Then the 2 actors started laughing and it took them a minute to get thweir composure back and finish the skit. It was hilarious!


----------



## dramaqueen

Fishman, we did skits for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Sakura8

Sounds like one show I saw. The couple were singing a romantic duet and when they embraced, her hair got stuck in the button on his collar. Later in the same show, a gun was supposed to go off but it didn't so people didn't realize that the character was dead and not just fainted until they sang about it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got up from a nap totally confused. I thought it was 7:30 in the morning. I asked my mom why she was up and she said I needed to get the trashcan out. lol I wondered why it wasn't getting light outside and thought it was cloudy out. lol Then it dawned on me that it was still night time. I guess my brain was fried from all the rehearsals and stuff. lol


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, it's easy to do if you wake up at twilight and it looks like dawn.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol, I'm better now. I guess I slept pretty hard this afternoon.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

my sleep schedule is so off I just fall asleep when I am tired like a two year old.


----------



## dramaqueen

It has been pretty quiet here today. I'm done with my dinner theater so now I can catch up on my waster changes. Poor fishies. lol I wish I had more energy. I feel so tired.


----------



## dramaqueen

Almost got in a car accident this afternoon. We were driving down the road like normal and this idiot came straight for us on the driver's side.My mom laid on the horn. There is no way they could not have seen us coming. We were right in front of them. They missed us by a couple of inches.


----------



## mardi

Glad to hear the show went well!

And Yikes! about the car almost hitting you. I've had a car almost sideswipe me and another car run through a four way stop, when it was my turn, all within the last week. -sigh- 

And your energy will come back soon enough. I remember very well how rehearsals and performing can take it out a person. Just eat right and catch up on your rest, and you'll be back to the way you were before in no time!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Mardi. I need to do somemopping and vaccuuming that I didn't do last week. lol Tonight I made taco soup for dinner and made cookies but they were from a mix. lol I did frost them, though. lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

mardi said:


> Glad to hear the show went well!
> 
> And Yikes! about the car almost hitting you. I've had a car almost sideswipe me and another car run through a four way stop, when it was my turn, all within the last week. -sigh-
> 
> And your energy will come back soon enough. I remember very well how rehearsals and performing can take it out a person. Just eat right and catch up on your rest, and you'll be back to the way you were before in no time!


Oh geez, why is it that it seems the idiots come out all on the same day too? I noticed that when driving the other day and almost getting hit several times and having a couple cars pull out in front, and a big truck back into the road at the same time I was coming through. makes me wonder how people get their liscense.


----------



## dramaqueen

Then there are people who walk in front of or behind a moving car. I think they WANT to get hit so they can sue you. Unless they get killed.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

yea reminds me of this dumb little kid I knew when I was about 13. He would walk out in front of cars when we played on the street for fun. He thought it was funny when they slammed on their brakes. I yelled at him about it and he said "I don't care they HAVE to stop" dumb statement for an 11 year old boy who should know better. A car yes does have to attempt to stop but that doesn't mean they won't hit you.


----------



## dramaqueen

People were nuts yesterday. We have to go out today because my mom has a doctor's appointment.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nothing new to report tonight. I might try to walk to Petsmart tomorrow weather permitting and if I feel like it. I need to get some mopping done.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I did my housecleaning but not all of it. lol I might try to get to Petsmart tomorrow since I didn't go today. I'm afraid thst if I see some really nice bettas then it will depress me because I can't get anymore.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just added the Kindle Fire to my wishlist on Amazon. I might order it in the next few days. Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just ordered my Kindle! That gives me something to look forwasrd to.It should be here this time next week.


----------



## fishman12

Took you long enough. Congrats, you earned. *intercepts your package*


----------



## dramaqueen

No! You can't have my kindle! *gets out banhammer*


----------



## fishman12

I can write a program on the Kindle to bypass a ban.


----------



## dramaqueen

My Kindle doesn't allow anyone to do any banning but ME. lol


----------



## mardi

Awesome!!!! I have a Kindle, and it's one of the best purchases I've made recently. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. ^_^



dramaqueen said:


> I just ordered my Kindle! That gives me something to look forwasrd to.It should be here this time next week.


----------



## fishman12

dramaqueen said:


> My Kindle doesn't allow anyone to do any banning but ME. lol


You probably couldn't code to save your life.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're right. I don't even know what coding is! lol
Mardi, do you have a regular Kindle or the fire?


----------



## fishman12

You are so out of touch. *shakes head*


----------



## dramaqueen

What do you expect, Fishman? I'm old! lol


----------



## fishman12

Well, you are online all the time!


----------



## mardi

I have the regular kindle. I've seen the fire in person, and am uber jealous! Though, I do have a laptop and an iPhone, so internet access wasn't really a concern for me. My kindle serves it's purpose well, and Amazon customer service is beyond amazing. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad to hear about Amazon's customer service. I ordered a card program to make greeting cards a few years ago and it didn't work on my computer so I sent it back and had no problems with them. I don't have a phone that connects to the internet so my Kindle will be fine for me. Thank goodness I have wireless.


----------



## dramaqueen

More random pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

First pic: Dijon and Wesley. 2nd, 3rd and 4th pic: Poco. 5th pic: Cookies I made and tried to decorate, lol.
6th pic: Goodies we had backstage at our dinner theater. The last pic is our backstage area.


----------



## fishman12

Backstage... The life of a dramaqueen.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! That's why I went with the name dramaqueen.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had lunch today with a couple of friends of mine from the drama team. We had a great time visiting with each other.


----------



## dramaqueen

My Kindle should be here this afternoon. YAY!!!!


----------



## fishman12

Pffff. Yeah Right. My friend hooked me up with a name. Rerouted. Again.


----------



## dramaqueen

I,m posting this from my Kindle!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm starting a petsitting job tomorrow and I'm meeting with my neighbor to go over stuff. We're supposed to get thunderstorms later on and they might be severe. Fun.


----------



## fishman12

dramaqueen said:


> I,m posting this from my Kindle!


I didn,t know the grammar rules had been changed.


----------



## dramaqueen

What's wrong with my grammar?


----------



## fishman12

dramaqueen said:


> I,m


So out of touch...


----------



## dramaqueen

??


----------



## dramaqueen

Not much going on today. The weather has turned cold. I,m sitting here messing with my Kindle. I really like it.


----------



## fishman12

Did it again... You are using a comma instead of a apostrophe to say: "I'm".
It comes out like this: "I,m".


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you for correcting me. I'll try to do better but it's hard on my Kindle. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's supposed to be a nice day today. We decided to skip church this morning. I've got to go take care of my neighbor's cat in a few minutes.


----------



## fishman12

How goes the Kindle?

*cough* other than typing  *cough*


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty good. Yeah, the keyboard takes awhile to get used to but I love it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might take a walk to Petsmart tomorrow if I can. I don't have any extra money to spend but that's ok. lol I love looking at the bettas and I love watching the dogs in doggy daycare. And I like giving the cats and dogs they have for adoption a little attention and love.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart this afternoon. They didn't have very many bettas. I did see a salamander plakat and a really pretty cotal colored plakat. They didn't have any females. That's coral. Ha


----------



## fishman12

dramaqueen said:


> They didn't have any females. That's coral. Ha


Are you saying you got one?


----------



## dramaqueen

No, they didn't have any.


----------



## mardi

I love going to Petsmart as well! It's been a really rare occasion when I've gone there and not walked out with a little something. It's kind of unhealthy; I not only wind up spending money there, but the animals they have up for adoption just slay me (especially the dogs, since I want a dog so badly right now). The cats usually act disinterested in me, lol, Cattitude.



dramaqueen said:


> I might take a walk to Petsmart tomorrow if I can. I don't have any extra money to spend but that's ok. lol I love looking at the bettas and I love watching the dogs in doggy daycare. And I like giving the cats and dogs they have for adoption a little attention and love.


----------



## dramaqueen

Some of the cats they have are huge! They had a couple of black and white ones and a big, fluffy orange one. 
There were about 3 bettas I would love to have gotten. My mother would kill me. lol


----------



## BettaFishLuver

I think the cats are way over priced though.  They are cute and all but where I come from, you can find a stray little kitten and take it for free. :lol: (That's what I did with my kitty <3) there was a cat for $85 at petsmart! My parents would never let me get a cat for that much! We have enough cats already as it is though. We have 7 on our farm right now  all are tame but only one likes to come inside. Anyways since you guys were talking about petsmart cats that is what came to my mind ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I love playing with the kittens. They're so cute and sweet.


----------



## fishman12

Until they see your fishtank.


----------



## dramaqueen

A neighbor of mine has a cat that loves to watch her betta. She doesb't try to go after it, she just sits and watches it. lol


----------



## fishman12

One time my cat sabotaged my filter baffle. He took everything out of it besides the cartridge.


----------



## dramaqueen

Bad kitty! lol


----------



## fishman12

He;s super fat too. I'm tired of him. Truly tired.


----------



## dramaqueen

Woww just hd alstorm We're supposed to have severe weatherr later on today.


----------



## dramaqueen

If I get blown away by a tornado today it's been nice knowing you guys. lol


----------



## mardi

mg: I heard about the crazy weather around your area today!!!

I see you're online, so I'm hoping that means you're ok.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we're fine. We got hail, thunder and lightning but we weren't in the path of the tornadoes, thank God. I saw live footage of one of the tornadoes on the news. These tornadoes were like a half to 3/4 of a mile wide! Our sirens went off but we didn't have to go hide in the closet.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today is a pretty nice day compared to yesterday. lol It is a bit chilly, though.


----------



## mardi

Glad to hear today is a better day, in regards to weather for you. it's terribly hot where I am today. -sigh- 



dramaqueen said:


> Today is a pretty nice day compared to yesterday. lol It is a bit chilly, though.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have some cousins vacationing in Florida and they said it was too hot to go outside.


----------



## mardi

Oh, I believe it! I've lived here my whole life, so I'm kind of used to the heat, and already can't imagine how I'm going to make it through the thick of the summer. bleh. 



dramaqueen said:


> I have some cousins vacationing in Florida and they said it was too hot to go outside.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lots of air conditioning, cool drinks and a pool. lol


----------



## fishman12

dramaqueen said:


> I have some cousins vacationing in Florida and they said it was too hot to go outside.


Cousins from Colorado? If so, then no wonder. I imagine Colorado is pretty mild in the summer.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're from Pennsylvania. Yeah.Colorado summers are pretty mild but you can still get a good sunburn up in the mountains.


----------



## fishman12

Yeah. 110 is my limit. It gets up there here.


----------



## dramaqueen

*Snow pics.*


----------



## dramaqueen

Actually the first pic is of pea sized hail the day we had all the tornadoes. The next one is Callie, my neighbor's cat I petsit for.The snow pics were taken arond my neighborhood.


----------



## Sakura8

Wow, it looks so pretty! Those are really neat pics and Callie looks so cute. *soft spot for cat pics*


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Sakura. Callie is a really sweet cat. She's around 15 years old, I think and has to take medicine for her kidneys.


----------



## fishman12

I haven't gotten any snow this year.


----------



## dramaqueen

This is Poco after 2 months.














He has really changed.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just got back from lunch with a friend. I was putting my mom's walker in the trunk when the wind blew the trunk lid down on me just below my neck. I'm glad it didn't hit my head! It's a little sore and I'll probably have a bruise later. lol


----------



## fishman12

*Dq's brush with death*

As a little old lady (Anonymously referred to as 'DQ') was putting items in her car's trunk, the wind blew the trunk door down on her neck. Paramedics confirm that she will live.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol! You're so funny. I'm a little sore but I'll live.


----------



## Olympia

Omg that is such a pretty fish. Poco. Cute name too :]


----------



## mardi

Poco's color has developed so nicely!!!!! :nicefish:

And my trunk lid is broken as well. I had the door slam down on my head and arm a couple of times before finally surrendering and putting my groceries in the backseat. lol. 



dramaqueen said:


> Just got back from lunch with a friend. I was putting my mom's walker in the trunk when the wind blew the trunk lid down on me just below my neck. I'm glad it didn't hit my head! It's a little sore and I'll probably have a bruise later. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It was a friend's car and my mom just stood there.I don't even remember if our friend got out and helped me or if I got it off myself. It was very windy that day and I think the wind pushed it down on me. I have a lovely bruise between my shoulderblades now. lol


----------



## fishman12

How fun. DQ, thanks for the compliment.

You stay up pretty late.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I'm always up late.


----------



## fishman12

Wow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I sleep late, too. lol
Poco built a little bubblenest, his first since I got him.


----------



## dramaqueen

just found Leilani dead when I was feeding my fish. She was probably around 2.5 years old.


----------



## fishman12

Oh no! Sorry for your loss.

But yay! Bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Fishman. I have 1 female left. Too bad 2 can't live together in a five gallon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Didn't make it to church this morning. I didn't sleep too good last night so I guess I'll be taking a nap later. My allergies are bothgering me a little bit, too. Sneezing, runny nose, coughing, etc. Bleh!


----------



## dramaqueen

We ended up going out for lunch and as we pulled into our parking space an older man fell in the parking lot. He had another man and a woman with him. He was on his knees when I reached him and I offered to help. The 3 of us got him to his feet and they thanked me. I have no idea if he was hurt or not, he didn't say. I hope he's ok. 
Later this afternoon I walked to Petsmart. A woman was asking one of the employees in the fish department if bettas could live together. The employee said yes they could. I said only if the tank was divided. Then something was said about males and females and I told them males and females shouldn't be housed together except for breeding purposes only.


----------



## fishman12

Civil Servant. Good job, DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Fishman. In other news, my *adopted* brother is coming from Colorado to paint the inside of our house. He's s a friend of my brother's and lived with us for about a year when we lived in Colorado. I'm excited about seeing him again. He also went to the same college as me but just for a semester.


----------



## fishman12

Cool. Hope you choose a nice color. Before and after pics?


----------



## dramaqueen

Sure, I'll post some.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're trying to figure out what to cook while our company is here.


----------



## dramaqueen

Km sitting outside with my Kindle enjoying the 81 degree weather.


----------



## fishman12

Summer is upon us. In March. Woo-hoo.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm loving the warm weather. I might actually make it to the pool this year. The only problem is so will all the idiots in my neighborhood.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a sore on my eyelid and it hurts like heck.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, our company isn't coming next week after all. I have a feeling my brother has something going on and they'll end up surprising us and come together. That would be fun.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

The first pic is of Poco mow and the second pic is Poco when I first got him. He sure has changed! lol The other 2 were taken in my neighborhood. The first one is my next door neighbor's yard and the second one is the front of our clubhouse.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to Petsmart yesterday with a neighbor. Her Betta died and she wanted to get another one. She got a pretty red halfmoon. His body was lighter than his fins.


----------



## fishman12

DQ is quadruple posting. Shame shame. Nice neighborhood, trees are blooming.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Yep, everything is blooming right now. Thanks, Fishman.


----------



## dramaqueen

I walked to Petsmart today and talked to the lady that is in charge of the aquatics department about working there. She answered all my questions and I think I might apply for a job there. I just need to get up the nerve to apply. Lol. It would be 25 to 30 hours a week. She said they have an associate that will be quitting in a few days so they will be hiring.


----------



## fishman12

That's cool. Keeping jobs local, haha. Hope you get the job. Employee discount, hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep, I'd love the employee discount. Lol. More bettas. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Haha. Is that Poco in your sig?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, it is.


----------



## Romad

You should def. go for that job DQ. It sounds like perfect timing and just think of all the advice you have for first time fish owners 

Do it!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks for the encouragement, Romad. I've never really worked a *9 to 5* job except for workstudy in college. My mom thinks 25-30 hours a week would be too much for me. The woman in charge of the aquatics department is very nice and she would train me.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think I'm gonna go ahead and apply for the job. Maybe I'll do it later tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, i just completed my application for a job at Petsmart. Thanks to all those who encouraged me, especially Shirleythebetta. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had some excitement today. We were leaving Bob Evans after having lunch when I heard the tornado sirens going off. My mom said they were supposed to test them today but all of a sudden it got dark and started raining really hard. We pulled into a parking lot to wait it out then went home. We turned on the Tv and found out we were under a tornado warning.


----------



## dramaqueen

Overslept this morning so I didn't make it to Sunday school. Stupid alarm clock went off but I didn't hear it. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Did Petsmart say if they would call you?


----------



## dramaqueen

I haven't heard anything yet. I filled out the application nonlinear.


----------



## fishman12

Too bad.

The second sentence is confuzzling me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Darn Kindle! Lol. That's on line.


----------



## fishman12

I hate autocorrect. Hope you didn't do it on your Kindle.


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't do my application on my Kindle. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Good. You make too many typos.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol, yeah, I do.


----------



## dramaqueen

Talked to my friend in Colorado. I really miss her and miss living there. I wish I could see her one time before she leaves this earth. She's 86 years old.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I haven't heard anything yet either. We'll cheer each other on! :O GO GO GO! Hurry up Petsmart!


----------



## dramaqueen

Let me know if you hear from them and I'll do the same.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Will do.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm waiting for something exciting to happen that I can report. lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ha ha, sometimes having nothing to report is a good thing though. Good night. I'm going to go cuddle with my doggys with the hubby's at work and get some rest.


----------



## Leeniex

I can't remember the last time something exciting happened here. At least not good-exciting.


----------



## dramaqueen

We've had weather related excitement but I can do without tornadoes. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

These are some pics of Poco and his nest, Little Dude, my neighbor's flowers and my irises.


----------



## Leeniex

Your boys are so cute!! 

Love the flowers, I only have tulips and they're not up yet. My magnolia tree bloomed and dropped already, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. My daffodils were up in January and gone by February.


----------



## fishman12

Boring thread...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I agree. That's why no one posts here. lol


----------



## Leeniex

NOT boring!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Thanks, Leeniex.


----------



## dramaqueen

Woke up to thunderstorms this morning that I didn't know we were going to have. We didn't go to church this morning because of the storns.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from grocery shopping. Holy mackerel, I spent almost $200. *screams and cries*


----------



## fishman12

Wow. Interesting. Boring.


----------



## dramaqueen

Tonight I thought I was going to have to send my Kindle back when it froze up on me. It wouldn't do anything. So I went to Amazon.com and looked up their troubleshooting guide for the Kindle Fire It said to press and hold the power button for 20 seconds and it should shut off. I did it and it worked.


----------



## fishman12

Pitiful. You could've just drained the batteries.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's the last thing I wanted to do. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I have my Spanish rice and brownies made for tonight's taco dinner. My cousin should be here in a other hour with the taco kit.


----------



## dramaqueen

My tacos turned out pretty good and so did the rice. I have some leftovers for tomorrow.


----------



## bahamut285

GOOD MORNING DQ~ <3 *hugs*


----------



## fishman12

Any word from Petsmart?


----------



## dramaqueen

Hi, Zoe. No, Fishman, I haven't heard anything yet. I'm sure it takes awhile to go through all the applications and decide who to interview.


----------



## fishman12

Yep.

STUPID FORUM THIS THREAD IS NOT "HOT" WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Where does it say that this thread is hot? lol


----------



## bahamut285

The inhabitants of this thread are hot ;D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

The above post is the reason I'm writing this post. ;D


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl


----------



## fishman12

The icon by the thread title.


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess it only shows up on bettafish and not on TFK. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Lame.


----------



## dramaqueen

I took a walk to Petsmart today. They didn't have very many bettas today. I almost bought a marimo ball but I put it back. Maybe I'll get one next time. I talked to a really nice girl who was also looking at the bettas. She has one in a 5 gallon with some other fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just found out that my adopted brother is coming on the 1st of May. Now we have to figure what we're going to feed him while he's here. We don't do much cooking. Lol. He's going to be painting our house.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart again today. There was a girl there who had a gorgeous African grey parrot. She had his carrier in her cart and he was sitting on top of it. He was so well behaved and I told the girl that he was better behaved than a lot of kids I know. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> I went to Petsmart again today. There was a girl there who had a gorgeous African grey parrot. She had his carrier in her cart and he was sitting on top of it. He was so well behaved and I told the girl that he was better behaved than a lot of kids I know. Lol


I like those African Greys. They are gorgeous. I had a neighbor that let us play with hers when I was a kid.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought someone on here said they can be mean. The girl I talked to said they were very intelligent and weren't mean at all. He was a beautiful bird.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

It's probably just people talking on experience. Same with a pit bull or rascism. People base an entire species of anything off of their own experiences. I say no matter if it be a human or an animal it's all in how you raise em'


----------



## dramaqueen

That's very true.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today all the pre Derby activities start. This afternoon they have the air show then tonight is Thunder over Louisville which is a huge fireworks display. Then the next 2 weeks there will be different activities leading up to the Kentucky Derby. They have several chow wagons set up around town and you can go there and eat and listen to live music. I've been several times over the years and it's fun.


----------



## fishman12

DQ you be so boring.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, that's why no one reads this but you. lolAnd Shirley.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol I read too!!!and find it pretty amusing a lot of the time!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I'm glad people are reading even if they don't post. Lol
We didn't go to church this morning but we're going out for lunch later.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Hey I'm a fan. Kindred spirits in anxiety.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol, yeah and waiting for Petsmart to call.


----------



## LionCalie

When I applied to be a dog groomer at Petco it took a month for them to get back to me. I hope Petsmart calls back for you.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Send some hope my way too. I need to get out and see live humans instead of the little scaly "humans" in my tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, LionCalie. It's been about a month now. Maybe they'll call soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Getting ready for company. We've got to get out and pick out what color paint we want. We want something a little darker than what we have now.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new beach towel. :-D:-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Very very cute.


----------



## Romad

How appropriate  I give it two thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BeckyFish97

haha love it


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, guys. I can't wait to use it
In other news I talked to the manager of the pet care department who referred me to another manager who told me to come in tomorrow to talk to the hiring manager. So we'll see what happens. Yay!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Thanks, guys. I can't wait to use it
> In other news I talked to the manager of the pet care department who referred me to another manager who told me to come in tomorrow to talk to the hiring manager. So we'll see what happens. Yay!


Woooooooooo!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can come any time tomorrow so I'll go after lunch. Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll know something. I was told that they always need people.


----------



## dramaqueen

I talked to the hiring manager at Petsmart and he said he got my application and was in the process of going through them. He said he had a pretty good stack of them so it may be awhile before he would get to mine. He said he would call me if they decide to interview me.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's getting ready to storm here.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I love thunder-storms.  As long as I'm inside!! lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

me tooo


----------



## dramaqueen

It's supposed to storm more this week. My adopted brother is supposed to come on Tuesday and we think my brother is coming, too. We're out of everything and need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a boatload of cleaning to do.


----------



## dramaqueen

Busy cleaning today. Had Taco Bell for lunch and might do snacks for dinner. I think I'm gonna take a nap now. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Man I've missed being on bettafish.com ! Not this thread though .


----------



## ZergyMonster

You have an interesting set of things that you like talk about. I am too paranoid to say much about myself.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I don't have a lot of interesting stuff to talk about. Lol. If I get hired by Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, so my *brother* is on his way from Colorado. Should be here in a couple hours.


----------



## ZergyMonster

What do you plan on doing with your brother? Just hang out or are you throwing a party?


----------



## dramaqueen

He's here to do some painting for us.


----------



## fishman12

Do it yourself lazy


----------



## dramaqueen

Fishman! You're mean! Lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

He's not mean, he is MOTIVATIONAL!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Did you make it through the storms okay? It's still booming a bit in central/Southwestern Ohio area were I am at. So far only a couple trees down and one guy lost his garage door.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we're ok. It just thundered a bit but some places had tornado warnings.


----------



## dramaqueen

Getting ready to head to the store.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Buy me something pretty :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. We went grocery shopping. We're getting ready to go back to Home Depot for some more paint.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Something yummy? lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We bought some snack stuff. Cashews, cheetos and Twizzlers. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Mmmmm, Twizzlers.... 

Hey I may have made a deal to get a ten a twenty and a five gallon tanks plus heaters and decorations. And two rabbit cages and a parakeet cage. Just for trading an old shotgun and two fishing polls. I love my hubby *cheeses* I don't actually want the three wire cages but if I can get them I'm selling them in my yard sale! Sorry for hijacking. I just wanted to tell you. TeeHee.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. No problem. Good luck with your yard sale. I'll be posting some pics later of our paint job. I'm having fun hanging out with my brother's friend. He's pretty cool. We haven't seen him for 20 years. We chose a color called milktoast and we're doing an accent wall in the kitchen. It's a kind of Burgundy color and goes good with the other color.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I like painting. haha. My living room is gunmetal grey and my bedroom is stoplight green.


----------



## dramaqueen

My room is green. We had it painted about 5 years ago. I'm not having it painted this time. It would be a hassle moving my entertainment center and other junk.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully I can get some pics uploaded later. The kitchen is pretty much done.


----------



## ZergyMonster

You should have hired me to paint some murals on your walls. I've always wanted to paint my room as an underwater reef.


----------



## dramaqueen

An underwater reef would be cool.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today is Derby day and we're just sitting around watching the races. I'm still in my pajamas. Lol


----------



## fishman12

Wow. Horses running. Better than Nascar though.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't care for nascar.


----------



## fishman12

It's #2 on my list of most pointless sports.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol.


----------



## ZergyMonster

What is your first? I find Golf absolutely boring.


----------



## fishman12

Speed-eating. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, golf is pretty boring but my mom likes it.


----------



## fishman12

So did Tapitsfly win?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think she came in second.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might walk up to Petsmart in a few minutes. I still want to get a marimo ball.


----------



## shadowpony

Dont get me started on marimo balls. Im afraid that if i got one id never stop staring at my tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. The only thing I'm worried about is having nasty things in my marimo ball that I don't want like worms and stuff. Eeuuwww.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my marimo ball today. I'm going to keep it in the cup for a few days and see how it does. I'm not sure which fish will get it but I think Makoto or Dijon. Does anyone know if it is ok to put them in chlorinated water? I want to make sure there aren't any unwanted guests living in it.


----------



## dramaqueen

The living room is pretty much done now. He's got 3 days to do 2 bedrooms, the stairwell and the garage. I don't think he's going to make it.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Time for some caffeine and rock'n music!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! They decided not to do the 2 bedrooms and concentrate on the garage and stairwell. We were going to start the gsrage tonight but the paint we got wasn't covering up the water stains very well so we had to get a primer. The painter will start on that in the morning. I am so sick of making trips to Home Depot! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are a couple of pics of our paint job. lol


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## shadowpony

Fishman: I know this is pretty late but I just had to say this. First off Ill Have Another won, I think. Second, I ride horses dont insult my sport. (yes,yes it IS a sport) Once again i know you posted this a few days ago, but oh well.


----------



## Romad

Thumbs up DQ :thumbsup: I love the deep red accent wall.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Romad. We never thought about doing an accent wall but our painter suggested it and talked my mom into it and she likes it. My brother just gave us his seal of approval. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's all done now. Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

So our friend is gone now. He went out this morning and got back like 5 minutes before his taxi came and wasn't even packed yet! Luckily he only had a dufflebag. It was good seeing him but all he wanted to eat was Mexican food. 
This is kind of a rant: he went to two different restaurants this week to watch basketball games and both places he couldn't get waited on. He went back to one of them last night and ordered an iced tea and they never got it to him so he left. Ron is Mexican American. The people of Kentucky do not like blacks or Mexicans. This burns the he k out of me. The restaurants were Old Chicago and Buffalo Wild Wings. It makes me never want to go there.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Those are some of the few places that I really enjoy the food. I am also Mexican American but I get treated well enough here in Iowa.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah but you're not in Kentucky.


----------



## dramaqueen

Things are getting back to normal now. I'm taking my mom out for lunch for Mother's day.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wednesday I'm going to Indiana to visit a friend and I'm staying overnight. It should be fun. This girl I'm going with and I like to stop halfway and have lunch at McDonald's. I'm so ready to get out of here even if for a short time. I haven't ever left my mom alone since her surgery 2 years ago but I'm sure she'll be alright. We have 2 cousins that live close by if she needs anything.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm in Indiana at my friend's house. We had a good trip up here. We're just hanging out right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to get dressed and go to lunch with my friends.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm ome now. I ha a great time w y friends. I wish I could have stayed longer. We ate lunch yesterday at some country club. It was so pretty up there. I'm going to post some pics of the place later.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's such a beautiful day here today. I wish my pool was open.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Make your own pool! (and fill it with goldfish b(°w°)d)


----------



## nicebear24

nice bettas!


----------



## fishman12

Hey DQ


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey, Fishman. Where the heck have you been? 
Thank you, Nice bear.
Zergymonster, I don't think our homeowners ' association would appreciate a goldfish pond. Heck, they don't even like ducks!


----------



## fishman12

Busy in real life. I had a bunch of studying and stuff for finals. But now I'm out for the summer


----------



## dramaqueen

School is out already? Lol. Hope you have a good summer break.


----------



## fishman12

I do too. Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

OK, more pics. These were from my recent trip to Indiana. We ate at the Dearborn country club.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first one is of a floating restaurant that we might go to the next time we go up there.The next one is the front of the country club. The one after that is the tennis courts.Then the pool and then the inside of the country club. It looked like they were setting up for a wedding. The last one is outside the building. Ir
t was so pretty up there.


----------



## fishman12

I really liked the picture of the flagpole.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. I took several of the flagpole. They turned out alright for a sucky phone camera.


----------



## fishman12

You know I was joking?


----------



## dramaqueen

You don't like the flagpole pic?


----------



## dramaqueen

I just made some pretty awesome Chili.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Hope it's spicy!


----------



## dramaqueen

It was. I used a can of Rotel tomatoes and green chilis, Mexene Chili seasoning, Rotel tomato sauce and regular tomato sauce. And a half can of Bush 's Chili beans.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Sounds delicious. 

I usually just get some chili in the can and put in ghost pepper sauce and some crackers if the chili is runny. 

I don't know what I would do without hot sauce.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love spicy stuff but lately it's been giving me heartburn. My friend that painted my house made some really good salsa but boy was it hot. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna be hot the rest of the week. I'd like to go to the pool but I'm afraid it will be filled with little kids running everywhere making noise. Grrr


----------



## dramaqueen

I just checked the fish and fed them and found Wesley dead. I have no idea what killed him. Poor little guy. I'm down to 9 fish now.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> I just checked the fish and fed them and found Wesley dead. I have no idea what killed him. Poor little guy. I'm down to 9 fish now.


Oh no   Sorry to hear this. RIP Wesley.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Romad.


----------



## Bombalurina

RIP Wesley.  I hope your other 9 little ones are ok!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they're fine. I really need to do water changes, though. lol


----------



## Bombalurina

I know what you mean! I've been so busy with study recently I've turned quite neglectful, and now my siphon is broken and I can't get another one the right size.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to try to do it today. I need to clean out Wesley's tank. I've got it soaking in vinegar water but it needs scrubbed out.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just woke up from a long nap.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Lucky, I've been up since 5am because my sun burn started to sting... But then again I usually get a good 1-3 hour nap every week.

Sleep is wasting MY TIME! If only we can stay awake forever, we would get so much more stuff done!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. True. I have a lot of stuff to do but I just don't do it. I need to get motivated.


----------



## ZergyMonster

*Does a Small motivational dance and sing along for DQ*

Motivated yet?

No?

hmmm... How about a Joke!

A betta swims into a bar,





OUCH!

What was that bar doing there?!
:checkedout::crazy:


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol!! Your joke made my day!


----------



## dramaqueen

Tonight my mom and I decided to go out for an ice cream. We drove up the street and the light was green but cars weren't moving. My mom said there has probably been an accident. Then she caught sight of a woman in the street herding a family of ducks across the street. Another woman was stopping traffic until the ducks could get across the street. The road they crossed is a busy 4 lane streets. It really does my heart good to see people going out of their way to help a family of ducks across the street.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Huh, Isn't that cute. Kind of a reminder there is still kindness in the world. Like today. I went yard saling and looked at a 20 gallong. The girl was only a teen and told me if I was going to use it for fish I better not buy it because it leaked. So alien for me to see that in a teen.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, most people wouldn't tell you that just to make a sale.


----------



## dramaqueen

A former neighbor of ours stopped by a while ago. They're moving to Florida in a few days so we won't be seeing her much any more. 
We've been talking lately about possibly moving to Texas to be closer to my brother. We're just talking about it right now.


----------



## Bombalurina

I have a Texas snowglobe.  It says, "Don't mess with Texas".


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. Cute. We looked up some houses for sale tonight just for the heck of it and saw 2 houses in our price range that we really like.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from the pool. The water temperature was about 86, which is how I like it. One neighbor let me use her float thing which lind of looks like a chair. I have one but I'm too lazy to blow it up. lol


----------



## shadowpony

Is it strange that when I thought when I read the pool temp., I thought of how a betta would like it (its a little on the warm side for them IMO)? Oh, and i love those floating thingies!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol yeah a betta would love the temperature.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awakened this morning by a thunerstorm. I'm going to need a nap later.


----------



## dramaqueen

We've been talking more about moving to Texas to be near my brother. I'm kind of excited about the idea.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Didn't you just paint your walls? Will you have to color them to white if you move?


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, no, we don't have to do that. It probably won't be for awhile yet. Maybe in a year. We may put the house up for sale then live with my brother until we find something.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I didn't to bad of thunderstorms this morning just windy. but I don't have to water my flowers at least. They hit me about 9 a.m. and rocked my house though. I hate thunderstorms although I do know rain is important. They make me nervous. I love anxiety.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, isn't it wonderful? Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I might try the pool again tomorrow or maybe walk to Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't get to the pool or Petsmart today. We went out for lunch and to buy birthday cards for my sister in law. I'm sitting outside now. I'll probably go in in a few minutes. It's gotten kind of chilly. I might walk to Petsmart tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I have to buy a card this weekend. My oldest neice (17) is graduating high-school! I am so excited. I am going there on the third to envoke my rights as her Aunt to torture her about going to a good college.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yep, Thats the benefit of being her Aunt and not her mom. I can pester her then go back home. Omg, I have four neices and one nephew. So.... Much...... Estrogen. O and they are all pretty. *bang, bang, bang* I have been building them a basement to lock them in. The youngest is 10 and the oldest is 17. Those girls are geeting locked up.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. You'll have a hard time keeping them away from the boys.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

hmmm, your right *grabs shotgun*


----------



## ZergyMonster

Shotguns don't scare boys, tazers sure do though!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Oooo I have one of those! It's made for taking down bulls and my husband got it at a cow farm.


----------



## dramaqueen

Now you found a good use for it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to storm here in another hour or two.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Here too, sounds like just rain though for me. We will see.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Rain, rain go away
Come again some other day...


----------



## dramaqueen

ZergyMonster said:


> Rain, rain go away
> Come again some other day...


Lol. I would like to make it to the pool again soon.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I just saw some lightning DQ! :O


----------



## dramaqueen

Since we have been talking about moving to Texas I'm starting to get worried about what will happen to my fish. I want to take them with me, of course. The thing is, if we fly down there I won't be able to take them. I'm hoping my brother will drive us down there. He and my mom won't like me taking my fish At least it's not going to happen for awhile yet. I'm down to 9 fish now and I probably won't be getting any more until we get down there.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm moving to an apartment here in 2 months and I have the complicated matter of transferring my 5 fish tanks and all of their inhabitants a safe travel to the new home. I feel for you, the best thing I can possibly thinking for getting your fish to their destination is through shipping or having someone take them off your hands. 

Me personally love my fish but I won't feel bad about letting them go, I'm not sure if you would feel the same. 

I guess you can always get settled and have a friend or neighbor send your fish when you're prepared for them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't have anyone here who would ship them to me. I'm just really hoping that we'll drive down there.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from Petsmart. I went back to look at the bettas, of course. Lol. I also stopped by to see my little buddy Turk the sun conure. He was picking out seeds from his food bowl and flinging seeds everywhere with his beak. Lol. He likes to be petted and lets me touch him. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## dramaqueen

A couple pics of Turk the sun conure.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't stop thinking about this bird. I hope someone will buy him and give him a good home. 
It's supposed to storm tomorrow so I'm expectng a couple of my boys to build bubblenests.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom igoing to Fantastic Sam's tomorrow and while she's in there I'm going next door to Petsmart to see my buddy Turk. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Got to see my little bird buddy today. It looks like Petsmart is getting some new items. They moved the bettas again and now their cups are in these cup holder things. They moved the females to a different shelf.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had company tonight. We're going to be busy tomorrow. My mom has a Dr appointment and we're having my cousin for tacks and Spanish rice tomorrow. And we need to run to the store for a few things.


----------



## Twilight Storm

Hey DQ- I feel for you with your buddy Turk. My local pet store got in some hand fed baby cockatiels and I fell in love with one. The cockatiel I love is sick (red nostrils and her tail doesn't look good) I hope someone buys her, treats her, and she finds a good home. I'm sure Turk will find a good family when the right people come along. (Or you cave and buy him!  ) jk 

I am not getting another bird until my budgie or the macaw pass away. Hopefully that will be a long time from now. 

I am jealous of your access to a pool.... 86 degree water sounds heavenly... Especially sitting in a 93 degree room atm LOL My bettas water thermometers are on the high side. I hope the room cools down soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

I haven't even made it to the pool all week because it's been too cold and rainy. I'm hoping to go this weekend because it will be hot. I have too much to do tomorrow.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yep, with this latest warming trend I hope to be in my garden. I have to do some work in there.


----------



## dramaqueen

My rice is done. Now I have to cook my hamburger for tacos It's been busy here today. My mom had a Dr appointment and she has to go next week for an echogram on her heart.


----------



## ZergyMonster

What has the world brought forth for you today? :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from a walk. I visited with one of my neighbors until she had to go in. It's turned out to be a nice night.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to be sunny and hot today. I could go to the pool but I imagine it will be crowded. The side of my wrist and thumb are hurting. I might have to end up going to the Dr. The thing is, I don't want to have to have physical therapy like I did when I had the same problem with the other hand. Give me a cortisone shot and be done with it.


----------



## fishman12

Have you gotten an answer from Petsmart?


----------



## dramaqueen

No, I never did. It's been several months now. Oh, well, it's just as well since we'll probably be moving iwithin the next year.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Funny how people who know stuff about animals don't get called for an interview from petsmart but my friend who's only qualification is that she has a goat got an interview and a job in less than a week. This world is driving me nuts.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's driving me nuts, too. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I took some new pics of my fish. I'll post some later if I remember.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from church and lunch and I'm ready for a nap. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I visited with a neighbor at the pool tonight. I used to sit with his wife who has Alzheimer's, so he could get out and run errands. She's in a nursing home now. He was waiting for his grandkids to come. His daughter just adopted a 5 year old boy from Africa. I'm hoping to get to meet him soon.


----------



## ZergyMonster

That sounds interesting, people can always suprise me with their actions.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're a very nice family. The oldest grandson goes to college in the fall. He's a good kid with a good head on his shoulders. He wants to go to foreign countries and work with people and teach English as a second language. He was the one who went on a mission trip and got his parents interested in adopting the little boy from Ghana.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are some new pics of my boys.


----------



## dramaqueen

The first one if Julian, the second one is Dijon. The 3rf one is Zinfandel, the 4th one is Zinfandel's nest, then Dijon, Poco and Little Dude.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to Kohl's today to pay my bill and buy a new waterproof watch. The band on the old one broke and it was rubber so I had to get a new one.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm surprised anyone has a watch anymore. Most people just run through the day without a care or use their cell phones as their clock.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like having a watch when I'm in the pool. I never thought of using my phone as my clock. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We're off to the hospital for my mom's echogram.


----------



## dramaqueen

Back from the hospital and lunch. Now I want to take a nap.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another busy day. My mom has 2 Dr appointments today. We'll probably have lunch out since we won't be back until late this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got the results of the echogram and everything is fine. We have another busy day tomorrow because we have errands to run. I haven't made it to the pool this week. I might either go to the pool or Petsmart tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nothing like a brisk walk in the morning with a hyperactive pug.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to Petsmart and got a new Ct girl. Yay!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Cool, what color?


----------



## dramaqueen

She's white right now. Lol. I expect her to change colors before too long. I'm putting her in Wesley's old kritter keeper. It's being cleaned right now. She's very active. She had food in her container that was uneaten. I'll try feeding her later.


----------



## dramaqueen

:-D














































Pic time! lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

Pretty Fish and cute kitty. I wanted a fish that color but the one I had died and I have no more room in my tanks...


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. The cat was at Petsmart and he had his paw over one eye and it was so cute. The pic doesn't show it very well. Most of my pics came out blurry. She zips around so fast. lol Shge's in her kritter keeper now so hopefully I can get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

looks like she is going to get some green or blue on her.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure she'll change colors on me. She looks kind of like Little Dude did when I first got him.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new girl is settling into her critter keeper. She's very active but kind of shy right now. The names I'm considering are Molly, Angelfire, Gweneth and Lily.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> My new girl is settling into her critter keeper. She's very active but kind of shy right now. The names I'm considering are Molly, Angelfire, Gweneth and Lily.


I have a girl named snowfire. Pretty cool. Lol. She is a cambodian who had a white body when I got her. I named her for a rose that is whitish on the outside and red in the middle.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. Actually, angelfire is the name of a ski resort in New Mexico.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Sweet both creative and similar names. Told you we were similar. Even if we aren't the same age we are older and younger versions of each other.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Another funny one for you. I have a girl named Lilly too. *Tee Hee*


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh my gosh! lol Yeah, we are similar. I got the name Gweneth from a book I read a long time ago called Wild Swan by Celeste DeBlasis. I let my great aunt borrow it years ago and she read it and gsve it away. I wanted it back!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I hate that. My brothers wife borrowed a book and never gave it back then my neighbor did it to me. Except she borrowed a book and moved. Took it with her. I don't loan books anymore. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I can take care of that problem by putting books on my Kindle. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My new girl continues to do well. She's eating good and I decided to feed her twice a day instead of once a day like my others. She looks like she's getting more color on her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Little miss fishy is getting some blue on her tail. She's so cute and is warming up to me. I think she knows now that I'm the one who brings the food. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I got the cutest video of my little girl but my computer wasn't cooperating so I couldn't upload it.


----------



## dramaqueen

For some reason the video uploaded on FB but won't on here. Still not sure what I want to name her.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've narrowed it down to Lily or Gweneth and call her Gwenny.


----------



## dramaqueen

Julan isn't looking so good this moring. He'll probably be the next to go. He's just laying on the bottom. I've had him almost 3 years.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart today and I asked about Turk and yes, someone bought him. I'm glad and hope he got a good home but I miss him.


----------



## dramaqueen

My cousin just came by with some green beans, potatoes, onions and Waldorf salad. Guess what's for dinner? Lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

Bar-B-Q?


----------



## dramaqueen

No. Lol Green beans and Waldorf salad.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I know, I was trying to be silly. But Bar-B-Q does sound delicious. I devour meat. SO GOOD.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

mmmm BARBEQUE CHICKEN. *drools*


----------



## dramaqueen

I love bbq ribs. Mmmm. Chicken is good, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to lunch and then to the pool with a friend.


----------



## fishyinpa

hmmm bbq....and swimming...I love both lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me too. I can't wait to move to Texas. It will be nice to have a house and not be bound by a bunch of rules that don't pertain to everyone. And also our ridiculous maintenance fee.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's been a pretty quiet day today.Julian isn't doing well at all and I expect to lose him by morning. I'm glad now that I got Gwenny.


----------



## dramaqueen

okay, more pics.:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

The first one is of a friend's boxer, Sam. The rest are of Gweneth, my new girl.


----------



## dramaqueen

Julian swam under the rainbow bridge tonight. RIP Julian. Say hi to Buddy, Boy Blue, Rusty, Jaden, Blue Bonnet, Blooper, Nina, Lola and all the others who went before you.


----------



## Romad

Awwwwww... sorry to hear about Julian


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Romad.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I am kind of cold when it comes to fish deaths. I always see it as a time to get a new friend. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I'm not sure if I'll get another one yet or not since we'll be moving in another 7 or8 months.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I feel the same way about getting plants. Since I was going to be moving out in 2 months, but since my fiance lost her job I don't believe that we will be able to afford it. So I will probably be purchasing some plants (in seed form) and growing them to maturity. 

Everything just seems to get in the way if there is the possibility of moving... 

Best of luck to you for whatever you decide.


----------



## dramaqueen

The problem with getting more is that I'll have to rehome them if we end up flying to Texas. If my brother drives us down then I can take them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Tomorrow is my mom's 79th birthday. We're invited to a friend's house for a late lunch early dinner. I got a cake yesterday so we'll take that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Tomorrow is my mom's 79th birthday. We're invited to a friend's house for a late lunch early dinner. I got a cake yesterday so we'll take that.


Happy Birthday Ma!


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, thanks! I'll be sure to pass your birthday wishes to her.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a nice time at our friend's. Of course, my cousins had to start arguing. The food was pretty good and my mom seemed to enjoy herself.


----------



## ZergyMonster

That sounds like fun. I spent the day looking for costume supplies for an upcoming event and cleaning and replanting my fish tanks. 

What kind of food did you have?


----------



## dramaqueen

We had chicken salad, rolls, cheese and crackers, benedictine on little pieces of bread and fruit. And birthday cake.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might make a run to Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks like we might have our first tomatoes of the summer by this weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just installed google chrome. I hate IE. At least things load quicker now.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Not only is internet explorer slower, it is more prone to getting viruses and attacks to your computer. Its firewall is very sub-par. 

How are your fish doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're doing pretty good. I lost Julian a few days ago but other than that everything is fine.
I just found out thata neighbor 's son died. He was 53 years old. 2 years older than me. Wow!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Well that sucks. I wish them the best in this tough time.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Same way I felt when my husbands little brother died. He was 23 and 2 years older than me.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're sitting outside talking to some neighbors up the street.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to be hotter than you know what here today. About 103 I think.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nap time.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Take one for me too. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. It's so hot and I don't like doing anything when it's so hot. I might try the pool if it isn't overrun with kids.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've been having fun with Gwenny. She's so cute! Last night I stuck my finger in the tank to see if she would bite me and she did. lol Tonight I did the same thing except she didn't bite my finger but she swam around it and just looked at it. lol


----------



## fishman12

Jaws.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're finally getting rain. Yay! My tomato plant needed it. We got 3 little tomatoes so far.


----------



## dramaqueen

Insomnia sucks big time.


----------



## dbooknook

Poor you. I wish I could do something about it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol thanks. I'll just take a nap later.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just found out that my sister in law is in the hospital having tests run. She was having chest pains yesterday and was admitted to the hospital.


----------



## dbooknook

Wow..... I am so sorry for you. I will pray for your sister-in-law.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. We haven't heard anything else yet. She had a stress test today and might get to come home tonight but haven't heard.


----------



## dramaqueen

My sister in law is home now and doing fine.
In other news, I went to Petsmart this afternoon and there were 3 white bettas! They were all halfmoons. I wanted to get one so bad but I was afraid of getting in trouble. Lol. I really want a white one.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I feel your pain, every time I got a betta there just happened to be more stunning bettas the next time I went to the store... That is why I am going to setting up community tanks, just lets me have more fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

There is also the fact that I'm moving in about 8 months and I don't know if I'll be able to take them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I forgot to mention the pitbull puppy I saw at Petsmart. This guy came in with an 8 or 9 week old puppy and she was beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen

I am so tempted to go back to Pwtsmart and get one of those white halfmoons.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to be another scorcher today. I guess I'll stay inside all day.


----------



## dramaqueen

It seems like so much illness and death is going on lately. One of my neighbors had a mild stroke and another one 's son died 2 weeks ago. And another one who I'm actually friends with has 2 grandsons and both are having health problems. They're both 5 years old. One just had bladder surgery to try and fix some problems he was born with and the other one was recently diagnosed with leukemia. Very sad. And a friend of mine that I graduated from high school with is on his way to Colorado to be with his mother who is on her death bed. *sigh* Very depressing.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> It seems like so much illness and death is going on lately. One of my neighbors had a mild stroke and another one 's son died 2 weeks ago. And another one who I'm actually friends with has 2 grandsons and both are having health problems. They're both 5 years old. One just had bladder surgery to try and fix some problems he was born with and the other one was recently diagnosed with leukemia. Very sad. And a friend of mine that I graduated from high school with is on his way to Colorado to be with his mother who is on her death bed. *sigh* Very depressing.


 
That is depressing  It's hard when 5 year olds are struck with serious illnesses.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea two girls around my age were found dead in my mom's town


----------



## dramaqueen

How awful! I'm sitting here sweating like a pig even the the air is on and the ceiling fans are going. I sweat so much I'm wondering if it's hormones.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today is my 4th anniversary for being a member of this awesome forum. I'm so thankful for all I've learned and all the friends I have made.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I don't think it's hormones. It wouldn't be so bad if it weren't for the humidity. At least a cold front is coming through tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we're supposed to get thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I do believe it's going to storm. We really need rain. I'm hoping it will be cool enough for me to walk to Petsmart tomorrow to see if those white bettas are still there.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Holy Carp you changed your avatar picture!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol yes I did. That's my new girl Gweneth. She's really tiny. I need to put up a betterpic of her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Every once in awhile my mom and I start talking about things that happened in the past that weren't very pleasant. We were very lucky we lived where we did in Colorado, a small town where everyone knows each other and people are willing to help other people in need. People there may not have much but they shared what they did have. We both wish we would have stayed there. I have not been happy here for a long time. I hope things will be better in Texas. I guess I'm in a wierd mood tonight. lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

Everyone has bottled emotions, it is helpful to have someone to talk to about things. I hope the best for you in Texas too, I know of quite a few people who have moved to find a better place down there.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. It does help to talk about stuff. I don't know why I'm in such a crappy mood now. We talked a lot about my dad who was an alcoholic and made our lives a living you know what.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That must have been rough. My dad was just an insensitive jerk. I guess I am lucky he is allergic to alchohol. That would have been fun. My mom had an alchoholic dad too. She is 52 this year and I don't think she will ever be able to let go of the abuse she got from him. She does take comfort in the fact that he passed away a christian and a very loving man though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Your mom is a year older than me. lol Yeah, those things can be hard to let go of. I forgave him a long time ago. I know he loved me and I think he knew that I loved him, too. 
On a happier note, I got my white betta! YAY! lol He's a halfmoon and he's beautiful. I'm letting him settle down in his cup before putting him in a semi permanent home which will be a one gallon until I can get him a bigger container or until someone else passes. I'll take pics later. I left my phone downstairs. My mom was asleep when I came in, thank goodness so I could smuggle him upstairs. lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

hehe, secret betta smuggling ring.


----------



## dramaqueen

I smuggled Gwenny in, too. Lol now I need to find a good name for him. I just put him in a gallon container so he's out of the blue water. I'm going up to take some pics in a few minutes.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, here's my new guy. He's so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

The 4th one is kind of blurry.


----------



## dramaqueen

He just ate a pellet for me. Yay! lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

He has some very nice finnage. Congratulations on your find.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here is a good one.


----------



## Romad

Ooooh............ he's a beauty! I'm glad you smuggled him in LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! Sometimes I think my mom knows but ignores it. It's sad to be 50 years old and having to smuggle fish in like a teenager.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy is blowing a nest! YAY!!


----------



## dbooknook

Pretty fish! What a good find/smuggle.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy is settling in nicely and is eating well. He's still working on his nest.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart again this afternoon. They still had 2 more white bettas and 1 blue and white one. The white ones weren't as pretty as mine. Lol. They also got another conure, a green cheek conure. He had a bell in his cage and he was playing with it. Lol. I saw a cute little border collie puppy who was so playful and friendly.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gwenny isn't looking too good tonight. she's been laying on the bottom for awhile now all clamped up and barely moving. I have no idea what's going on. She doesn't really look sick except for being clamped.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gwenny seems better this morning and she ate good. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm thinking about putting Gwenny in a smaller hospital tank with some IAL and a bit of salt and see how she does. I have no idea what's wrong with her.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Sorry to hear that. Maybe the nasty water she was in at the store is taking effect.


----------



## dramaqueen

Could be. I had her exactly a month today. She died a little while ago. I put my white guy in her kritter keeper after scrubbing it with vinegar water. I hope I rinsed it enough. I must have rinsed it about 10 times with hot water.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I bet it was her immune system. Can't think of anything else. I have a new fella I'm watching close right now. Ive only had him two days. Silver Dragon. Well for what it's worth I am sorry she died. She could have been old too. We don't know how old these pet store betta's are in all reality.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. She was awfully tiny so I don't think she was that old. I might look for another female in a few days.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's hotter than heck outside today. I guess I'll stay inside with my fishies. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> It's hotter than heck outside today. I guess I'll stay inside with my fishies. Lol


Hey lady...sorry about your fish. I am still watching my newest one, hoping he's doing okay. This is the first day that we are not in the triple digits, so even though it is 90 degrees out..it is cloudy and breezy, so I have the doors open. I hate being stuck inside with the AC on..sigh. Stay cool!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. If you're on the coast then you have a nice ocean breeze blowing. All we have around here is hot air. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ain't that the truth. Ohio's weather and the people. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. We're getting thunderstorms right now.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

we got ours already today. More tomorrow. My terrier hid on my lap and my aussie hid by my legs. The basset mix snored and slept through it. My dogs crack me up. The boys were scared and my girl just napped.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Thanks. If you're on the coast then you have a nice ocean breeze blowing. All we have around here is hot air. Lol


 Yes I am on the coast...this is what we got today. Scary part is, I never heard the siren. It's a water spout. The town I lived in is to the right of the bridge, and the spout was reported to be on our inter-coastal river.:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen

Holy mackerel! Scary stuff.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Holy mackerel! Scary stuff.


 Yeah it is, especially seeing as I was out running errands and never heard the sirens! I didn't come on land, so that was good! Still wish I could have seen it..I had stopped at the library right before this happened, and it would have been right there!


----------



## dramaqueen

We got a good rain last night and we're supposed to get more today. I think I'm going to get some lunch now.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## Bettanewbie60

That is one of the most beautiful bettas I've seen...wow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I put a mirror in front of him and let him flare away.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to Petsmart later. Who knows if I'll come back with something. Lol I'd like another girl to replace Gwenny but if they don't have any nice females then I may get something else.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep, I came back with another ct girl. She's kind of lavender colored right now. I'm expecting it to change as she gets more comfortable in her new home. I'll probably call her Lily or Molly.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I like lavenders. I just got a lavendar boy my hubby named pheonix and my lilly has a white body with lavender fins :3


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll try to upload pics later. She moves so fast that it's hard to get a decent pic of her.


----------



## dramaqueen

OK, so I only got about 2-3 halfway decent pics of her. She moves too fast. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I took about a 4 hour nap this afternoon. I had just gotten up when my mom starts hollering for me to get up to go feed the neighbor 's cat. I guess she's afraid I'd forget. I'm not that bad. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm still thinking of different names for my new girl. Some of the names are Liesl, Amethyst, Molly and Lily.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I vote Molly!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think that's what I'm going to call her. I still don't have a name for my white guy. I kind of wanted something different from Ghost, Wraith or Phantom. I thought about calling him Boo. lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

His Caudal fin is huge, why not call him Lance? (lances are long )


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Dawww I like Boo.


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess I'll call him Boo for now. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Molly and Boo, sounds perfect. Lol.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Shirleythebetta said:


> Molly and Boo, sounds perfect. Lol.


I agree with Shirleythebetta..and DQ, they are so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, crap. We've got a leaky toilet and two of our toilets won't flush because the little plastic things inside broke. It's going to cost me a fortune.


----------



## ZergyMonster

It shouldn't cost more than $20 for a kit to fix the back of a toilet. It is fairly easy to install too, so if you don't want to do it you can find a construction savvy friend who can help you out.


----------



## dramaqueen

I would install it myself if I knew how to do it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

It's more like a take it out and put it back as you see it issue. Do you have any kind hearted male neighbors? lol. That is really unlucky you get a triple dose of toilet issues though. I had a septic system back up in my spare bathroom tub and sink. -_- I feel your pain.


----------



## dramaqueen

No, we aren't friends with any of our neighbors.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Well if I was in Kentucky I would come over and do it for you. :/ tough luck on the neighbors...


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I would install it myself if I knew how to do it.


Shut water off to the leaky one...I know, you probably already did this. The parts for one of the others shouldn't be much, and you can either ask at the hardware store or google it..that's how I save money here. (Hubby isn't very handy around the house lol..shhhh)


----------



## dramaqueen

At least I can put the stuff on my Home Depot card. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

ZergyMonster said:


> Well if I was in Kentucky I would come over and do it for you. :/ tough luck on the neighbors...


Aww, thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got dinner in the oven and watered the plants outside. I wish it would rain.


----------



## dramaqueen

We did get rain last night but it's hotter than heck outside right now.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

We got plenty of rain this week. It's supposed to storm later. I'll try and blow a cloud your way.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good to me! Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'll make sure it isn't severe. lol Did you hear I had to rescue a pleco from being fish bait? I get him saturday. humf.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I did read something about that. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

He's going to live in a 30g long barebottom tank by his self for a while until I get a 55 L that I should get in a few months. I would like to get him a home with somebody trustworthy in a 75 gallon though. I am not a huge fan of pleco's and I don't have a ton of room for one. Better than being fish bait though. I'll do the best I can for him. And spoil him with yummy food and a none violent and overstocked tank like he is sadly in now. He gets his head poked a lot by female bettas (little buggers they are) and he does'nt have proper hiding to fit his size (common plec) . I am going to post pics on my new journal when I get him.


----------



## dramaqueen

Poor thing. I wish I knew someone who would take him.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Thats the hard thing. He is so big and I am the type that doesn't just trust anyone. Just because they say they are good with pets don't mean they are. you know?


----------



## dramaqueen

I got up at 11:30 and I still feel so tired. Bleh. At least I don't have to cook dinner. We go to Bob Evans on fridays after my mom has her hair done then I have to go to Kohls to return a top. I'm going to the doctor's on tuesday to see about my thumb/wrist. I know what it is because I had it in the other hand about 5 or 6 years ago. I had to go through physical therapy, take anti inflammatories and wear a brace because the doctor wouldn't give me a shot of cortisone. I'm hoping this other guy will just give me a shot and be done with it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Arthritis or carpal tunnel. My mom suffers from arthritis and likes the cortisone.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hey DQ, Bob Evan's sounds good. All of my arthritis pain is completely GONE...but, you probably won't like how I got rid of it. I stopped eating wheat, yes, wheat. No pasta, bread, rolls, cakes, cookies etc. This is NOT because of any medical reason. I just read about all the things they have done to genetically modify wheat and grains, and what it does to the body, so I tried it. Never thought I would say, but I've been three months wheat free now. I have lost all my joint pain (wheat is a known inflammatory) , dry skin is better, no more migraines, depression gone, and awful hot flashes GONE. I didn't think all of it could have been helped by just stopping eating wheat, but I have had wheat three time in the past two weeks, and the hot flashes are back, and today my joints hurt when I got up, I'm also very tired. So, I guess it was an experiment of sorts. I don't eat wheat. I hope you get some relief soon. Hugs


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow. Do you mean no wheat or no gluten? I would have a hard time giving up some stuff like cookies. Lol. I've got an appointment Tuesday so hopefully I'll get relief.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Wow. Do you mean no wheat or no gluten? I would have a hard time giving up some stuff like cookies. Lol. I've got an appointment Tuesday so hopefully I'll get relief.


It is literally NO Wheat, mostly no grains either. Wheat is especially bad for the human body. I know this goes against what most AMA, ADA etc. say, "more healthy whole grains", but the rise in blood sugar after eating wheat and grains is extreme, which causes obesity, and the genetic mods of wheat have changed it dramatically in the past 50 years. I honestly never thought I could do it either, but I eat lots of other really good food. Meats, cheese, eggs, butter, veggies, nuts, fruit...just no wheat/grains. I feel better than I have in years. Oh, and most "gluten free" foods have starches in them that dramatically increase blood sugar, thus causing us to store fat. Sorry so long lol...it's a lot of info I got from a heart doc who wrote a book about it. I'm glad I gave it up. Again, I've given in a couple of times, but the return of my symptoms is so not worth it. I also lost 17 pounds in the first 3 months without any increased activity. All my results from this have been good.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Let me know how you are doing after your appt. on Tuesday...praying all the best for you my friend...more huggers!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Shirley, I have an inflamed tendon in my wrist and thumb, called DeQuervains disease. I had it in my other hand several years ago. I'm assuming they'll give me a shot and that will be it. They may give me anti inflammatory and a brace, I don't know.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG, we just had a hailstorm with almost marble sized hail! For some reason this forum won't let me post videos so I can't post the video I took.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I had some hail last night *shivers* I do the gluten free diet too. I have a couple days I spoil myself but I was having tummy aches and gaining weight. I decided to cut out the Gluten (wheat, whey, rye, barley) and I am reducing my soda (because of the sodium) and I have lost 22 pounds. I have hip dysplasia too and my hips haven't hurt nearly as bad. It sucks but you can have a naughty day every now and then. It's worth it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> OMG, we just had a hailstorm with almost marble sized hail! For some reason this forum won't let me post videos so I can't post the video I took.


Oh..wish I could see the video! Hail is one of the most fascinating storms!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Shirleythebetta said:


> I had some hail last night *shivers* I do the gluten free diet too. I have a couple days I spoil myself but I was having tummy aches and gaining weight. I decided to cut out the Gluten (wheat, whey, rye, barley) and I am reducing my soda (because of the sodium) and I have lost 22 pounds. I have hip dysplasia too and my hips haven't hurt nearly as bad. It sucks but you can have a naughty day every now and then. It's worth it.


Yeah, I still have a problem with soda...but, I can only cut out so much at one time lol. I do have a "slip" in the wheat/grains sometimes, but very seldom with the way it makes me feel. I am not so stringent that I can't have what I want most of the time, I just ask myself first, "Do I want to feel good right this second by eating it, and pay later"? I don't care so much about the weight as I do the other benefits I have gained from no wheat/grains. I feel the return of symptoms even with a small bit of those, so I try to satisfy myself with something else. I just love that on this eating lifestyle I have that I don't have to count cals or fat...and I feel great!

Great job on the weight loss!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats on the weight loss, Shirley. I need to do something about my weight but I just don't have the will power right now. A fee years ago I did the South Beach diet and lost close to 20 lbs. I was really proud of myself. We went to a 50th wedding anniversary dinner and I ate a couple of bites of cheese and crackers, some fruit and some pretzels. And a smallnpiece of cake. Lol. I think I lost about 3 or 4 lbs that week.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yep the weight loss is just a plus. The pain loss is the greatest reward. Hip dysplasia can be horrible and mine was. I also had tail bone injuries from when I was a child. I walk with a slight limp because of the dysplasia. It either stiffens your hips or sends terrible pain. My right hip pops out of place but the gluten thing coupled with the weight loss and the lack of soda I am hurting so much less. I am still a fatty but that isn't my focus. It's just reducing that darn pain. And thank you guys for the congrats. It is a nice feeling to put on clothes that were once to tight and realize they are falling off. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I need to get off my butt and exercise. I've got 3 treadmills at my clubhouse and haven't used them in several years.


----------



## dramaqueen

Bad McGee! He scared the crap out of me! He was in his little hut with his tail hanging out and I tapped gently on the side of his container. No movement. I tapped a little harder. No movement. So I thought, I'm going to wait awhile to see if he comes out or changes positions before deciding he kicked the bucket. A few minutes later he's swimming around like nothing's wrong. lol Bad boy.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Bad McGee! He scared the crap out of me! He was in his little hut with his tail hanging out and I tapped gently on the side of his container. No movement. I tapped a little harder. No movement. So I thought, I'm going to wait awhile to see if he comes out or changes positions before deciding he kicked the bucket. A few minutes later he's swimming around like nothing's wrong. lol Bad boy.


Omgosh! I hate that...Buddy did that to me earlier today! I looked and looked for him, didn't see him, yelled for hubby, and Buddy swam casually out of his log..I just couldn't see him lol...sigh. I hope you are well, and that your mother is too! Let me know how she makes out at the docs Tues. hugs


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm the one going to the doctor's on tuesday for my hand and wrist.
I used to have a betta named Buddy. He was the sweetest fish. He would look right at me when I talked to him and I swear he looked like he understood everything I said to him. When he was dying I checked on him every few hours and talk to him. He would wave his little pectorals when I did that. He wasn't the prettiest fish in the world but he sure had the best personality.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm the one going to the doctor's on tuesday for my hand and wrist.
> I used to have a betta named Buddy. He was the sweetest fish. He would look right at me when I talked to him and I swear he looked like he understood everything I said to him. When he was dying I checked on him every few hours and talk to him. He would wave his little pectorals when I did that. He wasn't the prettiest fish in the world but he sure had the best personality.


Oops...thought it was Mom going Tuesday. Well, wishing YOU the best with your visit then! 
I love my Buddy...he has improved so much since I got him a month ago. And yes, he seems to be "listening" when I go in and talk to him, he even does that little betta flirt dance for me lol. I love him. I can't believe I just got another one..that makes 4 in one month...these fish are like a drug lol! Have a great night DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, they're very addictive. lol Thanks. You have a good night, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might take a walk to Petsmart. It's the end of the month and I don't have any extra money so I won't be buying anything. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I might take a walk to Petsmart. It's the end of the month and I don't have any extra money so I won't be buying anything. Lol


LOL...I applied for a job there, and called them about my application this morning. The lady I spoke with was kind of snotty to me, so might be a good thing I don't work there. I doubt I would have much of my paycheck left if I did get the job!


----------



## dramaqueen

I applied there a long time ago, about 4 months ago and I talked to the manager and he said he had a stack of applications to go through but would call me if they wanted an interview. They never called.


----------



## dramaqueen

These are pics of McGee sleeping in his little hut with his tail hanging out. It's night time and the pics aren't very good but you can see his tail hanging out.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Cool pics of his tail sticking out! And yah, I don't expect to hear from them either. It's so hard to get a job after being a housewife for 13 years..sigh


----------



## dramaqueen

I've never had a "real" job, meaning a regular 9 to 5 job. I've done plenty of volunteer work, though. Maybe I'm over qualified because of my degree? lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Rant : I have a cousin who is a real jerk! Two years ago he kept his Mercedes in our garage. He figured that if my brother had his suv in our garage for 3 years then so could he. My brother was living in Germany for 3 years. So my cousin got mad when I told them that it was rather in convenient to have his car there because it was hard for my mom to pull our car in and out and I couldn't get in or out of the car unless it was outside. Well long story short they've.be'en holding a g. rudge against me for 2 years now. More later. Dr appt now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, back from my Dr appointment. I go in and this young Dr comes kn and he has such a thick accent that I couldn't understand anything he said. Finally he finished looking at my hand and told me to wait there. Then this other doctor comes in and he had an accent but was mu h easier to understand. Lol. I got a shot of cortisone in my wrist/thumb area and a brace to wear. If I'm not better in 3 months then I might have to have surgery.
Anyway, back to my cousin. Lol. They come out this way all the time and never stop by and they eat at a restaurant right across the street from us and never ask us to join them. It's like we don't even exist to these people! Now today my brother gets an e mail from my cousin asking what was up with my mom and me. He told them we were moving to Texas. That will give them something to talk about.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Seems like every family has some kind of beef with each other. (Mmmm Beef...) But yeah, that does seem very odd that he would all of a sudden flip out.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Sorry about all the family drama...I can so relate! I'm glad you got some treatment for your wrist...I hope it's feeling a bit better! Hugs


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, thank you Kim. It still hurts but it probably will until the cortisone kicks in. My brother had the same thing and it took him about 4 or 5 days to feel better. 
Zergymonster, I know! He told my brother that he called us several times and left messages. Either he's lying orbs called the wrong number.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not much going on today. It's hot outside but I might walk to Petsmart later. They get their bettas in on Wednesdays.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Not much going on today. It's hot outside but I might walk to Petsmart later. They get their bettas in on Wednesdays.


 Yeah, it is really hot here too. I need to go to Pet Supplies Plus to get my dog's their food...good thing I have no "extra" money lol. I hope your wrist if feeling a bit better today..keep me posted. Have a great day DQ! Ugh, 90 here with 103 heat index...melting! Hugs


----------



## dramaqueen

It's 90 here. It's probably going to get hotter.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Not to bad in ohio I think it's only supposed to be mid 80's here which is okay for me. I may go play in the garden today. Eh! maybe after school work. I saw a huge hairy spider enjoying my Gardenia's I need some bug spray..... muahhaha


----------



## dramaqueen

Eeuuwww. . Spiders are gross! Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My Pleco's heater took a plop. It started sparking to he is going to have to go without a heater for a couple of days if I can't find one that I can use until then.  I keep my house about 76 to 78 which should be okay for him until then. I know I have extra heaters somewhere *runs to look*


----------



## dramaqueen

What size tank is he in? I have a 10 watt Marineland (I think) that won't work in my 2.5 gallons that might work for you. It got up to 86* in my 2 gallon. It's preset.


----------



## dramaqueen

After my brother and cousin e mailed a few times my cousin came over this afternoon. Turns out they weren't mad. They had the wrong phone number! He said he called several times and we didn't answer. Everything is ok now I guess.
My mom just talked to my brother in Texas and since we haven't had supper yet he ordered us a pizza Online. Lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

Yum!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. It was good!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

He is in a 30 I have three heaters around here but I need to find them. I have boxes of fish stuff and they are not easy to reach. Lol his temp is staying stable right now so I will find one to use and get him a new one this weekend. Thanks though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, a 10 watt wouldn't work in a 30 gallon anyway. Oh well. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I slept until noon today. Lol. I think I'm going to eat my leftover pizza for breakfast. We need to go to the store this afternoon.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

ugh, I just got up a few minutes ago. Off to Psychology.


----------



## dramaqueen

Have you studied about the theorists yet like Freud and Jung?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

We have been doing more with Darwin this past two weeks. Since it's a Christian school and Darwin is like Christianity's public enemy number one. I don't mind Darwin either way because they all had ideas that shaped Psychology to what it is today. I am not a close minded person like many people.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think we ever discussed Darwin in my classes. My college just got university status not too long ago. I'm proud of my college. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I just looked up Petco in Texas and it looks like there is one right across the street from one of the neighborhoods we've been looking at. It might be close enough for me to walk to! Yay! lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I just looked up Petco in Texas and it looks like there is one right across the street from one of the neighborhoods we've been looking at. It might be close enough for me to walk to! Yay! lol


Cool! How are you feeling today?


----------



## dramaqueen

My hand is feeling pretty good. I'm wearing my brace when I have to do stuff so I don't hurt it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Mine just got UNI status recently too. It used to be just a Bible college. Sweet!


----------



## dramaqueen

We're invited to a cousin's house for dinner tomorrow. Yay, no cooking. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a nice dinner at my cousin's. We had roast beef, green beans, noodles and rolls.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> My hand is feeling pretty good. I'm wearing my brace when I have to do stuff so I don't hurt it.


Hi DQ...I'm glad to hear your hand is feeling a bit better. I hope you have a wonderful weekend...huggers!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. You, too. It's supposed to storm here tomorrow. If it gets really bad I'll try and get some more video.


----------



## dramaqueen

We were talking earlier and I might be able to get a cat when we move to Texas. It won't be allowed near my fish though, unless I'm there to supervise. No drinking fish water for my cat. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> We were talking earlier and I might be able to get a cat when we move to Texas. It won't be allowed near my fish though, unless I'm there to supervise. No drinking fish water for my cat. lol


It's raining here right now...a few rumbles earlier, now just wet. That would be cool if you can get a cat. I am at my "full status" with pets for now I think. Funny, when we moved in my landlord said, "No indoor pets"...I sweet talked him pretty good I guess...I have three indoor dogs now! Did you see our new puppy? I'm so happy we got to adopt him. Another shelter dog saved. LOL @ cat drinking fish water! Hugs my good friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't sleep. My neck is killing me. It hasn't hurt like this in a long time. K just can't get comfortable.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a miserable night. My neck is killing me. It seems that the pain in my wrist went to my neck. lol Ugh!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I had a miserable night. My neck is killing me. It seems that the pain in my wrist went to my neck. lol Ugh!


Ugh, I'm so sorry you had such a hard time...pain stinks! It's raining here..the weather yesterday probably didn't help your pain either. Try and rest today.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got ice on it right now. I took 2 Aleves last night and it did nothing for my pain.


----------



## dramaqueen

I put moist heat on my neck last night before bed. It seems like ice makes it feel better. It's feeling better this morning but still hurts. I slept a heck of a lot better last night thank goodness.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hey DQ...I'm glad you slept better. I actually got a good nights sleep for a change too! Have a great day!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today I went to Petsmart again. I wtopped to see the green cheek conure that took Turk the sun conure's place. He comes over to me now and he let me touch him today.  I also got pics of the balck and white halfmoon I've had my eye on. Me wants! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

His cup is rather dirty. I wonder if he'll end up turning solid black . He looks kind of like a Dalmatian. lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My petsmart never has anything interesting. Mainly just cambodians. I have to go about an hour to get to a petsmart with interesting betta' s I can't complain to much I got my maud and my wanda at that petsmart. They have lived to years so eh?


----------



## dramaqueen

Come to Louisville. We've got some nice bettas. The females aren't anything spectacular but we have some nice doubletails, plakats and halfmoons.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I found one female I liked. She was yellow. My dad stole her


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, I love yellow! I had a little yellow female but she died about 4 months after I got her. She was Echo 's sister.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm still thinking about the black and white boy I saw yesterday. If I end up getting him I'm going to name him either Domino or Oreo. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's 4:30 in the morning and I cannot fall asleep. My neck is still bothering me and I can't get comfortable. Grrrr


----------



## dramaqueen

So I went back toPetsmart and got the little black and white guy. Yay! Lol. And. I smuggled him in. I need some more name ideas. I'll try to post more pics when he settles down.


----------



## dramaqueen

More good news! My brother just called and he's giving me their Murphy bed when we move down there. Yay! It's queen sized, I think and has a memory foam (I forget the name of those things) mattress which will be nice.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> More good news! My brother just called and he's giving me their Murphy bed when we move down there. Yay! It's queen sized, I think and has a memory foam (I forget the name of those things) mattress which will be nice.


Awesome deal! Sounds like you've had a good day!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I have. The bed is a queen size so I'll need to get new sheets.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, pic spam of my black and white guy.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy is doing well. He's kind of shy, though. He goes behind his plant when I watch him but when he thinks I'm not watching he swims around showing off for Molly. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Waiting for the contest results. Been waiting for the past week. 
In other news:
My brother saw some pics of homeless and abused dogs that someone posted on Facebook so he decided to buy 2 big bags of dog food and 2 big bags of cat food and some treats and take them to their local animal shelter. What a wonderful thing to do! And, he's also going to donate some time next week to do some volunteer work at the shelter. I've got the best brother in the world!


----------



## dramaqueen

Also, we're going out for breakfast this morning with a friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

Watching animal planet.


----------



## dramaqueen

I saw a beautiful *dragonscale* crowntail at Petsmart today. He was a pretty silvery gray with a little bit of red. Gah, I wish I could have gotten him. I have too many already.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I hear ya. I just finished rearranging my 10 gallon and I wish I can add more fish...


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a coyote spotted in the neighborhood yesterday. Kind of makes me afraid to walk.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Hey I got a universal stand case thing for my tablet for thirty dollars at walmart


----------



## dramaqueen

How do you like it?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Its working out nice no more hand fatigue. Its just a regular zip up case made by case logic. Its converts to a stand


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds nice. I really need to get one of those.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea I've been using my TV stand too. I have wrist issues myself from childhood. Too many sprains plus I used to draw all the time which weakens wrists


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics of my black and white guy. My phone takes sucky pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

We have been doing some talking and we decided that when we move to Texas we're getting a dog! Yay! I'm thinking of getting a Bichon Frise. My stupid neighbor across the street just had hers put to sleep a few months ago. She was 15 and the sweetest dog. My neighbor did not take care of her properly, fed her all kinds of stuff she shouldn't have and hardly ever had her groomed.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Always good to have a loyal companion.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes.  I'm reading up on housebreaking and training.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

(waves hello to DQ)!! Hey there...just wanted to say hello! I hope you are doing well. I have been too tired to post much lol...New puppy, dogs, fish, hubby, me..all well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello! I'm glad everything is ok. It sounds like you're staying pretty busy. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Hello! I'm glad everything is ok. It sounds like you're staying pretty busy. Lol


Yeah, too busy...I think I'm in a walking coma lol. It's all good. Great news about getting a dog...All of my pups are kennel trained, best way to go with potty training I say, it's fast and easy. My new baby is doing really well with it, even goes in his kennel on command already. My smallest dog won't sleep anywhere but his kennel...he whines for me to "put him to bed" lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've never trained a puppy before so I'm a little nervous about it. I plan on using the crate method.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's supposed to storm later tonight. We ran a few errands this afternoon. Had to make a run to Kohl's to return a top and took some books and magazines to the used bookstore to sell.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I've never trained a puppy before so I'm a little nervous about it. I plan on using the crate method.


It is really simple...if ya need any help/tips let me know...all my dogs were trained this way, even the new pup is doing really well with it!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll definitely be needing help when the time comes. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## dramaqueen

I walked down to Petsmart again. They had the same bettas that they had a few days ago even though they were supposed to get a new shipment in on wednesday. They have a green cheek conure now to replace Turk the sun conure. The green cheek is a friendly little bird. He's not as noisy as Turk and he comes over to me when I'm there. He lets me pet him. I think he enjoys being touched and likes the attention. He climbs all over his cage. I'm getting attached to him like I was to Turk. lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

My mom has a little parakeet she named blu. It squaks when she talks to him. She thinks he hates her lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think I'm going to lose McGee. He's hanging at the top of the water and is barely breathing. He's still breathing. I may move him to a smaller hospital tank.He was always my feisty little guy who likes to sleep in his cave with his tail sticking out. Panda will go into McGee's tank.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I think I'm going to lose McGee. He's hanging at the top of the water and is barely breathing. He's still breathing. I may move him to a smaller hospital tank.He was always my feisty little guy who likes to sleep in his cave with his tail sticking out. Panda will go into McGee's tank.


:-( That stinks...I haven't lost one yet, and don't look forward to that time. Hugs


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Yeah, that day is going to come, unfortunately.


----------



## dramaqueen

We've been talking and instead of a Bichon Frise we might get a Labrador retriever. We've never had a big dog before. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> We've been talking and instead of a Bichon Frise we might get a Labrador retriever. We've never had a big dog before. Lol


I know right! I have had one Keeshonden he was a medium size dog..a cocker spaniel, and now my two small ones, Cody is a terrier mix about 20lbs, and Casey is an Irish Terrier 32lbs...LEO on the other hand is only about 4 months old and is about 35lbs already! He is gonna be so big. I love it!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm excited that my mom is open to me having a dog much less a big one. Lol Now I need to decide what color I want. Black, yellow or chocolate.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm excited that my mom is open to me having a dog much less a big one. Lol Now I need to decide what color I want. Black, yellow or chocolate.


Yeah, that is really cool...I was so happy when my landlord said I could have another dog..and a big one at that! I love the chocolate labs..


----------



## dramaqueen

I like all 3 colors but I'm leaning towards chocolate or yellow.


----------



## marktrc

dramaqueen said:


> Yes, I have. The bed is a queen size so I'll need to get new sheets.


Is it dramaqueen sized?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I love labs. I think labs are one of the best breeds out there if they are trained right of course. My parents have a yellow lab and we call her the babysitter. When my dad mows his grass she walks beside him. If there are little kids in the backyard she won't let them near the fence. She is a sweety.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've heard so many good things about Labs. It might be a good dog to have since my mom is on a walker and has some physical problems. I know these dogs are wonderful with kids so they should do well with seniors. Lol
Yes, Mark, it's dramaqueen sized. Lol I've slept on it before when we visited my brother in Germany.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just took a walk to Petsmart and visited with my new little birdie friend, a green cheek conure. He's very friendly and let's me touch him. He's not as pretty as Turk but he is pretty. He's not as noisy as Turk, either. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm trying to learn as much as I can about Labs and dog training. My mom seems excited about it even though it won't happen for another year. lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Haha.  I have a 25% chance of getting a dog, that's what my mom said.  But that's when we move. Ah. So many things happen when we move. What about Golden Retrievers? They're a great family pet. And... Their breaths won't stink.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might take another look at golden retrievers. They're very similarly to Labs.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just had new sod put in our yard. Woohoo! Our homeowners ' association is finally doing something about our crappy looking yard.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know what's up with McGee but he's been fine after moving him into a half gallon hospital critter keeper. Maybe he didn't like the 2.5 he was in. *shrugs* He's busy flaring at Echo right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics of Panda. He looks like he's getting a hint of copper in him.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another one.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I need to get off my bum and get pics of my new ones. The double tail is already darkening.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to see pics of your new guys.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'll post them in my journal I promise


----------



## dramaqueen

I was visiting with a neighbor awhile ago and she was telling me about an incident that happened to her dog at the vet's awhile back.She has been taking Mackenzie to this vet since she got him. She happened to run into a girl who worked at the vet's office and the girl told her that one day someone didn't close the latch on the cage Mack was in and he got out. This other employee found him under a table. She grabbed him by the leash, picked him up off the ground and dragged him back to the cage, She didn't pick him up in her arms. The girl who told on the other girl got fired! My neighbor confronted the vet about it and he acted like he didn't care. So anyway, my neighbor found a new vet. Being a Cocker Spaniel, Mackenzie can be snappish and very stubborn but that's no reason to drag a dog to their cage.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Off the ground even wow.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I was visiting with a neighbor awhile ago and she was telling me about an incident that happened to her dog at the vet's awhile back.She has been taking Mackenzie to this vet since she got him. She happened to run into a girl who worked at the vet's office and the girl told her that one day someone didn't close the latch on the cage Mack was in and he got out. This other employee found him under a table. She grabbed him by the leash, picked him up off the ground and dragged him back to the cage, She didn't pick him up in her arms. The girl who told on the other girl got fired! My neighbor confronted the vet about it and he acted like he didn't care. So anyway, my neighbor found a new vet. Being a Cocker Spaniel, Mackenzie can be snappish and very stubborn but that's no reason to drag a dog to their cage.


That is horrible! Figures they would fire the person who told. I was "let go" from a nursing home for reporting some stuff I saw there. People are so messed up! I'm glad she got another vet. The first one I took my Cody to was just mean...seriously wonder why they work with animals. Leo had his first trip to the vet yesterday, and I'm so glad we have a great one now!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Oh, and Panda is looking great!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Yeah, Mackenzie can be snappy and stubborn when he doesn't want to do something. Maybe something scared him and he growled at the girl, I don't know but that's no reason to pick him up by the leash and drag him to his cage. She could have called for help to get him back in his cage. He's kind of high strung and so is his owner. Lol. He saw me last night and he ran to me an jumped on me and licked my face. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I would so need someone to bail me out of jail if anyone treated one of my dogs that way!


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too!


----------



## dramaqueen

*sigh* I hope my life won't be so boring when I move to Texas.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> *sigh* I hope my life won't be so boring when I move to Texas.


Hugs! I know what you mean..if it wasn't for my animals I would be lonely and bored...


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm thinking about what it'll be like when I get my dog. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm thinking about what it'll be like when I get my dog. Lol


I can't wait for you too! Hey, check out my journal if you want a happy story today! Love you...hugs!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm on my way to check out your journal now.


----------



## dramaqueen

My little girl, Reina made a little bubblenest. The first time I've ever had a female to do that. I wonder if she's going to drop eggs. She doesn't look eggy, though. My females never do. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Awesome..I love when they do that! My dragon scale, Bali Blaze made his first one this past week...I love these fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too! They keep me sane. lol You know, I've lived here in Kentucky for 19 years and I miss Colorado so much it makes me want to cry. I'm hoping I'll like Texas better than here. My brother won't be home all the time because of his job but there will be stretches of time when he'll be home. Maybe I can do some volunteer work at the animal shelter if my mom can get me there.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Me, too! They keep me sane. lol You know, I've lived here in Kentucky for 19 years and I miss Colorado so much it makes me want to cry. I'm hoping I'll like Texas better than here. My brother won't be home all the time because of his job but there will be stretches of time when he'll be home. Maybe I can do some volunteer work at the animal shelter if my mom can get me there.


The volunteer work would be great! I have wanted to do that at my shelter, but I'm afraid I'm too much of a soft heart and I would be sad too much. Uh, I brought home another betta today...I know, I hate Walmart and supporting them with these fish...but, you know how it is..you see that one, looking all sad and like, "get me out of here...pleeease"!! Sigh


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah but I'll only be able to have one dog. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ooo, volunteering at a shelter would be hard. I already have a house full of pooches. I could'nt be stronge enough to do it.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Yup shirley...that is me. I already have 3 rescues! I wouldn't be able to bring anymore home...but just seeing them in those kennels day after day would kill me. Even when I have gone to the shelter to rescue I try and stay out of the back..cowardly I guess.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it would be hard to resist taking them home. I wouldn't mind fostering some kittens. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, it would be hard to resist taking them home. I wouldn't mind fostering some kittens. Lol


Yeah DQ, that would be cool. I've thought of fostering myself.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm fixing tacks and Spanish rice tonight for dinner. My cousin (one I like) is coming for dinner.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm fixing tacks and Spanish rice tonight for dinner. My cousin (one I like) is coming for dinner.


Tacks or tacos? LOL....


----------



## dramaqueen

TACOS! Stupid Kindle. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> TACOS! Stupid Kindle. Lol


LOL! I figured that what it meant ...just had to hassle you...hugs my friend!


----------



## dramaqueen

I knew you were teasing. Lol. I love my Kindle but I don't like the autocorrect. Lol. It should be called auto error.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I knew you were teasing. Lol. I love my Kindle but I don't like the autocorrect. Lol. It should be called auto error.


Ha ha ha @ auto error! I love some of the missed words that come up sometimes, they can be funny!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah. lol Tacks instead of tacos was the funniest one I've done so far.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah. lol Tacks instead of tacos was the funniest one I've done so far.


LOL..yeah it was funny...I was wondering about your cooking skills at that point! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## dramaqueen

Hmm, deep fried tacks, tack salad, macaroni and tacks. Lll


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Hmm, deep fried tacks, tack salad, macaroni and tacks. Lll


Hahahahaha! You always make me smile...


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, I'm glad. And you are so kind and caring and I'm glad you're a member of the forum. I just fixed two of our toilets. The little arm things attached to the handle broke so I went and got new ones. The old plastic screw things were a pain in the behind to remove and I was sweating like a pig. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I feel you *wipes forhead* I just rented a rug doctor and finished with my carpets.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Aww, I'm glad. And you are so kind and caring and I'm glad you're a member of the forum. I just fixed two of our toilets. The little arm things attached to the handle broke so I went and got new ones. The old plastic screw things were a pain in the behind to remove and I was sweating like a pig. Lol


Thanks for your kind words DQ..I'm glad I found this forum too. And I'm so proud of you for fixing the toilets...I know you mentioned it when I first joined..good job! I love that feeling when I fix something myself!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. It IS a good feeling to know you fixed something without help but we're going to go ahead and get a new toilet for the third bathroom. I'm afraid ghat if we get a handyman he'll fix it then something else will happen and I'll have to end up replace it anyway. Considering we're selling next year we might as well get a new one.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Thanks. It IS a good feeling to know you fixed something without help but we're going to go ahead and get a new toilet for the third bathroom. I'm afraid ghat if we get a handyman he'll fix it then something else will happen and I'll have to end up replace it anyway. Considering we're selling next year we might as well get a new one.


Yeah, that sounds like the best plan there...


----------



## dramaqueen

Most repairmen charge 50-60$ just to pull up in your driveway on top of everything else.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to Petsmart today and they had gorgeous plakats! They just got a new shipment in today. Gah I wanted to buy 2 or 3! Am I turning into a hoarder or what? Lol. I saw a little black one that had a little white on his fins. I wish I could get him. And there was another one that looked like a doubletail plakat but I couldn't really tell what color he was because of the blue water. I want him, too. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

[email protected] just said that about myself yesterday when I looked in my room and saw 6 tanks! Of course I had to maneuver through my pack of 3 dogs to get to my room ha ha ha...I just love my animals! Still thinking about the HM at Petsmart too...I can see the divorce papers now lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. My mom doesn't say much about my fish any more. I might get that black plakat if he's still there the next time I go. It can be an early birthday present from me to me. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> lol. My mom doesn't say much about my fish any more. I might get that black plakat if he's still there the next time I go. It can be an early birthday present from me to me. lol


Girl..I like your logic! I need to get some heaters, and at least one 2.5g tank before adding any more fish...I hate being responsible sometimes! LOL


----------



## dramaqueen

As much as I do for her she shouldn't complain. I've had to pay for medicine for her and pay her insurance premium every month because she can't afford it. I can't either but I'm not making the house payment or the hoa fee, either. If I got the black plakat he would have to go into a gallon container until someone dies. It seems like I've been getting into white and black bettas lately. By the way, Boo built me a bubblenest today!! It's his first.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> As much as I do for her she shouldn't complain. I've had to pay for medicine for her and pay her insurance premium every month because she can't afford it. I can't either but I'm not making the house payment or the hoa fee, either. If I got the black plakat he would have to go into a gallon container until someone dies. It seems like I've been getting into white and black bettas lately. By the way, Boo built me a bubblenest today!! It's his first.


Congrats on the bubble nest! Caring for you mom is awesome hon...I miss mine so much! And yeah, I was gonna mention you and the whole black/white thing lately..funny how we get stuck on liking certain things...I still need to post updated pics of my bettas, including my new one.


----------



## marktrc

Does that mean my life is more boring if I keep reading your thread? 
I think I'm stuck on black white bettas too. And also pastels and coppers. And maybe orange and greens...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yellows and reds, etc. Lol Does it make you a boring person if you read my thread? Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Got the new toilet installed this morning.woot! Lol. Hopefully nothing else needs replacing.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

oooh, new potty! I got my desk and my T.V. stand today. Hubby is going to be up all night putting those together. Tee hee. I think I am done with my living room... for now... Now it's time to get that bedroom of mine in to shape.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Congrats on the new throne DQ! LOL...


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Thanks. I can't believe I'm so excited over a new toilet. Rofl.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Lol. Thanks. I can't believe I'm so excited over a new toilet. Rofl.


I can! Getting anything new in the house is cool...and hey, a toilet is important stuff! Hubby just bought me a 10g tank to divide for my 3 boys that are in 1g bowls right now..how cool is that? I can't wait to make the dividers and get it up and running.


----------



## dramaqueen

A divided 10 gallon tank sounds exciting. It will be fun to decorate.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> A divided 10 gallon tank sounds exciting. It will be fun to decorate.


Yeah, I'm pretty excited...now, I just have to tell hubby that the filter I had put away is not going to work for the 10 g lol...I tried to tell him we should have bought the 10g kit with hood, light, and filter, but he wanted to save money...well, now we will have to spend more anyway. It's okay...I'll just save up for each item.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might look for that black plakat tomorrow at Petsmart if it's not raining too bad.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I might look for that black plakat tomorrow at Petsmart if it's not raining too bad.


Ha ha ha...I KNEW you were still thinking about him! Only because I'm still thinking about the beautiful HM I saw at Petsmart too lol. I can't get another fish...no, I can't lol...really, no!:-?


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't need another one, either. lol But I'm thinking about it.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I'm posting more pics of Boo and Panda. I've got nothing else better to do except maybe sleep. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

The last one of Boo is of his bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went back to Petsmart intending on getting the black plakat. I just didn't really like the way he looked so I got a dt plakat. He looks kind of coral peachy but hard to tell because he's in dirty blue water. I'll try to get pics later.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Sorry about the other fish, but wise to not get one that is looking poorly..I can't wait to see the new one! Hey, I decided to do a NPT with my 10g...I'm researching like crazy right now lol..I hope I can do this!


----------



## marktrc

How many bettas you got now? Do you breed your fish?


----------



## dramaqueen

No, I don't breed. Lol. I have 12 now. Shh don't tell my mother. Lol. This one is a doubletail plakat. At first I thought his tail was torn but I think he's a dt. He didn't hide when I took pics so hopefully I won't have problems with him.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> No, I don't breed. Lol. I have 12 now. Shh don't tell my mother. Lol. This one is a doubletail plakat. At first I thought his tail was torn but I think he's a dt. He didn't hide when I took pics so hopefully I won't have problems with him.


[email protected]! My hubby is having a fit over 6...he has no idea how this thing hits us! He is excited to help with the 10g though...Don't ya hate when you post for help and get like 50 views and only 2 responses? Sigh, I guess I'll just keep researching on my own. When ya gonna post pics of the new guy?


----------



## dramaqueen

I already took some pics. I've just got to put them on my computer. I'm on my Kindle right now.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I already took some pics. I've just got to put them on my computer. I'm on my Kindle right now.


Oh, okay...I just realized you said you "took" pics...I still need to take a few pics of my newest guy, Brady...I will have to take him out of the bowl and get some though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are a few pics of my new guy. Sorry the pics are so bad. Is he a dt or is his tail just torn? Hard for me to see. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll try to get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I can't tell from the pics either...I thought Bali might be a DT...but turns out he's a Delta with a rip...the rip has healed, now he's biting..sigh. Great looking fish DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

You're welcome DQ...how are you today?


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty good. I need to get dressed so we can go get lunch.lol. It's raining right now. We're getting the remnants of Isaac. A few years ago we got the remnants of Ike which tore part of our roof off.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Pretty good. I need to get dressed so we can go get lunch.lol. It's raining right now. We're getting the remnants of Isaac. A few years ago we got the remnants of Ike which tore part of our roof off.


Yeah, I'm slow to get moving today...it's almost 1pm here, and I'm still just sitting at the computer reading up on NPTs lol. I'm going to get my soil and other substrate today...Yiiikes on the roof...I'm guessing all you are going to get from Isaac is the rain, most needed up that way for some people!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping the rain from Isaac will help the farmers.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm hoping the rain from Isaac will help the farmers.


yeah, me too...it's going to help the drought for sure, but, I'm afraid it's too late for most of the crops lost...


----------



## fishman12

Huge thunderstorm last night.


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome back, Fishman. We've missed you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pics of my new guy. I'm thinking of naming him Journey after one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Omgosh he is awesome! Much better shots of him today..I think he looks like a DT for sure...it doesn't look like just a split! Lucky you!


----------



## fishman12

What does your mom say?


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Oh, and I think "Journey" is a perfect name for him!


----------



## dramaqueen

Fishman, she didn't say anything. Lol. She can't really because I fixed 2 toilets and paid for a new one for the 3rd bathroom. When I brought him in she was doing laundry and I couldn'It sneak him upstairs so I went ahead and told her. Lol 
I might just go ahead and name him Journey. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Another boring day. I guess we'll stay in all day. I forgot to use my Petperks card the other day so Journey cost me $10 instead of 8. Grr. It was looking kind of nasty out and I wanted to get home before it poured down so I spaced it out.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Another boring day. I guess we'll stay in all day. I forgot to use my Petperks card the other day so Journey cost me $10 instead of 8. Grr. It was looking kind of nasty out and I wanted to get home before it poured down so I spaced it out.


Hey girl...if you still have the receipt for him, go back and ask them for a partial refund..most stores will do this! It is sunny and hot here, as usual.


----------



## fishman12

Sunny hot and humid


----------



## marktrc

You seem to have the time..how.come you don't breed bettas?


----------



## dramaqueen

I have the time. I just don't have the space and I live with my elderly mother who would freak out if I did.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I was just told by my mother that I'm not very friendly. I said I always try to be friendly to people. Then she says this one neighbor told her people think I'm not friendly because I have earphones in my ears all the time. I like to listen to music for crying out loud when I'm at the pool. And this particular neighbor annoys me because she won't shut up. She talks and talks then when someone else comes along she talks to them and then I'm ignored. I can't win for losing! This person also hogs the pool and acts like it's hers. Uh, we all own it together you old hag.


----------



## ZergyMonster

It is always funny when the annoying people make out people they don't like into "unfriendly". It usually happens that way because they are the ones who never shut up about anything.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope I have better luck making friends in Texas.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Jeff has that problem too he's unfriendly and I'm uninterested apparently.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

People are always so quick to make/speak judgement on others. This is why my own daughter is not speaking to me..because of other's big mouths...I still don't even know what was said about me..it sucks. It's funny how the ones spouting the lies and judgement are usually the ones who are miserable..misery does love company. I hate meanness.


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe I sound like I have a chip on my shoulder but here's the deal as I see it. I have a disability which is my vision. I don't wear glasses because they don't help. So when I read I have to hold stuff up close to be able to read. I also have something called nystagmus which causes my eyes to move uncontrollably. This has gotten better as I've gotten older. I was born with this. People think it's weird and stare at me even to this day. And some people think that because my eyes don't work right then neither does my brain. I was rudely told by a neighbor a few years ago that no one wants to be friends with me because I don't drive. I feel like people don't want to be friends because I'm different* . If they would take the time to get to know me they would see that I'm a nice person.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I find that the people with something "wrong" with them have some of the best personalities. While the "normal" people are the ones who lack common courtesy. 

To me personally I find that having the courage to get out and do the things you despite having a disability makes you more "normal" than anyone else. 

Luckily I am not disabled but I have been through issues of depression and other mental strife but I enjoy my life that I was given and thank my parents deeply for taking care of me. I don't have much friends but that is the way I like it. (uh huh, uh huh) 

Rambling a little. But hey, everyone needs an outlet.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. This journal is a great outlet for me. People probably think I'm nuts. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

All people are nuts. The ones who say they aren't are in denial.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe I sound like I have a chip on my shoulder but here's the deal as I see it. I have a disability which is my vision. I don't wear glasses because they don't help. So when I read I have to hold stuff up close to be able to read. I also have something called nystagmus which causes my eyes to move uncontrollably. This has gotten better as I've gotten older. I was born with this. People think it's weird and stare at me even to this day. And some people think that because my eyes don't work right then neither does my brain. I was rudely told by a neighbor a few years ago that no one wants to be friends with me because I don't drive. I feel like people don't want to be friends because I'm different* . If they would take the time to get to know me they would see that I'm a nice person.


You know...the people who are so focused on "normal" have so much to learn...there is no NORMAL! I hate to sound like I am repeating myself, but these people usually have such low self-esteem that pointing out other's "flaws" is the only way they can try and feel good...which is funny, cause they never feel good anyway...Hugs my dear friend...you are awesome.:-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60

And P.S....everyone is nuts ha ha ha. I have actually been in a psych ward on several occasions..and I can tell you, some of the people I met there were kinder, and smarter than those I know outside. Heck, I'll probably have people judging me for writing that now, but I don't care...I know who God made me to be, and pleasing Him is all that matters!


----------



## dramaqueen

Amen. Preach it, girl! That's right. God made me who I am. And I have my forum friends and I feel blessed by that.


----------



## dramaqueen

On a happier note, here are a few more pics of Journey. I think he's coloring up a little more.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a great time with our cousins today. They came and picked us up and we went to this little town south of here about an hour away to have lunch. Afterwards we went into a couple shops that had some antique stuff and jewelry. All I bought was a jar of homemade apple butter for my mom.


----------



## marktrc

I like how it looks like he got a blanket in the last pic. Maybe that's my new invention. Fish blankets.


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be a pretty neat invention. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hey DQ! Sounds like you had a nice time today, I'm glad. Journey is looking so good! He is awesome. Hugs my friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I lost Molly last night. I don't know what the deal is with Petsmart 's female bettas but I think I'll wait until Reina dies before I get another female.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Thank you. I lost Molly last night. I don't know what the deal is with Petsmart 's female bettas but I think I'll wait until Reina dies before I get another female.


OH dang! I am so sorry...that stinks! More hugs to you...:-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. It seems to be the same thing that happened with Gwenny.


----------



## dramaqueen

Waiting for the storms to arrive.


----------



## marktrc

I think they came to Hawaii instead.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

marktrc said:


> I think they came to Hawaii instead.


Mark I am so jealous..always wanted to see Hawaii..some day I hope!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I got a line coming too


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd love to see Hawaii someday, too. I want to go to the Volcanoes National Observatory.
The storms are due to arrive in the next hour.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea I'm right in them currently. Right on the edge. Have a severe watch til three am now


----------



## dramaqueen

Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'd love to see Hawaii someday, too. I want to go to the Volcanoes National Observatory.
> The storms are due to arrive in the next hour.


I want to see the huge waves...you know..I love my surf! Shirley..be safe!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Will do!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

The worst of the line is on top of me now. I think ill be good here In Abt fifteen. How u doing dq


----------



## dramaqueen

It's still carrying on a bit out there but I think it's about over. It'll probably rain for the rest of the night.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Sweeet us too we all need the rain so bad. I'm gonna eat up the weather tomorrow though.


----------



## marktrc

I stay away from the volcanoes and big surf. You could get burned or drowned.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I LOVE big surf...I usually have to wait for a good Tropical storm or Hurricane to get really big waves...but I am going to take my boogie board out in them! I love the feeling/rush of riding some nasty surf! I think I got my Father's reckless side lol..


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we'll let you, as long as you're careful. lol


----------



## marktrc

I'd like to go to Georgia and eat some peaches. And then mosey on over to Texas a little later for some bbqed steaks.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to eat some good Texas bbq. Also some good green chile. Mmm


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I can't wait to eat some good Texas bbq. Also some good green chile. Mmm


Stop lol...I just woke up and you have me craving chili...I am making some chicken nuggets today..I made pasta and meatballs yesterday...Hope you have a great Sunday!


----------



## dramaqueen

We're getting ready to go out for lunch. It's a nice day today so I might walk or sit outside or something.


----------



## marktrc

Oh I got an idea. Walk around the pet store and look at bettas.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

marktrc said:


> Oh I got an idea. Walk around the pet store and look at bettas.


Yeah, just don't go to Walmart and look at them...I just got home from my Walmart and my hands are still shaking...I am so upset. sigh


----------



## marktrc

The Walmart here always stacks them one on the other so no air can get in. I end up unstacking all of them. One didn't have an air hole so I had to call the staff to cut a hole.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

marktrc said:


> The Walmart here always stacks them one on the other so no air can get in. I end up unstacking all of them. One didn't have an air hole so I had to call the staff to cut a hole.


Yup, same here...check my post in betta chat..I hate Walmart.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hey DQ...did you go for a walk? It is really warm again here...but, it's water changes day lol..so, I'm in the house with the AC on. Hugs girl!


----------



## dramaqueen

No, I didn't make it to Petsmart. Maybe tomorrow. I don't much like going on weekends because it's usually overrun with kids. Parents seem to take their kids to petstores just for something to do. I hate seeing a little 5 year old pick up a cup with a betta in it and practically shake in front of a parent's face and say look mommy! Then they knock on the glass of the bird cages and scare the birds. Grrr


----------



## dramaqueen

My mother is driving me nuts. I finally had to sit outside for awhile to get away from her.Sometimes when I take a nap and I sleep for more than an hour she flips out. I'm up late every night until 3 in the morning trying to keep the peace on this forum for crying out loud.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> My mother is driving me nuts. I finally had to sit outside for awhile to get away from her.Sometimes when I take a nap and I sleep for more than an hour she flips out. I'm up late every night until 3 in the morning trying to keep the peace on this forum for crying out loud.


We'll have to make your mom a mod. so she can see what we go through :lol::lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol she might be able to straighten some of these Kids up. She also has experience teaching special ed.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ha I needed that laugh


----------



## marktrc

If I can get me time, I nap for as long as I can.  2-4 hours sometimes.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't nap in the afternoon because I have to fix dinner by 5:00pm. If we're not having dinner because of a late lunch then I might lay down for awhile but if I sleep beyond an hour she makes snide comments.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Psssht dinner can wait, NAP TIME NOW!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd rather eat out. Lol


----------



## marktrc

What kind of food? Got a favorite restaurant? I like a good burger or sometimes sushi. Oops can I say that on a fish forum?


----------



## dramaqueen

I like Mexican and Chinese the best. Oh, and German food. lol But I like a good burger, too. I love Big Macs. lol We also like Wendy's and Sonic.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to Petsmart today. They sold my little green cheek conure buddy. . I'll miss her but I'm glad she got a home.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hi DQ! I haven't been on much today, and just wanted to say hello...hugs my friend!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hugs to you, too.  I guess I'll be headed upstairs in a few minutes. I talked to a realtor friend of ours today. We currently have 3 houses for sale in our neighborhood. She'll be selling ours for us in the spring. Her dad built these places and she's very familiar with everything here. She'll do a good job for us.


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, more pics! The first couple are of the cute kittens I saw at Petsmart today. Then there are a couple of Journey and one really bad one of me on my porch. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Ignore the dark circles and wrinkles under my eyes! Gah!! lol
The first pic is of Cheeky the green cheek conure at Petsmart. She just got sold.


----------



## marktrc

We got no sonic in Hawaii. I see the commercials though. I want to try all the drinks.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I love Sonic...I want a Sonic Dog now lol...I like sitting in my car too...makes me feel like I'm in an episode of "Happy Days" ha ha


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Ignore the dark circles and wrinkles under my eyes! Gah!! lol
> The first pic is of Cheeky the green cheek conure at Petsmart. She just got sold.


I love all your pics...I'm glad the bird got a home...and the baby kitties..aaaaw


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish I could have the orange and black striped kitten. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I wish I could have the orange and black striped kitten. She's gorgeous.


Yeah, when I went to get Leo after having his neuter done at the shelter last week, I was waiting in the lobby with all the kittens and this one kept rubbing my hand through the bars, and no matter where I moved he kept following me...sigh. I can't afford anymore animals right now..the ones I got take a lot of money. That dang DSHM is still at Pet Supplies Plus..and the HM at Petsmart is still there too...I have been doing very well at restraining myself..On a good note..the feral cat that adopted me about two months ago, finally let me pet him today! He lives on my porch, but I have a house and everything for him out there...


----------



## dramaqueen

That cat is finally starting to trust you.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> That cat is finally starting to trust you.


Yeah he is..it's really cool. He jumped when I first touched him...but when I took my hand away he came to me and rubbed my hand...makes me smile.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm petsitting this weekend starting tomorrow night. I have to give the cat medication and she's on a new food. She's 16 and has bo back teeth. I have to put dry Jams food in a bowl with a bit of water and microwave it for about 20 seconds and poor off the water. Lol the things we do for our pets!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'm petsitting this weekend starting tomorrow night. I have to give the cat medication and she's on a new food. She's 16 and has bo back teeth. I have to put dry Jams food in a bowl with a bit of water and microwave it for about 20 seconds and poor off the water. Lol the things we do for our pets!


Yup..it is a great feeling caring for the animals...I just put an ad on craigslist to help people to kennel train their dogs...I'm hoping to start a small business for myself. I love doing it, and need the money.


----------



## dramaqueen

Dijon's nest. Ignore the dirty tank. It gets cleaned tomorrow. lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

He looks like my little guy Charger:


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful, Charles. Where did you get him?


----------



## ZergyMonster

I got him at petsmart around May; he was labeled as a dragonscale but he is just a run of the mill plakat. But I like him better without the dragonscaling. His tail looks a lot more yellow than in the picture.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Looks like a copper. Beatiful


----------



## dramaqueen

They call all plakats dragonscales whether they are or not.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Nero was listed dragonscale too. They seem to think mettallics are dragons


----------



## dramaqueen

I explained what a dragon was to a Petsmart employee the other day.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

You probably got a look of utter confusion


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. Actually she seemed to know a little bit. I don't think she knew that not all their plakats were dragonscales.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got a nice little bag of shampoo and conditioner samples today from the salon where my mom gets her hair done, for my birthday. We went out for lunch and I had fish tacos and a huuggeee piece of a peanut butter chocolate ice cream pie called sharkfin pie. Lol I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I like how you have tacks instead of tacos :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Hey I got a pacman frog today. It amazes me how I keep findin' places for critters


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I got a nice little bag of shampoo and conditioner samples today from the salon where my mom gets her hair done, for my birthday. We went out for lunch and I had fish tacks and a huuggeee piece of a peanut butter chocolate ice cream pie called sharkfin pie. Lol I'll post a pic of it later.


There ya go eatin' tacks again lol! Hugs girl..I hope your birthday has been great so far!


----------



## dramaqueen

Darn auto correct! Lol. I have to remember every time I write tacos to check to make sure I don't write tacks instead. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

You should check out the site damnyouautocorrect.com. It's really funny. I cryed laughing at some of them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I'll have to do that. lol 
My thumb/wrist is starting to bother me again. So much for the cortisone shot. Maybe I should have used the brace longer. I guess I'll go back to the doctor in November and see about surgery.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, carp, I just lost Panda. What is it with Petsmart bettas right now? This is the 3rd one in like the last 3 months.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Well, carp, I just lost Panda. What is it with Petsmart bettas right now? This is the 3rd one in like the last 3 months.


Omgosh no! I am so sorry Teresa...that stinks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. Shirley said she's having a problem keeping Petsmart bettas alive too. This is the 3rd one in the last 3or 4 months now. I lost Gwenny, Molly and now Panda.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Thanks. Shirley said she's having a problem keeping Petsmart bettas alive too. This is the 3rd one in the last 3or 4 months now. I lost Gwenny, Molly and now Panda.


Wow..that is a lot of losses. I haven't gotten any of mine from there, though I've seen a couple that I had wanted. I got five of mine from Walmart and two from Pet supplies plus...I've been lucky I guess. I'm still trying to name my new one.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I lost surfer and pheonix is about gone right now. I lost Charlie after about a month and a half. I have worse luck with petsmart dragons than anyone. I'm amazed Nero and Pyro are still alive and doing so well. They look great. Ted's okay so far but only time will tell. I have lost four or five pretty fast from petsmart. My oldest ones are funny though. Shirley, patty, and red all from walmart and are two years or more. My oldest petsmart bettas are wanda and Maude at about 2. The rest hardly make it a month or two, surfer died in a week. Two others died fast too I just got from petsmart all in about a week. I didn't get a chance to name them.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Shirleythebetta said:


> I lost surfer and pheonix is about gone right now. I lost Charlie after about a month and a half. I have worse luck with petsmart dragons than anyone. I'm amazed Nero and Pyro are still alive and doing so well. They look great. Ted's okay so far but only time will tell. I have lost four or five pretty fast from petsmart. My oldest ones are funny though. Shirley, patty, and red all from walmart and are two years or more. My oldest petsmart bettas are wanda and Maude at about 2. The rest hardly make it a month or two, surfer died in a week. Two others died fast too I just got from petsmart all in about a week. I didn't get a chance to name them.


wow, Shirley..that is awful..I'm so sorry!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Its okay. I'm happy they passed loved than dead and moldy with no owner. I have officially boycotted pet smart in my area.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll be shopping at Petco in Texas. I can't wait to raise one or two of the babies.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I'll be shopping at Petco in Texas. I can't wait to raise one or two of the babies.


Yeah, I wish we had a Petco here.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hungry for a turtle Sundae right now. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought today was my last day petsitting but it turns out that I'm wrong. Tomorrow is my last day and my last day to get up early. Lol


----------



## toad

dramaqueen said:


> I'm hungry for a turtle Sundae right now. Lol




That sounds yummy! Can you bring me one, too? :greenyay:


----------



## dramaqueen

I haven't gotten one yet. Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

toad said:


> That sounds yummy! Can you bring me one, too? :greenyay:


Hey toad, send me a box of "Devil Dogs" huh? They don't have them down here, and I miss them!


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I haven't gotten one yet. Lol


Okay, what is a turtle sundae??


----------



## dramaqueen

A sundae with vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup., caramel and pecans. Mmmm


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> A sundae with vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup., caramel and pecans. Mmmm


MMMMM...my favorite is close to that...vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup, whipped cream and crushed walnuts...oh yeah...


----------



## dramaqueen

That sounds good, too. I love nuts.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to get up early again to take care of my neighbor's cat. I hope she pays me tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pictures of kittens at Pwtsmart. The last one was the sharkfin pie I had for my birthday.


----------



## toad

OMG O.O the kittens are cute, but that pie looks amazing!!!


----------



## marktrc

Happy birthday!


----------



## toad

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Hey toad, send me a box of "Devil Dogs" huh? They don't have them down here, and I miss them!



LOL! OMG they don't have Devil Dogs? I thought those were universal :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen

marktrc said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I used to have a male cat that looked like those kittens. He was ferel and never got over that all the way. I had to rehome him because he tryed to eat my house. :0

I had a female that looked like that too. I rehomed her because I was supposed to move to Germany with my first husband. I caught the ******* cheating on me two weeks later so I gave up my cat I had for several years for nothing. She went to a good home though and my brother checks up on her for me


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it's another boring weekend. Maybe I'll walk to Petsmart tomorrow. They're supposed to get a new green cheek conure next week, I think.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Well, it's another boring weekend. Maybe I'll walk to Petsmart tomorrow. They're supposed to get a new green cheek conure next week, I think.


I have worked my butt off this weekend..and only got 5 hours sleep last night..but, the tanks are all moved. I went to Petsmart tonight too...big mistake...gorgeous new OHM there...I must resist! I have 8!..ha ha ha, "Eight is enough" lol..hugs my friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got to get off of here and get dressed. We're going out for lunch as soon as we get ready. I might walk to Petsmart later. That's my entertainment. Lol. I've met some nice people there.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I've got to get off of here and get dressed. We're going out for lunch as soon as we get ready. I might walk to Petsmart later. That's my entertainment. Lol. I've met some nice people there.


Enjoy your day! My hubby wonders why I spend so much time at Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus...I talk to all the people there too.


----------



## marktrc

i am heading over to petco now. i hope i dont do anything foolish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I feel the same way when I go to Petsmart. I still have $15 of my gift card left.


----------



## katydidmischief

I love that blue! So vibrant. 

EDIT: eek, I was a couple pages behind. :-/


----------



## marktrc

Made it out of petco without buying anything


----------



## dramaqueen

marktrc said:


> Made it out of petco without buying anything


Aww, darn! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't stand people who whine when they don't get what they want then deny that they wanted it in the first place when they can't have their way.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm lucky I am very blunt, most people hate me for being so harsh but hey at least what I say is clear.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I can't stand people who whine when they don't get what they want then deny that they wanted it in the first place when they can't have their way.


There are so many people I know who just need to grow up ya know?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm just so tired of people and the way they act.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Bandit is acting weird this morning..omgosh...I don't know what Bali died from...if Bandit does too I'm gonna lose it...


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG I hope he'll be ok! I don't know what advice to give you except keeping his water clean and warm, which I'm sure you're doing already. Maybe ask OFL?


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> OMG I hope he'll be ok! I don't know what advice to give you except keeping his water clean and warm, which I'm sure you're doing already. Maybe ask OFL?


 Thanks hon...I hope he will too. I talked to OFL, did a 50% water change. He is not eating, but he's not clamped like Bali was, and is swimming a bit more than Bali was..so, I'm hoping he will recover. We are thinking it may have been an ammonia spike from removing so much water when I had to move the tank. I also put a new filter cartridge in, and the old one smelled moldy, so I'm hoping that I have this under control now. sigh..it's been really stressful, I can't even eat. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully Bandit will be ok.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Hopefully Bandit will be ok.


Thanks hon...I went to Petsmart to have his water tested for ammonia, and found the API ammonia test kit on sale for $8...I bought it! I tested all 5 tanks and no ammonia in any of them, not even the newly planted one! I'm so happy. Bali is still not himself, but not worse, so that is a good sign. Whatever Bali had made him go really quickly...so I'm thinking Bali might be spared. I love you Teresa..you are a good friend..thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I'm glad we're friends.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Thank you. I'm glad we're friends.


:-D me too!


----------



## dramaqueen

New red ct coming from Oklahoma probably some time next week. Yay!!


----------



## marktrc

You ordered a CT? Must be a special one. From AB or a store or a breeder?


----------



## dramaqueen

No, it was offered to me by an IBC breeder, The fish is basically a cull and she asked me if I'd like to have him and I said yes. I think he'll be coming friday or saturday.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> No, it was offered to me by an IBC breeder, The fish is basically a cull and she asked me if I'd like to have him and I said yes. I think he'll be coming friday or saturday.


Super cool! I was going to bed, but decided to work on my 10g. I removed one of the dividers and moved the other over about an inch..now, with a few extra plants I should be able to keep the 5 neon tetras hubby bought for me with one of my bettas on that side..and put the other new one on the right side. I just hope they all live. Did you see my new bettas yet?


----------



## dramaqueen

When did you get them?
I need to clean out a kritter keeper for my new guy.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> When did you get them?
> I need to clean out a kritter keeper for my new guy.


I got the two new bettas and the neons, and some ghost shrimp today...I was so sad I guess hubby felt bad for me...The neons are cool..I just hope they don't nip my new betta's fins...we'll see how it goes lol. There are pics of my new bettas in betta pics...


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll check that out now.  My new guy won't be shipped until Monday. The breeder just told me. This gives me more time to get his kritter keeper set up. She said something about sending one of his brothers with him so I better get two containers ready. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I may be getting two bettas instead of one. The breeder mentioned sending a brother with Joe. lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> I may be getting two bettas instead of one. The breeder mentioned sending a brother with Joe. lol


Wow, that would be awesome to get two!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes and from an IBC breeder, too. She's showing some of Joe's siblings.


----------



## dramaqueen

I am learning so much from the breeders on LSB! I've learned that it's ok to breed petstore bettas. You can also show the offspring of petstore bettas as long as they meet the qualifications or standards. I'm glad I joined LSB. They are a great group of people!


----------



## ZergyMonster

If you don't mind me asking, what does LSB stand for?


----------



## dramaqueen

Lonestar Bettas.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Not much information on them but they look alright. (No Facebook so no access)


----------



## Creat

I commited the sin of breeding petstore bettas >.>... lol heck if they fit a standard why not  Glad your doing good


----------



## dramaqueen

Some people on here insisted that you shouldn't breed petstore bettas but you can breed them. You may not be able to show depending on if the offspring meet the standards but they don't frown onnit as we've been led to believe. You still have to breed responsibly, breed healthy bettas etc.


----------



## Creat

I agree 110% if you breed healthy, good quality fish that also meet the standard I dont see why not. I remember when double tails hit the petstore they were super high quality because they were so few and in between no one had bred bad ones yet. I keep hearing frowned on because you dont know the genetic background but my thinking is you cant guarantee imported betta either! I am glad you found good people to share love with betta with. I honestly didnt know they thought that but I like em a little more now


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm thinking of joining the IBC so I can have an idea of their rules and standards for show fish. I'm not able to breed because of my living circumstances but I'm getting more interested in the IBC because of the people on Lonestar.


----------



## marktrc

Ask for a female too so you can breed.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd like to breed somedsy but I just can't right now. I live with my elderly mother. It's her house, everything has to be her way, she doesn't like animals, we don't have the room, she doesn't like clutter, she's a clean freak and a control freak. Need I say more? lol


----------



## marktrc

My dad was like that. Luckily my stubborness was stronger then his neatness Kung Fu. I did mostly what I wanted but compromised and tried to be Extra neat a out it. Now that I look back on it I feel a little guilty. But just a little.


----------



## marktrc

LSB sounds like nice people.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah they are. I know that if I ever do breed they'll be right there to help.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting everything ready for the arrival of my new guys. Joe and his brother should be here Tuesday unless I hear otherwise from the breeder. I'm excited! I saw pics of the parents and they're pretty.


----------



## dramaqueen

I caught someone sleeping on his almond leaf. lol The pics are rather dark but you can clearly see him laying on it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Aw... How cute. (; I need some of those leaves.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's still laying there. lol


----------



## Creat

Aw super cute


----------



## dramaqueen

I have never seen any of my fish do that before. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I just joined the IBC. I should get my membership card later this week.Yay!


----------



## Creat

Yay I hope they send you the stickers too lol XD I put them on my truck lol


----------



## dramaqueen

What do they send you? I did the electronic membership. I know they send you your card in the mail.


----------



## Creat

I got my membership card a regular sticker and a bumper sticker plus the letter


----------



## dramaqueen

They'll probably process it tomorrow and I'll get the stuff maybe by the end of the week. Everyone is asking me if I'm breeding. No, I can't do that now. If I had my own home and circumstances were different then I might.


----------



## Creat

You dont have to breed to join lol and I hope everything gets to you soon !


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm pretty excited. I wish they had t shirts or something. lol


----------



## marktrc

Don't you get a free pair when you join? You need to get more tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's only if you join the betta pals program. If I get anymore fish my mother is going to flip her lid.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, my mom is still in the hospital and should be coming home tomorrow. She's got the stomach flu and was dehydrated. I';ve got my new guys coming tomorrow hopefully . One will be in a 1.5 gallon and the other one will be in a 2 gallon. I'm so tired I think I'm going to try and take a nap.


----------



## dramaqueen

Fishies are on their way. I've got the tracking number. I looked it up but nothing comes up so far. My mom won't be home from the hospital until tomorrow. I should have all day to get Joe and his brother settled. I'm going to get their tanks all ready tonight so all I have to do is acclimate them. The breeder said Joe had a nice bubblenest going this morning. I hope he'll be happy with me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Joe's new home and Boo's Halloween decoration.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I'm sorry to hear you mom is in the hospital..sorry, I haven't been very attentive lately..I'm so tired. I'm glad you getting your new guys...I'm sure you are so excited! I pray everything is well with you, your mom, and your fish! love you


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Kim. *hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen

Still waiting on the fish. It's making me nervous.
My mom is supposed to come home later this afternoon.


----------



## registereduser

Glad your Mom is better, I live with my Mom too.

So if you join IBC you get free fish?:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I think only if you join the betta pals program. The two I'm getting are from a breeder who needs to clear out space for new juvies.


----------



## Creat

I am thinking of joining the new pals program not sure a) how to go about it and b) if i want to


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't see anything about the betta pals program when I registered.


----------



## Creat

I saw something about emailing someone ... if that helps at all lol some where....


----------



## dramaqueen

Coppermoon or Basement Bettas would know. I'm not breeding anyway.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Did your fish arrive today? How's your mom doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is doing better and she's home now. She's downstairs wastching Jay Leno right now. lol I thought the fish would arrive today but didn't. I'll get them tomorrow. I've got to go to the store so hopefully they'll get here before I leave so my mom doesn't have to sign for them. Thanks for your prayers and support. *hugs*


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> My mom is doing better and she's home now. She's downstairs wastching Jay Leno right now. lol I thought the fish would arrive today but didn't. I'll get them tomorrow. I've got to go to the store so hopefully they'll get here before I leave so my mom doesn't have to sign for them. Thanks for your prayers and support. *hugs*


I'm so glad your mom is home and improving! You must be so excited about waiting for the fish lol...I worked my first shift today..it was fun! Hugs to you too my sweet friend!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting nervous because the fish aren't here yet. And I'm going to the store in a few minutes. *sigh*


----------



## marktrc

Good to hear mom is doing better. 

If you keep taking in single males... It would use as much room as breeding. . 

Waiting to see pics of your new guys.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll get pics as soon as I get the fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

The breeder just reassured me about the fish. They're packed correctly so they should be ok. I've been worried about my mom, the fish and I guess I'm having allergy problems because I'm sneezing, I've got a slight headache and my throat is burning.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> The breeder just reassured me about the fish. They're packed correctly so they should be ok. I've been worried about my mom, the fish and I guess I'm having allergy problems because I'm sneezing, I've got a slight headache and my throat is burning.


I'm sorry you have so much to be stressin' about right now..all will be fine. Ahhh...guess what I just brought home??? lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Another betta? Lol


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> Another betta? Lol


You are such a good guesser!! LOL..yes I did...you know how it is when you go, "just to look" lol. He was there with all the females and about 4 VTs that have all been there for over two weeks now...He just gave me "the look"...I know hubby wanted to say no, but I gave hubby "the look" ha haha..Let me know when you get your new fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

I should get them tomorrow. The breeder assured me that they were packed very well and should be fine. I'm just so anxious to meet my boys. Lol


----------



## marktrc

It's tmr. Let me see them!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll try and get pics when I release them into their new homes.


----------



## marktrc

1. 2. 3. release!


----------



## dramaqueen

In a few minutes. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

pic time! These aren't the best pics and the boys have only been in their tanks for an hour or so but here are Joe Dirt and his brother. I can't tell them apart. lol


----------



## marktrc

Oh nice. Purple and red. If one is Joe dirt. Do you just all the other one Joe diets brother permanently?


----------



## Creat

Super cute


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I love my new guys!


----------



## dramaqueen

So someone gave me the idea of calling the second one Joe Cool. lol So they are now JD and JC. JC just flared at my finger. lol


----------



## marktrc

Depending on what finger you were showing me I might get mad too. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol It was my index finger.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my IBC membership card today. I got a bumper sticker and a decal, too.


----------



## registereduser

The new guys look young, do you think their fins will get longer?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Glad the new kids are so sassy. Hope they give you better luck than pet smart. I'm not buying any fish from them again. Heck they were over feeding beans.


----------



## dramaqueen

The boys are 5 months old so they may have somemore growing to do. They're pretty small right now. Yeah, it may be a while before I buy another one from Petsmart. I found 2 dead ones when I was there today.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I hate that. They told me to feed beans seven crickets a day when he was barely bigger than a quarter. I know they are supposed to be fat but wow


----------



## dramaqueen

I am so proud of my baby boy JC. He blew me a little bubblenest. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's gotten pretty cold here. My mom hasn't gotten much better. I'm going to have her call the doctor tomorrow. Whatever this is it's been going on for a whole week now.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> It's gotten pretty cold here. My mom hasn't gotten much better. I'm going to have her call the doctor tomorrow. Whatever this is it's been going on for a whole week now.


Ugh! Let us know what the doctor says.

Congrats. on your new fishy guys. I love the names


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Roberta.


----------



## fishman12

Hope your mom gets better DQ


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, fishman. lLong time no see!


----------



## fishman12

Yeah.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom seems to be a little better this evening. I hope she'll be better in a couple of days so I can go to my friend's in Indiana next week. I 'm planning on spending 2 nights up there. My cousin and a friend can keep an eye on her while I'm gone and I won't go if she's real bad.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Hey there DQ...sorry your mom has not been improving quicker...I have not been able to be on here much...miss chatting with you! I am trying to make sure all of my fish stay warm enough right now. I only have a couple heaters, and it's not that cold here, but I worry. Hopefully after a couple paychecks we can afford another heater or two. How are all the fish doing?


----------



## dramaqueen

They're doing fine. Both new boys built bubblenests for me.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

dramaqueen said:


> They're doing fine. Both new boys built bubblenests for me.


Very cool! My newest guy is Kyoshi..he is a SD dumbo...possibly a HM, but I haven't bothered him much to see. He is the same colors as my OHM Bayou..red, white and blue mixed. I wish I had batteries for my camera! I have so many new ones and NO pics lol. Bejiro has been making mad bubble nests too...must be that time of year!


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is still sick and we left 3 messages at the doctor's office. What a bunch of Morons! I'd fire those girls in the office.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is better today. She got up around noon and has been up ever since. My cousin is here now and brought some cottage cheese, yogurt and deviled eggs.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Glad she's better. I can't stand cottage cheese though!


----------



## dramaqueen

My cousin tends to keep stuff around longer than she should so we don't know if it's good or not.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ew lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is back to not feeling good again. She had cheese and crackers last night and I don't think it was a good idea.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> My cousin tends to keep stuff around longer than she should so we don't know if it's good or not.


:vomit:  :vomit:


----------



## dramaqueen

Everything is still the same. She's trying the nausea medicine now. Blech.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hope she get"s better!

I love cottage cheese, but i am picky lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

Dean's cottage cheese tastes slimy. Blech!!


----------



## dramaqueen

We had salmon, broccoli and rice tonight. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## dramaqueen

Trying to get an appointment for my mom with a gastroenterologist. The nurse is supposed to call back. We have got to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## dramaqueen

Finally got an appointment for my mom on Monday. We're going to have to just hang in there until then.


----------



## dramaqueen

The darn phone has been ringing off the hook for the past several hours. Gah, these stupid telemarketere! A lot of it is probably political due to the debates last night. Go away and leave me alone! I'm usually asleep at 9 in the morning. lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

I hear you. That is why we got rid of or home phone. No one ever called our home phone but telemarketers and the people who wanted to call us just called our cellphones.


----------



## dramaqueen

I would do that when we move but my mom wants to keep the landlines.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I like to harass telemarketers. It's like my Olympic sport. I had this one that made my mother cry. I got on the phone and asked him horrible questions. I asked him...

How old are you? you sound like your 10
are you married? because I bet your not
do you have a high school diploma? I bet you dropped out of college
how do you feel about yourself since your job title is professional harassment? 
You probably make 7 dollars an hour...

I had fun with it, when I got to the last question I asked. How much DO you make? and he yelled, "NOT ENOUGH TO DEAL WITH PEOPLE LIKE YOU!" and hung up. We got a good laugh. LOL 

I don't get mad I get even. I learned that from my Grandmother who used to ask them... "Did I tell you to call me and interupt my dinner? Okay well how bout' you get a life and never call me again" She was a riot always saying the same thing or something similar when they called. Next time they call just ignore them and ask them personal questions. It's funny when they stutter.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I'll have to remember those questions.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

You will get a good laugh. Especially if it's a guy that sounds unsure about what he is saying.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Ugh, I also hate those calls. After a long day of doing a whole bunch of school and homework, and you finally sit down for some peace and quiet... And the phone rings! You get up and Caller ID tells ya it is a 1-800 number. *Flushes phone down toilet in dreams*


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea when I got my new phone I kept getting calls from creditors. Several a day for a man named Wes Springer... Man that man racked up some debt. No wonder he changed his number. I live in Ohio and I was getting calls from California, Washington, Virginia, Georgia....


----------



## dramaqueen

It doesn't show up on caller id. It just says incoming call or caller unknown.


----------



## dramaqueen

I walked to Petsmart this afternoon and got Joe Dirt a mossball. It came out of a tank this time so I'm quarrantining it. I put it in chlorinated water so hopefully I won't get any snails. Yuck!


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is having a pretty decent day today. She has actually eaten 3 meals today.


----------



## dramaqueen

I may be taking in two culls from a breeder in a few weeks.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

I'm thinking about getting a Moss Ball. Do the ones in the cups have snails? I hate snails. I have an infestation in my community :/


----------



## dramaqueen

I got one in a cup and had no problem with snails. I have my current one sitting in tap water and I'm going to quarrantine it for awhile because I don't want snails, either.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Ok thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

You're welcome.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

So two more babies to sneak past mom eh?


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> My mom is having a pretty decent day today. She has actually eaten 3 meals today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I don't think I'll be able to sneak them past her. Lol She's always thanking me for everything I do so this is one way she can thank me. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Oh yea Black Mail  That's how I get all the critters I want. I now have thirty-ish bettas, mollies, some weird fish, a pleco, barbs, three doggys and a pacman frog. Soon to be an axolotl and a long tailed lizard. My mother in law says she will never have to pay for a zoo trip again. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I'm not sure about the culls yet. They have deformed spines and we need to see what happens. If they can't live comfortable,quality lives then they'll have to be humanely euthanized.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

hope it goes well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## Creat

Hopefully they just end up having awkward fins or something


----------



## dramaqueen

I think she's going to euthanize them. She said she'd give me a healthy one.


----------



## Creat

Well thats good. Not they they have to be but that she is kind enough not to let them suffer and to let you get a healthy one.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes. It was confirmed that the deformity wouldn't allow them to have a good quality of life when they got bigger.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom has her appointment with the gastroenterologist tomorrow. Hopefully we'll have some answers to her stomach issues.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just got back from the doctor's. He is so nice and spent lots of time with us. Monday my mom goes for her first coloniscopy ever. Lol We know what she's going to be doing all night Sunday.lol She's also having two other tests but I'm not sure when.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is in bed not feeling well. I'm getting ready to go visit a friend in assisted living with another neighbor.


----------



## dramaqueen

Back in the ER. Is this crap ever going to end? I'm afraid that when we do get to Texas, she'll be in assisted living and I'll be with my brother.


----------



## Creat

Oh no I am so sorry


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I'm just feeling so discouraged right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just got a brief call from my mom and she said she has colitis. She couldn't talk so I should hear more tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to the hospital to see my mom this afternoon. I have no idea when she'll get to come home.


----------



## registereduser

:-( be sure to take care of yourself


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I need a good night's sleep. She sounded good tonight and is feeling a heck of a lot better than last night.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Get some rest dear. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I haven't heard anything yet this morning. My phone and internet were out for a short time and she might have tried to call then,.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, my mom is supposed to come home tomorrow but it depends on what the doctor says.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sitting here waiting for my mom to call and let me know if she's coming home or not.


----------



## dramaqueen

She's probably not coming home until tuesday. I think they're going to run more tests on her. Hopefully they'll find out what the problem is.


----------



## registereduser

I was in the hospital once and I hope I never have to go again, it was horrible. Noisy and boring and bad food.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol My mom can't have anything but broth and jello and she hates it. Tomorrow she has to drink stuff for her clonoscopy. Blech!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

my family has bowel problems so colonoscopy's happen all the time with them. They say that barium is nasty.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom called it sea water. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

So last night a neighbor said she'd take me to see my mom. This morning she acts like she doesn't want to go. Then she says she'll drop me off and sit in the car. I'm afraid of getting lost in the building so she says she'll go in with me but she wasn't going in my mom's room which is fine. But why offer if you really don't want to do it? Grrrr


----------



## Shirleythebetta

She may be afraid of hospitols. I don't like them either. It makes my dad mad because I won't go and see relatives at the hospitol. It freaks me out to bad. She shouldn't have offered though if she didn't want to do it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm at the point where it's starting to freak me out too. I have dreams of being at hospitals. She was fine though, when she picked me up.I had a lovely scare today. I thought I lost my billfold and called 2 different people to see if I left it in their cars. So I walked to Petsmart then came home and took a nap to get my mind off of it. I was worried because my social security card and insurance card were in there. Well, the phone rang and after talking awhile the phone went out so I went downstairs and started looking in my purse for the umpteenth time and I pulled out this little wallet that I keep in my purse. There were all my important cards and stuff. lol I guess I forgot that I put everything in there that was in the big one. I still don't know what I did with it but I have all my cards and important stuff so I don't care. Whew!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That stinks. I have had to replace my social security card a lot. I bet I am almost to my free limit. That much. I just got a new one when I married Jeff this year and I already lost it. I am still looking for two sets of keys I lost. Both sets to cars we don't even own anymore.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hate losing stuff.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Do you ever feel like your brain just gets overloaded and shuts down? This is what I blame on my ability to lose something. I started these anxiety meds and I actually repeated myself within 30 seconds because I forgot I already told my mom something. She was real quiet and raised an eyebrow at me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ueah, I do feel that way. lol I left my keys in the door all night the other night. My mother would flip.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Ahh! Lol. You sound like my mom.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol I don't know if it's stress or Alzheimer's setting in.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Could be what I call early onset Alzheimers. I am 25 and I have it too.  Mom likes to fall asleep with the back door open while her lab is outside. She isn't much protection and they have been robbed once. Someone stole their christmas decorations :/


----------



## dramaqueen

I just talked to my mom and she drank all the stuff for her colonoscopy and was feeling kind of nauseous. She sounded good tonight. I didn't hear from her until late and I thought she didn't call because she didn't feel good. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Still waiting on the results of the colonoscopy.


----------



## dramaqueen

They didn't do the colonoscopy because my mom has an irregular heartbeat. Great, now it's heart problems.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> They didn't do the colonoscopy because my mom has an irregular heartbeat. Great, now it's heart problems.


I'm sorry, I will send up prayer for her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. The good news is that she's eating solid food now and loves what they're giving her. Pork chops and fresh green beans, chicken breasts and mashed potatoes and angle food cake for desdert. lol She has a heart cath tomorrow and we;ll go from there. They're putting her on new meds, too.


----------



## registereduser

So she had to do the prep for nothing? :frustrated:


What is the heart cath for? Will it be permanent?


----------



## dramaqueen

A heart catheterization is a test where they run a tube or scope up through your groin to your heart so they can see what's going on in there. Yeah, the colonoscopy prep was for nothing but at least it got her system cleaned out good. lol


----------



## registereduser

wow, i hope it doesn't hurt. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

They used to go through the groin but I just read where they go through an artery in your neck.


----------



## ravenwinds

I had loose stool for a month before I fired old doctor and got new doctor whom I love! She is awesome. She sent me to a gastroenterologist and I got colonoscopy (the new barium smoothies...yes that is what they're called!...don't taste completely disgusting; still coats your mouth yuck!)....anyway turns out I just have ANOTHER symptom of my fybromyalgia....irritable bowel on top of pain in my arms, legs, back AND the headache that lasted 24/7 for 3yrs before they figured out it wasn't a migraine! Took 3 different neurologists all saying same thing: "take this at onset of headache and it will go away." They all gave me a different version of same family of migraine meds...everytime I took one, different muscle groups would freeze up...the last one made me feel like I was having a heart attack. And I am 36! I was going to ER from work, again, just about to call supervisor, when a friend gave me a Lyrica...6 hrs no headache in 3yrs. When I confessed to my doctor that I took that pill, she jumped up, threw her arms in the air and did a victory dance saying "i knew it was muscular!"
Doctors don't know everything, only the great ones will admit that, and sometimes a doctor will "know" something but won't get proof of it, so their hands are tied by laws...

And, sometimes a diagnosis is worse than no diagnosis because many healthcare workers don't believe it exists except in the minds of a few hundred thousand (and counting) women, well mostly women! Even my Pain Care Specialists don't want to believe it!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

ravenwinds said:


> I had loose stool for a month before I fired old doctor and got new doctor whom I love! She is awesome. She sent me to a gastroenterologist and I got colonoscopy (the new barium smoothies...yes that is what they're called!...don't taste completely disgusting; still coats your mouth yuck!)....anyway turns out I just have ANOTHER symptom of my fybromyalgia....irritable bowel on top of pain in my arms, legs, back AND the headache that lasted 24/7 for 3yrs before they figured out it wasn't a migraine! Took 3 different neurologists all saying same thing: "take this at onset of headache and it will go away." They all gave me a different version of same family of migraine meds...everytime I took one, different muscle groups would freeze up...the last one made me feel like I was having a heart attack. And I am 36! I was going to ER from work, again, just about to call supervisor, when a friend gave me a Lyrica...6 hrs no headache in 3yrs. When I confessed to my doctor that I took that pill, she jumped up, threw her arms in the air and did a victory dance saying "i knew it was muscular!"
> Doctors don't know everything, only the great ones will admit that, and sometimes a doctor will "know" something but won't get proof of it, so their hands are tied by laws...
> 
> And, sometimes a diagnosis is worse than no diagnosis because many healthcare workers don't believe it exists except in the minds of a few hundred thousand (and counting) women, well mostly women! Even my Pain Care Specialists don't want to believe it!


The thing is they don't know everything about medical. I had one doctor tell me that that's the reason why they say Doctor's practice medicine since they can't always know. He was the only one I knew who completly admitted that. I think this is why they do things like exploratory surgeries. Because they don't know. All they can do is try one thing and if it doesn't work try another.

I had one tell me I had hip and thigh pain because I am fat 
-_- I know I am fat I own a mirror dude. I went to a physical therapist for an ankle injury and I had three evaluate me and say I had hip displasia and a leg length discrepency. It took a non doc to figure that one out. It's all just a game of guessing.


----------



## ravenwinds

Exactly what I was getting at Shirley! Most doctors don't know what's going on and sometimes they can't see the forest for the trees. I am an LPN...licensed practical nurse..and I knew it wasn't migraine, but my first doctor figured I was just stressed between work and a new baby. She had me on 4mg of Klonopin...cousin of valium and xanax...and it was doing nothing for me. That's when I went doctor searching...my chiropracter that shared suite with the first doc whispered in exam room that I should check out Dr. Robin Miller...so I did.


----------



## dramaqueen

Some doctors don't believe that fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome are real.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to visit my mom and take her some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## RedRaz

I am wishing for the best and praying for you both. I also spend a lot of time in the hospital and at first it really bothered me now I have a system. I bring snacks and do a lot of walking around when my mom goes for tests. Internet helps as well.  Hopefully your mom gets some answers soon. *hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. She had a good day today. We had lunch together and I was there for about 5 hours. She did a little therapy while I was there, too. I need to bring my Kindle next time. I had a cousin that asked if I wanted to stay at her house and I said no because I wouldn't have Internet access. Lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

That is my big need for any place that I can move too, High speed internet is a must for my type of personality.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to see my mom again today. She's doing pretty good today. She's not too fond of the food but at least it's nutritious. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Hopital food tasks bad, real bad. I love food to much. I'm afraid I would have people sneaking me in the good stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I'd want someone sneaking me a Big Mac.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

oh yea, or a nice big chicken club sandwich.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom isn't feeling too good today. She's got a headache and didn't sleep very well last night.


----------



## dramaqueen

So we probably won't be going to my brother's for Christmas. He probably won't get home from Greenland until the day before Christmas and it wouldn't give them enough time to get ready for company. So, instead, he and my sister in law are planning on coming here in January. We'll just have Christmas then.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Nobody says it has to be the same day. We do our family stuff usually the following weekend so everybody is ready for it.


----------



## dramaqueen

The good news is that my sister in law wants to come. She and my mom haven't gotten along in the past.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> The good news is that my sister in law wants to come. She and my mom haven't gotten along in the past.


I hope all goes well and doesn't stress out your Mom.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I think they'll be ok. My mom is looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm waiting for the president to speak then I'm going to bed. I'm going to see my mom tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a cousin who I wish would just leave us alone. She calls the house and I don't answer the phone because I'm not home. So she calls my cellphone and I answer because I didn't know it was her. She asks me for my mom's number at the nursing home and I don't have it with me because I'm at Petsmart. She proceeds to tell me that she'll do anything for me, take me to the store or whatever. So I said I would to go to the store in a few days. She says well I'll see what I can do... and hangs up! What a mean old witch!


----------



## dramaqueen

Got to run some errands this morning then do laundry this afternoon so I can take my mom some clean clothes tomorrow. I'm having lunch with her tomorrow.Oh and I'm getting another fish next week from a breeder. His name is Nemo and he's a red butterfly.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got some things taken care of today. I walked to Petsmart to get a few things for my new guy.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yay! Nemo, so cute. My new boy is getting stronger now. I figured he was just weak. A tiny pinch of salt and about five inches of water was all he needed.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad he's doing better. I decided to name my new guy Sage because he's got some green in him.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I would like to find an all green female somewhere. I have only seen them in pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen

I haven't seen any at Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, a change in plans. I'm going to have dinner with my mom instead of lunch. The neighbor I ride with isn't going over there to see his wife until dinner. I hope they have something good. lol


----------



## Kevron56

Hi DQ, I just happened to come upon ur thread and it caught my eye because I'm in the medical field and i noticed some medical terminology. I didn't read why ur moms in the hospital but I will include both of u in my prayers =)


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Kevron. She had colitis and they were going to do a colonoscopy but an ekg was abnormal so they did a heart cath, a stress test and echogram. She has diabetes, sleep apnea and high blood pressure and is now under the care of a cardiologist. Heart disease runs in our family. My aunt died at age 45 after having open heart surgery and my uncle died of a stroke. My grandmother was 59 whsn she died of a heart attack. My mom is in a rehab facility now to have some physical therapy.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got some laundry and a little housework done today. I'm taking my mom some clean clothes in the morning.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I got some laundry and a little housework done today. I'm taking my mom some clean clothes in the morning.


I hope the rehab is a little more "homey" feeling than the hospital. Will she eventually get the colonoscopy?


----------



## dramaqueen

She may have it at some point, I don't know. We're wanting to know what caused her problems in the first place and if there is any type of foods she needs to avoid.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our maintenance fee check for last month still has not been deposited and now itstime to pay the next month's fee. I asked our treasurer about it and he says he's been tied up. With what? He's had all month to deposit the checks. What is he waiting for, Christmas? Sure, he had to make up the financial report for the annual homeowners 'meeting but does that take an entire month? What an idiot.


----------



## registereduser

:redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad::redmad:

He can't do that to people! He should be removed.


----------



## dramaqueen

The rest of the board doesn't care! Everyone is afraid of this guy. My mother was scared to death of him when they were on the board together. People think he's the only one in the neighborhood who can do the books.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm finally in Indiana at my friend's. My mom comes home on Thursday.


----------



## registereduser

it's a good thing you are moving soon. Yay Mom!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. She's ready to come home.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just love people who try to get me in trouble and fail. lol


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I just love people who try to get me in trouble and fail. lol


Why would anyone do that, you are one of the nicest on here!?


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. I have no idea but I hope they're proud of themselves. lol


----------



## Kevron56

I'm so glad to hear ur mom is back at home. It's such a big step to recovery when u can continue to recuperate at home, instead of a strange setting like the hospital or rehab home. Still praying for both of u!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Kevron. Prayers mean a lot.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm waiting for a church member to bring me some Chili then my mom comes home this after noon.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Your making me hungry. I do have some potato soup left. Nom


----------



## dramaqueen

I love potato soup. Mmm


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to bed shortly.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I sleep so weird. It's 5:30 and I just woke up. Next week watch. I will be up all night and asleep all day. This is why I need a job. To regulate my sleep schedule.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Oh hey, Storm is turning Grey and red with a blue irid. Still mostly clear though and the scales on his head haven't changed. Still bright white.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's going to be beautiful whenever he stops changing colors. Lol
Just got a little chewing out by a cousin for not letting him know about my mom. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

A neighbor just brought us some Chili for dinner. It was pretty tasty!!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea I can't wait. In abt a month I'm hoping to see more of that grey. I'm hoping the red wash doesn't take over


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got back from a coffee at my clubhouse and 2 josh neighbors come rushing over questioning Md about my mom. I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just sitting here listening to the radio. I just ordered batteries for our cordless phones. I've also ordered some hand spun, hand dyed yarn from Leeniex. I'm excited to get it.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to be a nice day today. I might walk to Petsmart.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I need a good walk. I may take my doggys out later. Sigh


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't make it to Petsmart because we had to run by the nursing home to pick up some medicine she left there. We didn't get it because they lost it.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I didn't make it to Petsmart because we had to run by the nursing home to pick up some medicine she left there. We didn't get it because they lost it.


:evil::evil::evil::roll:

hey DQ, about my post that you edited.....I was asking about Shane the gecko, we were trying to figure out if it was a boy or a girl in another thread.:lol::lol:

I don't want you to think i'm a pervert :rofl:


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, ok. Lol I had no idea you were talking about a gecko.


----------



## dramaqueen

I made a fantastic dinner tonight. I fixed tilapia seasoned with Mrs Dash, mashed potatoes and spinach. Yum!


----------



## dramaqueen

Someone is coming over this afternoon to clean for us. We're having the kitchen and bathrooms done.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Someone is coming over this afternoon to clean for us. We're having the kitchen and bathrooms done.


 
Send them to my house next :lol: Do they do fish tanks? :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol No, they don't do fishtanks. I wish they did. I got my yarn from Leeniex and it's awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a pretty good day today. We brought lots of leftovers home so we'll have plenty for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I had two thanksgivings. One was uncomfortable because I don't like my fiance's mother one bit and she had her loud-mouth husband who wouldn't shut his trap. But, I did have a lot of food and lots for future sandwiches!


----------



## dramaqueen

I have relatives like that. Luckily I didn't have to deal with them yesterday.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got my hair cut today. The traffic is horrible due to it being black Friday.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just finished one afghan and need to get yarn to make two more for Christmas presents.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Trying to figure out what an afghan was but thrown pictures of the war-front. (Found out eventually what it was)
My dad's family used to make these, still have a few hanging around the house. What colors are you using?


----------



## dramaqueen

The one I just finished is solid off white. The next one will be dark red, gold and maybe green with some off white. The 3rd one will be off white.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I like off white solids. I make them for babies. They are a nice clean look


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll have to take a pic of the one I'm working on now.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'd like to see it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got Nemo! He's a red bf hm. He's so cute. I took a few pics of him and I'll take some more later after he settles in. I'll take some of my afghan, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good news! My mom's bloodwork came back from yesterday's trip to the cardiologist and her kidney function has improved and everything is stable. Thank God!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is having a pretty good day today. She seems to be doing ok so far on the blood thinner. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## dramaqueen

We've been cleaning out some stuff in preparation for moving. My brother is coming next month to help us do some stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen

TYaken at the salon where my mom gets her hair done.


----------



## dramaqueen

Made some awesome stirfry tonight.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Did you get pictures of your new baby?


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess I didn't post any here. I'll have to do that.


----------



## dramaqueen

Why do people take advantage of the elderly? I have a great uncle who has a neighbor who has been getting money from him. The neighbor is on welfare and always poormouths to my uncle who has dementia or Alzheimer's and he gives this dude money. He co signed a credit card for the guy and his son found out. His kids are going to get together this weekend to figure out what to do with him. He needs to be in a nursing home.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Its really sad. I worked at a home and their families only showed up to fill pill cases or when they died to get their stuff. One woman had a mom that was dieing in there and said call me when she dies.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm sure it can be hard on the family to see their parents/grand parents dying. My fiance has always had trouble watching her family age, I can see it in her eyes that it is draining her emotionally and physically. 

Though there are those people who genuinely don't care and would like their family to pass for their possessions. (my mother's side of the family is doing this now, and it really infuriates me[my mother is pissed too])


----------



## Shirleythebetta

ZergyMonster said:


> I'm sure it can be hard on the family to see their parents/grand parents dying. My fiance has always had trouble watching her family age, I can see it in her eyes that it is draining her emotionally and physically.
> 
> Though there are those people who genuinely don't care and would like their family to pass for their possessions. (my mother's side of the family is doing this now, and it really infuriates me[my mother is pissed too])


You could be right but it always seemed that they didn't care but it could be they couldn't handle it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are some crappy pics of Nemo, my new guy. Also a pic of the afghan I'm working on.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I love the new baby and the afghan. I wish I can crochet better. I am better at knitting.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't knit well at all. My stitches are too tight.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got 2 packages in the mail today and got one from my secret snowflake.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another boring weekend ahead. My brother is sending us a new coffeemaker which should be here monday.


----------



## dramaqueen

My great uncle is in the hospital. Apparently he wasn't eating right and wasn't taking his medicine. Hopefully they'll put him in a nursing home or get a home health care person to come a few days a week.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going to visit my great uncle tomorrow. My cousin is coming to pick us up.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just ordered my mom's Christmas present. She wants a pair of pajamas.


----------



## dramaqueen

My "tree". lol And another one of Nemo.


----------



## dramaqueen

My uncle doesn't look good at all. I think they'll end up putting him in a nursing home. There is no way he can live by himself.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got my first Christmas card of the year. Thanks, Cheryl!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping to go to Kohl's later to buy some socks. I went back to Michael's to buy one skein of yarn so I could finish an afghan I'm working on and they didn't have what I wanted. I'll just keep the afghan as is and start another one later when I can get more yarn. I'll get it from Walmart if I can. I don't really like Michael's yarn anyway because it's always tangled up and a pain to untangle.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've had a pretty busy day today. We went to Kohl's then to Outback for lunch. Then came home and did some laundry and mopped floors. Now I need to change the water in Joe's tank. Oh, and I got a cute video of Nemo flaring. Too bad I can't post it here.


----------



## dramaqueen

Something happened and I can't get my memory card in my phone. Grr. I guess I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## dramaqueen

Finally getting plans together for what to do about my fish when I move. I have no idea if we're flying or driving but if we fly several will be rehomed and several will go to someone who will keep them for me until I get settled. That's a relief.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

I love your tree..how cool!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks.
I lost Reina today. I'm pretty sure it was old age. I've had her for over 3 years.


----------



## marktrc

reina.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. She was my only female.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sitting here waiting for the Schwan guy and drinking my tea. We've got to go to the store and tonight we're getting together with my tightwad cousin. My mom made sure to tell him we were going Dutch tonight. One time he made a big deal about not paying for mine in front of a waiter. I pay my own way, thank you very much!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I suppose you could tell the waiter/waitress at the beginning when he/she comes to take the order that it'll be separate checks. Maybe that'll take care of the issue.

Sorry to hear about Reina.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I did that last night. Then my other cousin gave me a gift card to use at the restaurant we ate at last night.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother is stuck in Greenland waiting for the plane to be fixed. They only have a plane flying out once a week. I hope he can get the heck out of there before Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother should be home Saturday hopefully. I'm hoping to get to Kohl's here shortly. My mom isn't feeling well today.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I hope bro makes it home safe. I can't wait til Christmas. Jeff hinted I may be getting a new printer.


----------



## dramaqueen

The memory card will not go into my cellphone for some reason. I keep trying but it won't stay in. The slot it goes into must have gotten damaged somehow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ánother boring weekend ahead. We still don't know if my brother has left Greenland or not. We're supposed to have lunch with our cousin on Sunday.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother finally made it to Philadelphia and will fly home to Texas tomorrow. Thank goodness!


----------



## dramaqueen

I gave away two Christmas presents today to people who really helped me when my mom was in the hospital. One was for our real estate agent who went to the ER with us one time. We're getting together next month for lunch and we'll probably discuss the list price for the house. Things are moving so fast it's scary. Lol. Hopefully this time next year we'll be settled in Texas.


----------



## dramaqueen

ImJust got back from lunch with our cousin. I'm just sitting here listening to Christmas music.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yesterday some former neighbors stopped by with a box of muffins for us and today another neighbor brought us some chex snack mix.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That's really nice. I miss our old neighbor who brought us home made candy.


----------



## fishman12

Looks like a pretty boring life t have filled up 150 pages so far.  Good to see you DQ


----------



## dramaqueen

Good to see you back, Fishman! I wish we had decent next door neighbors. I must scare the woman to death. She runs into the house when she sees me or turns her back on me. I am not joking.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Bring her some Christmas cookies. Everyone loves cookies. (Um, unless they're diabetic or gluten intolerant....)


----------



## fishman12

*turns away*


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd like to make her some Ex lax brownies. Lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> I'd like to make her some Ex lax brownies. Lol


Ew sounds like a fun Christmas night on that note.


----------



## dramaqueen

I found Echo dead a little while ago and Sage is on his way out, too. I want to downsize but not like this.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

dramaqueen said:


> I found Echo dead a little while ago and Sage is on his way out, too. I want to downsize but not like this.


 What happened to them?


----------



## dramaqueen

I have no idea what the deal is with Sage but I've had a run of bad luck with Petsmart fish lately. I've had him for 2 months. I think Echo died because the water level went goo low and it got too hot. I should have paid better attention.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'm sorry I just lost a new guy and my Wanda. She aged out at two and a half years of having her. Lord knows how old they are when you buy them at a pet store though. I feel your pain.


----------



## fishman12

That sucks....


----------



## dramaqueen

Echo was 2 in September. I got him and his sister from 1fish2fish who was the breeder.


----------



## fishman12

That's too bad...


----------



## dramaqueen

It's freezing cold here. I'd like to take a nap. I'm fixing stirfry for dinner tonight.


----------



## Romad

Sorry to hear about your fishies  

On the other hand, stir-fry sounds pretty yummy. We're done digigng out and are looking forward to steak, baked potatoes and wine


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, that sounds good, especially the wine. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't have to cook dinner tonight. We always eat at Bob Evans after my mom's hair appointment.


----------



## dramaqueen

We might go visit my great uncle in the nursing home today. I've been working hard to get the house cleaned up before my brother comes. He notices every cobweb and every speck of dirt that was missed. We're going through things and trying to figure out what we want to keep or get rid of before we list our house. We will probably do it in about 10 weeks.


----------



## dramaqueen

We didn't make it to see my uncle. We did go out for lunch and I brought some tortilla soup home. I just had some and now I have heartburn.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I hate heart burn. I had it for two days last week. Jeff has chronic hear burn.


----------



## dramaqueen

We ate a big lunch today so I don't have to cook. Lol. We had a pretty good day today. Our car is leased and we have to turn it in so my brother made arrangements for us to get a Honda Civic. They wanted too much for our Nissan so he's getting us the Honda. We can't wait to get it. They'll deliver it when all the paperwork is done a d they have to get it from another dealership out of town.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're hoping to get the car tomorrow but it might be too soon. It's so cold here and I hate winter.


----------



## dramaqueen

We might be getting the car Friday. I can't wait!
I wish the weather would warm up a bit so I can walk to Petsmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got to go grocery shopping later. Oh, joy. I hate dealing with rude people. I hate cooking. I hate people who talk about someone behind their back. *sigh*


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Sounds like you were having a bad day yesterday. The worst cashier I ever dealt with got mad at me for buying pumpkins because she had to come around the register to scan them.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's just that my mom won't go into the store now so I have to do all the major shopping myself. Our Kroger store is big and it's hard to find stuff sometimes. I go up and down the aisles looking for stuff and I get so frustrated. Then I needed to vaccuum out the car so it will be halfway clean when they come and pick it up. I wanted to use the little hand held Oreck vac and couldn't find it. I decided I'm not going to spend all darn night out in the cold garage looking for the thing. Then I had to haul the Dyson out there and that's a pain in the butt because it's big and bulky. I understand that my mom isn't able to do much but I get tired and frustrated with having to do stuff by myself. I get frustrated when I cook pork chops for an hour at 375 and she says they aren't done enough. I'm tired of mopping the floor and she points out a spot I missed and says I need to use some elbow grease and anything worth doing is worth doing right. I'm tired of getting yelled at when I try to remind her that she needs to use her cpap machine because the cardiologist said she needed to. I don't like the mask, she says. So I suggest going to another sleep clinic and maybe they can come up with another alternative for you. Then she goes ballistic and tells me to shut up. Then every morning and every night I have to get her medicine for her. She'd probably forget or think what the heck, I'm not taking all those pills if I wasn't herd to give them to her. She takes 8 pills in the morning and 5-6 at night depending on whether or not she takes a laxative and/or a pain pill. This is quite a rant, I know but I need to get it all out of my system..


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Get it all out dear. That's what friends are for. Everyone needs to vent every now and then. I remember taking care of people her age. I think the main problem they have is they can't let go of their authority. They spend most of their life taking care of children and a husband/wife and they are in such a habit they can't let someone younger than them take control. Therfore they boss and tell you your wrong and whatever. My dad is a good example of this. He told me once that hogs won't eat onions... I know for a fact hogs will eat about anything you give them including onions. They take it as disrespect if someone younger than them trys to give them advice or tells them anything. 
I personally will let anyone teach me something if I don't know it. My neice taught me how to put together my hand sanitizer key chain because I didn't know how. She was nine. wasn't ashamed I told her thank you and gave her praise. 
So your mom won't go into the store in a wheelchair or electric cart?


----------



## dramaqueen

We don't have a wheelchair and I've been trying to get her to learn to use one of those motorized things at the store. She really needs to get a rollator, one of those things like a walker but has a seat on it.


----------



## registereduser

I live with my Mom, too. She's 73 and in excellent shape. My problem is she is constantly straightening up my room and doing my laundry. Most wouldn't think that's a problem but it infuriates me. She's in my "space". you know?


I hope things get better for you when you get to Texas! maybe you can find a senior center where Mom can go during the day to have lunch and play bingo. Then you can have some alone time.


----------



## dramaqueen

That would be nice! lol In fact, I think that's a great idea. My mom can't get to my room because it's upstairs and she can't climb steps. She can't see how many fish I have. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

All this channel surfing she does drives me nuts!! Pick something and watch it!!


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> That would be nice! lol In fact, I think that's a great idea. My mom can't get to my room because it's upstairs and she can't climb steps. She can't see how many fish I have. lol


:thumbsup:


dramaqueen said:


> All this channel surfing she does drives me nuts!! Pick something and watch it!!


we have that problem solved, she watches TV in her room and I have my own TV in my room ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a tv in my room but she likes me to be downstairs with her. She doesn't like me being on my kindle all the time. This forum and fb keep me busy. lol She'll say what are you working on now? Or she'll interrupt me wanting me to do something for her and I'm like wait a minute. I'm in the middle of banning someone. lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

Nothing like bringing down that Ban Hammer!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol The reason I got my Kindle was so I can be in the same room with her and on the forum, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just suggested to my mom that she get involved at a senior center when we get to Texas and she likes the idea. Maybe since we'll be near a military base she can meet some people who were also military wives and share their experiences.


----------



## registereduser

awesome! A lot of those places have a small bus that goes and picks people up for lunch or shopping! If you know your new town, google *town name* and senior center. Just to get her excited about it ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. I think I'll do that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That would be nice for her to find some friends her age. It would probably relax her more. I know the people I cared for enjoyed having dinner and hanging out with their friends. They started coloring velvet posters from wal mart and they started a coloring club! It was cute and fun to watch them bond over something like coloring. Doesn't matter your age, its nice to feel wanted by friends.


----------



## registereduser

I used to work for the senior center in my town, they have a hot lunch every weekday, games and live band made up of seniors. Lots of activities, craft shows, etc. If she can find a new best friend she will be so happy.;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I had my first rehearsal meeting for our dinner theater today. It will be my last one before moving to Texas.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're having our carpet cleaned today and hopefully will get our new car delivered this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our car is here! We ended up getting a silver one instead of grey and my mom was upset about it. Lol


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Our car is here! We ended up getting a silver one instead of grey and my mom was upset about it. Lol


Silver is my favorite car color! what kind of car?


----------



## dramaqueen

It's a Honda Civic.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today we have someone coming to check our furnace out. These places are 17 years old now and things are starting to go bad. Hopefully the furnace will be fine. We really can't afford a new one.


----------



## dramaqueen

I get more invites to stuff on FB than I do in real life. Lol I just got invited to LSB 's club meeting.


----------



## dramaqueen

I really wish my mother wouldn't twist things around that I tell her. She tells a friend of ours that my cousin said that she told the doctor not go take her son off the ventilator unless she was there to prevent him from freaking out. They tried yesterday and he freaked out and he calmed down when his mother came. But she did not tell them not to do it without her being there. Grr


----------



## dramaqueen

We've got to get to the store today. I hate shopping by myself. My mom sits in the car while I go in and it takes me about an hour to deal with rude, stupid people and get groceries. Bleh!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going to lunch with our real estate agent next week. Hopefully we can start discussing putting our house up for sale the first of March.


----------



## dramaqueen

Trying to find something for lunch.


----------



## dramaqueen

Go Broncos!!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's after 3 in the morning and here I sit. We have a few errands to run tomorrow. I've started cleaning out a few drawers and trying to get rid of some stuff. I'm still not sure about what I'm going to do with my fish when we move. Imp hoping we drive to Texas so I can take most of them with me.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're thinking of getting someone to drive us to Texas if my brother can't. Thinking about asking our real estate agent. We bought our current house from her and her dad built these places. I worry about what will happen to my fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Stupid weather. We had to cancel our lunch plans today because of bad weather. We're going tomorrow.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Stupid weather. We had to cancel our lunch plans today because of bad weather. We're going tomorrow.


You guys get icky weather? Usually we catch some of yours. Just cold but sunny and blue up here.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had bad weather last night and it's cold now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna finish washing new sheets then take a nap.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're not real happy with a couple of cousins right now. They moved my great uncle to North Carolina near his daughter WITHOUT TELLING US! We knew that he was going to move to North Carolina but not this soon. And it was really strange how we found this all out. My mother's beautician bought my uncle's house! We kind of found that out by accident. We have no address or phone number to reach my uncle so I guess we'll never see or hear from him again.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had my first dinner theater rehearsal this morning. I got my script! I'm in only one, at least for now but that's ok. I'm only working with two people which is fine and we'll rehearse at my house.


----------



## dramaqueen

My cousin posted a pic of my great uncle on FB.I commented that I was sorry we didn't get to see him or talk to him before they took him to North Carolina. Both cousins posted but totally ignored my comment. We're pretty upset because we've always been close to him through the years. When my dad was in Vietnam he brought us stuff from his garden and we were always over there for family get togethers. *sigh*


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Can you get a phone number, and call him? Or do you know his mailing address - if you can get that, maybe you could write him a letter?


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> We're not real happy with a couple of cousins right now. They moved my great uncle to North Carolina near his daughter WITHOUT TELLING US! We knew that he was going to move to North Carolina but not this soon. And it was really strange how we found this all out. My mother's beautician bought my uncle's house! We kind of found that out by accident. We have no address or phone number to reach my uncle so I guess we'll never see or hear from him again.


That is bizarre to say the least. Why would they do something like that? I'm sure you'll be able to track him down soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know. Maybe some other relative can find out something. Awhile back he had a neighbor who was getting money from him and basically taking advantage of my uncle's ki dheartedness. His son found out and after my uncle spent a week in the hospital they moved him to a nursing home here then to North Carolina. They don't want him having a phone because they're afraid he'll contact the neighbor. My uncle was having Alzheimer's like symptoms and was not eating or taking his medicine. That's why he was hospitalized.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Oh, that's horrible that someone was taking advantage of him! 

Maybe they could let him use one of their phones, so that you can talk to him. Or maybe you could write a letter, and they could give it to him.

Maybe your cousins will be more receptive after he's settled in awhile. They might just be busy now, getting him moved in and all.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just left a message on FB and asked for his address so we can send him a birthday card. If I don't hear anything from his daughter then she's getting unfriended. My mom thinks she's jealous of our relationship with her dad. He's helped my mom before, giving her money and we think it bothered her. And she's a millionaire! They have a construction business and a ranch. They just rebuilt their house this past year after it was destroyed by a tornado 2 years ago.


----------



## dramaqueen

I found a message from my cousin on FB this morning. She gave me my uncle's address and updated me on how he was doing. She took him to church yesterday and everyone made over him. lol So I feel a little better now.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Oh good! That's good news!


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom finally gets to have her colonoscopy. lol They're going to call and let us know when. They have to clear everything with the cardiologist first then she has to go off the bloodthinner for 3 days. We had a lovely discussion with the doctor about poop. lol He has a great bedside manner and he's not bad looking, either. lol


----------



## registereduser

the doc who did my colonoscopy was young and cute too


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom finally got a date for her coloniscopy. Feb 11. We're finally going to find out what the problem is.


----------



## registereduser

Just got the bill for mine, over 2 thousand :shock:. My insurance sucks :evil:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

registereduser said:


> Just got the bill for mine, over 2 thousand :shock:. My insurance sucks :evil:


Ouch! That's a lot of money!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yikes! My mom has good insurance but when she was in the hospital a nurse told her insurance wouldn't pay if it was done in the hospital. I don't understand it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to have to have my neck looked at. I didn't sleep good last night because I couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom got a good report from the cardiologist yesterday. She doesn't have to go back for 6 months.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm supposed to have a rehearsal tonight. I'll see if they show up.


----------



## dramaqueen

They showed up and we only had to go through it twice. Let's hope I can focus enough to get this taped next tuesday. I've got a pretty busy next few days. We have to get a few things in preparation for my mom's colonoscopy like broth, juice, 7 up, etc. Oh, and the wonderful prep stuff she has to drink. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm starting to try and figure out which fish are going to Texas with me and which ones I'm rehoming. I have a lady from Petsmart that will take 2 or 3. I think my older fish, Makoto and McGee will go to her since I don't think they could stand the stress of a long overnight trip in a box. Joe, JC and Boo will definitely go with me. Another friend is taking one of my other ones, probably Little dude of Dijon.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got rehearsal Sunday then we videotape on Tuesday. I've pretty much got my lines down but it's not a long skit. This has got to be one of the easiest dinner theaters I've ever been involved in. This time I get to stay out front and watch instead of staying backstage.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm starting to make myself a list of all the crap I need to do before my house goes up for sale. My mom reminds me over and over again about what needs to be done. I don't know whether to tackle the storeroom or the garage first. Every time the garage door opens, leaves blow in and every time we go out there she complains about it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got rehearsal tomorrow. Not sure what time. We're video taping so I'll be done with everything tuesday. I may not have to go to all the dress rehearsals but I want to go to at least one for the camaraderie and fun.
We're still making plans to get a dog when we get to Texas and tonight my brother said they want one. lol The only thing is is thst we'll have to keep it when my brother is out of town working but that'll be ok. It's amazing to me how my mom has completely changed her attitude about a dog. a few years ago there was no way on earth she'd let me have a puppy.


----------



## dramaqueen

No rehearsal today due to my mom's colonoscopy prep


----------



## registereduser

maybe you and your brother can get 2 pups from the same litter!


----------



## dramaqueen

That's what I'm hoping. It would be nice if he'd pay for it, too. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Almost done with the colknoscopy and should be headed home in the next half hour or so.


----------



## dramaqueen

She had some polyps removed and is fine so far. I'm so glad today is over!


----------



## dramaqueen

The first two are of the *set* of my skit and the second two are of Nemo.


----------



## GoodMorning

159 pages of DQ, whoaAaaa.....


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol yep. I guess I've got a lot to say for someone with such a boring life. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping to get to the used bookstore and sell a few books. I'll probably get 2 dollars but that's ok. Also, I have an old sleeping bag that I'm donating to Petsmart for dogs to have something to lay on.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Giving away things so you don't have to take as much to Texas?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah. And now my brother is coming tomorrow and I'm trying to get things cleaned. I'm pretty much doing everything myself except dusting. I'll be pulling an allnighter in my room. Lol


----------



## ZergyMonster

You should put him to work! No sense in wearing yourself out when you can have the helping hand of a sibling. 

I was finally able to find a 5.5g with a CFL hood so I broke down my two 2g and put my bettas in. I am actually doing a theme this time around. I'll post a picture here soon.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Here is my new tank, still a little bubbly from the fresh water but my guys seem to enjoy the extra space. Now I just need the plants to grow in and find some black and white decor to make the colors pop.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love your tank! The black and white are cool. My brother is ting to help us clean out the storeroom and garage.


----------



## registereduser

I hope you can get cash for the books, used book stores usually just give store credit.:-?


----------



## dramaqueen

I took a bunch the other day and got $5 and then I took some more a couple of days later and got $2.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom is finally getting a rollator! Woo hoo! It will be easier for her to go places now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Feeling very stressed out right now. My brother is here and he can be very critical. I've got my dinner theater next weekend and it will be my last so I'm sad about that. There is so much to do and I'm afraid I won't be able to get it all done and we have the real estate agent coming to do a walkthrough this week and I'm worried about what all we'll have to do to get it ready to sell. *sigh*


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> My mom is finally getting a rollator! Woo hoo! It will be easier for her to go places now.


oh those are great just be sure she locks the brakes before sitting on it! My Mom used one when she had her hip replacements.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. I can see my mom rolling across the floor!
We're making more plans for moving and have a bit of a change in plans. We aren't looking for a house anymore because my brother and sister in law are going to build an extension on their house for us. Yay! And my brother wants a dog, too so we'll have two dogs.


----------



## registereduser

Sweet! :greenyay:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I'm excited.


----------



## dramaqueen

OK, let's see how many times I get yelled at this week about inane things like my brother not knowing how to set the clock on the coffeepot. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to my cousin's house for dinner. There will be around 18 people there with her kids and grandkids. I hope I can get through it without having a nervous breakdown. Lol Her house is really small and dumpy.


----------



## dramaqueen

It was a zoo over there with 3 little boys under the age of 5. We had plenty to eat, though.lol. My cousin that had meningitis a few months ago seems to be doing pretty good.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's amazing how the exhaust fumes from the carpet cleaning truck bother my brother but smoking does not. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

The wind is really blowing out there. I have rehearsal tomorrow night. It will be nice to get out of the house. Things are so tense around here. My brother gets upset over stuff at the drop of a hat. I'm tired of being looked down on because I'm disabled and never really worked. I have no idea what the real world is like, I have no concept of money, I'm not really an adult because I don't work, I'm mooching off the government, I'm lazy, my mother supports me financially,I don't know what responsibility is I have no bills, blah blah blah. It upsets me that people think this way, especially family. And , yes, I do have bills that I'm responsible for. If it wasn't for me we wouldn't have a phone, cable, internet or food or a newspaper!
I'm getting a dog when I move so my sister in law says dogs are a lot of responsibility. Duh!! Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that! I thought I could throw it in the yard and toss food and water out there once in awhile. And I thought the good fairy came along every day to clean up the dog poop!


----------



## dramaqueen

At rehearsal now and having some laughs.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> The wind is really blowing out there. I have rehearsal tomorrow night. It will be nice to get out of the house. Things are so tense around here. My brother gets upset over stuff at the drop of a hat. I'm tired of being looked down on


uh-oh. maybe it's not such a good idea for you to move there. at least not in the same house.:-(


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> The wind is really blowing out there. I have rehearsal tomorrow night. It will be nice to get out of the house. Things are so tense around here. My brother gets upset over stuff at the drop of a hat. I'm tired of being looked down on because I'm disabled and never really worked. I have no idea what the real world is like, I have no concept of money, I'm not really an adult because I don't work, I'm mooching off the government, I'm lazy, my mother supports me financially,I don't know what responsibility is I have no bills, blah blah blah. It upsets me that people think this way, especially family. And , yes, I do have bills that I'm responsible for. If it wasn't for me we wouldn't have a phone, cable, internet or food or a newspaper!
> I'm getting a dog when I move so my sister in law says dogs are a lot of responsibility. Duh!! Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't know that! I thought I could throw it in the yard and toss food and water out there once in awhile. And I thought the good fairy came along every day to clean up the dog poop!


 
Don't feel too bad. I am just a stupid woman that doesn't understand anything. I don't get the real concept of work either. Even if I am working or not. I have recently realized the only respect I can get for myself is the respect I HAVE for myself.


----------



## registereduser

Shirleythebetta said:


> Don't feel too bad. I am just a stupid woman that doesn't understand anything. I don't get the real concept of work either. Even if I am working or not. I have recently realized the only respect I can get for myself is the respect I HAVE for myself.


who tells you these things?:evil:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I kind of wish we would just have our own house because he may try to dictate our lives. I'm afraid of not being able to have my fish. My cleaning standards aren't the same as his. He freaks if he sees a speck of dust.


----------



## MattsBettas

Ugh I feel for you. Hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## registereduser

well, maybe you can look into some kind of housing for the disabled so you can live on your own if it doesn't work out. Your Mom can stay with him. You could still have a dog especially if a doctor prescribes one for you. People do that a lot around here and the landlords cannot say no.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah but I need to be with my mom to help her.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah but I need to be with my mom to help her.


I thought you were moving down there so your brother could help her. I just hope they don't emotionally abuse you :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

I need to be with her pretty much 24 hours a day. He works out of town.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I come downstairs this morning. My brother's empty cereal bowl is on the counter, my mother's empty cereal bowl is in the Tv room. My brother has an empty cup in the Tv room, there are used paper towels on the kitchen counter. Guess who has to clean it up? Then last night there were drops of chocolate ice cream on the kitchen counter which I wiped up. I didn't have ice cream last night. I was at rehearsal. Now I just started s load of dishes because just about every freaking mug was dirty.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't believe I'm the only one at my house that knows how to put dishes in the dish washer, clean off the countertop or cook dinner. I don't know what they'll do tomorrow while I'm at rehearsal. Get another hamburger I guess?


----------



## dramaqueen

Had the real estate agent over today to do a walkthriugh of our house. I really need to organize tmy closet and fold up the little table in my room and do some more cleaning. Oh, and we're getting granite countertops! Yay!! It will omprove our kitchen and be a good selling point.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had a late lunch with my brother, mother and cousin.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sitting here at rehearsal watching everyone else perform. The skits are looking pretty good.


----------



## dramaqueen

The neighbor across the street from me who has been so mean to me and my mom had a heart attack yesterday. It's kind of ironic because she spread all over the neighborhood 3 years ago that my mom had a heart attack and a stroke which was s lie. I don't wish mean things on people but I certainly believe in karma. It will turn around and bite you in the behind if you aren't careful.


----------



## ZergyMonster

There was a man that lived across from my grandmother would always say bad things about our family and he too fell to a heart attack. I don't wish harm among too many people but pain follows those who spread it.


----------



## dramaqueen

The thing is we haven't told too many of our neighbors about moving and she'd be the first to ask questions. She's a year younger than my mom and has always been jealous even when we were friends. She questioned me last Saturday, asking if we were thinking of moving closer to my brother. She'd be so jealous if she knew we were getting new granite countertops.


----------



## dramaqueen

At rehearsal now.nae perform tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can relax now that my brother is gone. lol We have got to go to the store then to have my mom's hair done, then I have my dinner theater tonight. I won't need to be there until 6 tonight and it starts at 6:30. I plan on sitting back and watching the show. It's gonna be awesome!!


----------



## MattsBettas

Well you know what they say... Karma's a (insert certain five letter word here)!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I definitely believe in karma.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sad today because it's my last performance with the drama team. I've gotten to work with some pretty awesome people.


----------



## dramaqueen

We got some stuff cleaned out tonight and took some stuff to the Goodwill this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Fixing lasagna for dinner.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's nice of you! And lasgana is awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's frozen lasagna but it wasn't bad. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

So tired of having to do everything by myself and having no friends.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> So tired of having to do everything by myself and having no friends.


Me too. I know we have friends on here but it isn't the same. Just know I love ya mwah!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Every time I complain to my mom about having no friends and no social life she goes ballistic like it's my fault! And even though I want to move and get out of here it's still hard. I have to do everything myself and I don't have the energy or motivation to get off my butt and do stuff. Is that from depression? And I'm really greiving over not being a part of the drama team any more. It was a big part of my life even if it was only 2 months out of the year. I'm sitting here getting teary eyed just thinking about it. I'm also concerned about living at my brothers in an apartment added on to his house because it will be very limited space compared to what we have here. There's always a chance that my brother's homeowners association won't approve of the new addition.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea depression will do that to you. Some days I feel like laying in bed all day and its a chore to move. I think you are grieving over your drama team because it was your social outlet. Your link to human contact. I hope there is something similar where your moving. I hope you see a new side to people when you get out of hillbilly heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope so, too. I did clear some stuff out of the storeroom today, then took a nap. Lol. The drama team was a social outlet for me. I love performing and singing, although I haven't sung at church for over a year.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> I hope so, too. I did clear some stuff out of the storeroom today, then took a nap. Lol. The drama team was a social outlet for me. I love performing and singing, although I haven't sung at church for over a year.


I haven't sang in church probably since I was six. I am going to start going to church again because I have my little nephew coming in a couple of days hopefully the fifth. I think that all of the negative experiences you have had in kentucky will be different when you get to Texas. Like the racism about your name? Texas is like, half hispanic! My husbands family is from texas (temple) and Jeff is actually a cowboy certified pro with the NRA. He knows some of the history of cowboys and some of the first cowboys were mexican. 

That reminds me, I saw this mexican comedian one time. She was on a talk show about racism and they had a panel of comedians of different races to answer some questions about racist stereotypes. The question she was asked went something like this...

Girl: "Why do mexicans dress like cowboys?"
Comedian: "Mexicans don't dress like cowboys."
Girl: "What do you mean?"
Comedian: "Mexicans were the first cowboys, mexicans dress like mexicans. When you see a white man dressed like a 'cowboy'.... he is dressed like a mexican..."
Girl:*insert confused face here*


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol. At least I can get some decent Mexican food in Texas. My dad "s mother's people came from Spain and his father was Mexican. 
I guess we'll look for a church in Texas but I don't think I want to get involved. Transportation is a problem. I want to be able to get involved with the IBC but can't go to meetings unless someone is willing to take me. Being disabled sucks big time!


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry. Texas is like betta central though haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Yeah, there are a lot of IBC members there.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had Mexican food for lunch. I think I'll take a nap now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thinking of getting a new phone with a data plan. It would be fun to have Internet on my phone.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our hot water heater went out and we had to buy a new one. Grr.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Our hot water heater went out and we had to buy a new one. Grr.


That's a selling point, buyers will like that it's brand new.;-)


----------



## MattsBettas

True that. Point it out when you sell.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we definitely will do that.


----------



## dramaqueen

Woke up to no hot water yesterday. We had to buy a new one and it's being installed this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

It was nice to have hot water today. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Just got back from taking care of the cat. I'm going to lay down for a few more minutes before going to my mom's hair appointment then out for lunch. I don't have to cook tonight. Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got a free "rescue" fish, if you can call it that from Petsmart. He's on my desk in a 1.5 gallon. He has very little finnage like he got in a fight but there are no other places on his body, just missing fins. He has no anal fin, very little tail and dorsal. I'll try to post pics later. I put stresscoat in his water but darn it, I forhot to add salt. I'll do a partial change tomorrow and do it then.


----------



## dramaqueen

Here are some pics of my new guy.


----------



## blu the betta

what kind of betta is he?


----------



## dramaqueen

A pretty chewed up one. lol He's a halfmoon or was.


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy is doing well. I'm going to feed him in a little while. He ate a pellet last night. I just fed him one to see how he'd do since some don't eat for a few days. He moves around pretty good despite having virtually no anal fin, a tiny dorsal and a nub for a tail. Poor little guy! I'm so glad I got him!


----------



## dramaqueen

My new guy is doing very well. He's eating well and isn't shy at all until the camera comes out. I'm still trying to get some decent pics of him.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm rehoming Little Dude. He'll be going to Indiana to his new home tomorrow. He'll be well taken care of.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's good that your rescue is doing well (and I'm sure he will blossom with your masterful care!) and that little dude found a good home.


----------



## Romad

I'm glad to hear he's doing better (or betta). It's amazing what some clean water and some TLC will do for these fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Some are saying it looks like a bad case of finrot and other people are saying it looks like fin biting. He's swimming around fine and eats good and seems healthy otherwise. There are no red or black edges on what's left of his fins indicating fin rot.


----------



## Romad

I had one that looked similar. He had no fins left to speak of and although there was no sign of active rot left, he didn't have a chance to regrow them in the store cup. I named him Brillo for the scraggly wiry looking fins that he had left.

After I had him for a few months, he turned into a georgeous halfmoon. It was an awesome change.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to try and post better pics but my camera phone takes crappy pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I tried to get a new phone and new plan but I can't until June at the earliest because of my contract.
I sent Little Dude to my friend's house along with his critter keeper, food, heater and everything. She texted me and told me he's settling in nicely.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got some better shots of Lucky this morning and will try and post them later. I think I'll change his water and add salt later or tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're still waiting on the granite for our kitchen but the builder came up with 2 different plans for our apartment. I'm hoping my brother will share those with us so we can see what we're going to be living in. I hope my bedroom will be bigger than a closet.


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics of Lucky.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got a Marineland visitherm heater for Lucky 's critterkeeper and will put it in later. He's doing well and Little Dude is doing well in his new home, also. My friend got Little Dude a glow in the dark plant that he loves.


----------



## dramaqueen

A neighbor of mine had hio replacement surgery 3 weeks ago and I'm going to take her some Whitecastle hamburgers for lunch. Another friend of ours is in the hospital but may come home today depending on results of her stress test.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I hope everything works out. They are inducing sis in law in the morning. I hope I can get to bed tonight but I slept all day :/


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope everything goes well for your sister in law.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think I'm finally going to get back some money someone owes me.


----------



## dramaqueen

I did a partial water change on Lucky's tank, destroying his bubblenest. He went and blew another one. lol He's such a happy little guy.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might walk to Petsmart later. It's so nice outside! No more fish, DQ!!!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Yeah your MOVING! Get a grip!


----------



## dramaqueen

I needed that! Lol. I didn't buy anything but a bottle of Pepsi. Lol


----------



## Myates

Yeah, no more fish! Move and then take some of mine!


----------



## dramaqueen

I plan on it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

More pics of Lucky 1 week after I got him.







































He built me another bubblenest!


----------



## dramaqueen

I had to changeDijon's water and found that he blew a nice bubblenest. Too bad I had to destroy it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I dunno DQ. You seem to destroy a lot of bubblenests. :shake:


----------



## dramaqueen

I destroyed Lucky's the other day but he built a new one. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We have to go out in the rain this morning to a Dr appointment. Bleh.


----------



## dramaqueen

At least the sun is out today. I am sooo ready for spring!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Spring officially begins tomorrow! Of course, it's going to be cold and windy here, but according to the calendar - tomorrow is the start.


----------



## dramaqueen

My daffodils are blooming!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

That counts. Daffodils = Spring. So Spring is officially here!


----------



## Romad

Damn!! We're buried in more snow again. It's never ending this winter. Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## GoodMorning

huh u bought a pepsi? pop?


----------



## dramaqueen

We're supposed to get our granite installed tomorrow then we'll have our house cleaned then put it up for sale maybe next week.


----------



## GoodMorning

who's we? And why are u selling the house?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

DQ may tell you differently, but she's actually moving to Texas because so many Betta breeders live there. And we know it's all about proximity to pretty bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I'm moving to Texas. We is me and my mother. She's in poor health so we're moving so we can be close to my brother.


----------



## dramaqueen

We should have our granite installed in another week to 10 days.


----------



## GoodMorning

what, why....it takes that long to install granite? Hope your mom gets well, u are.....a good daughter


----------



## dramaqueen

It takes them that long to cut it I guess.


----------



## GoodMorning

wait, why are u putting money into the house when you're gonna move away, anyway?

Are u moving when the house sells? or before?

ohhh..post pics of the granite


----------



## BettaGirl290

Hmmm granite sounds nice! I really need to start my betta addiction over again! (I doubt my dad will like it though xD)


----------



## ZergyMonster

GoodMorning said:


> wait, why are u putting money into the house when you're gonna move away, anyway?
> 
> Are u moving when the house sells? or before?
> 
> ohhh..post pics of the granite


When you put new equipment into a home you are looking to use it as a selling point. Not only that but having new equipment can potentially raise the value of the house more than the equipment cost.


----------



## dramaqueen

Zergy is right. Also, we wanted to give our kitchen a *wow factor*. Lol


----------



## GoodMorning

what kind of granite is it and what does it look like?

random; when i read the title, "DQ's boring life" i thought it was Dairy Queen, lol. If that was the case, i was looking forward to ice cream sundaes!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

What? DQ is making us ice cream? Yayyyyyyyyy! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I don't even know what the granite looks like. Nope, no ice cream here.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I guess we'll need to go to that *other* DQ for our ice cream then!


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm sure that would be a great selling point too. ICE CREAM MAKER!


----------



## dramaqueen

Our new water heater should be a good selling point also.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't believe how rude people are at the grocery store! The woman in the car next to us in the parking lot wouldn't close her door to let me out and she just left her cart there instead of putting it where it belongs. Idiot!


----------



## dramaqueen

So I'm going to be meeting with an old childhood friend on Friday. I'm excited but a little nervous. I haven't seen her since 1981. Lol Her husband is coming, too.


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh my! That sounds interesting...


----------



## dramaqueen

Her mom was my 6th grade teacher.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just found out that the granite will be installed friday.


----------



## GoodMorning

whooooaaaa......1981, i wasn't even born, ooooooo......take pics of that granite  and have fun at the reunion


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, I'll post pics of the granite. I saw the plans for our new place at my brother's. It looks good. It will be around 1100 square feet.


----------



## GoodMorning

what is?


----------



## dramaqueen

My new house.


----------



## GoodMorning

ohhh..gotcha. 1100 sq.ft, that must be bigggg...........btw i thought u were posting pics of granite?


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be installed next week.


----------



## GoodMorning

oOOoh....u never told us about the reunion.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yep. This girl and I were best friends throughout Jr highschool until I moved. I want the opportunity to see her before leaving here. I'll never see her again.


----------



## dramaqueen

Granite will be installed Tuesday. Yes, I'll post some pics after it's done.


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks like our house will be 2 bedrooms and 2 baths with hardwood floors throughout.


----------



## dramaqueen

Stressed out.


----------



## MattsBettas

Moving does that


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah it does. I moved a big, heavy buffet from the hallway to the garage BY MYSELF today. That thing was a you know what to move!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Better stressed out than stressed in... or something.... MOTIVATION! ... It will be all better soon!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

New pics of Lucky.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got together with an old friend today and had a great time reminiscing. It was so good to see her after al these years!


----------



## MattsBettas

Good that your visit went well!


----------



## dramaqueen

Let's see if I can get through today without someone doing something stupid to make me mad.


----------



## MattsBettas

Good luck.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Today has been alright....so far!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Don't worry. There's still time for someone to do something stupid.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Yeah, there's still plenty of time.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

So? The day is over. Did everyone behave non-stupidly?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, except my mother harping about the usual things like my weight and that I'm not as good a housekeeper as she was. The usual crap.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a nice dinner today. The only thing is I don't know why people let their kids bring boyfriends and girlfriends to family dinners. They have their own families. If they're engaged then fine, they should come and get to know everyone but if it's the girlfriend of the month then it's not fine. This kid brought his girlfriend and she would not shut up! She was fat and wore this really short skirt that looked tacky.


----------



## GoodMorning

LOL DQ, nice story, lol.....


----------



## dramaqueen

Had to go to the eye Dr this morning and I can't see because of the drops.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Had to go to the eye Dr this morning and I can't see because of the drops.


then how did you type this? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Very carefully! Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

The granite is installed but the sink still needs to hooked up to the water. They need to put up the braces so they can install the granite on the passthrough/bar.


----------



## MattsBettas

That's great! We demand pics when it's all done and cleaned up.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it's not done or cleaned up but here are some pics. I took one of my Pegasus pin for Derby and another pic of Lucky.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm up way too early but the sink is getting hooked up and the other piece of granite will be put in later today.


----------



## dramaqueen

The other piece and backsplash won't be put in until tomorrow. They haven't even cut the other pieces yet. My brother had to call them and chew them out.


----------



## GoodMorning

oh my! DQ! oh my!.......


----------



## dramaqueen

We still haven't heard from the granite people. We are not pleased at all with these idiots.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have a fairly busy day today. We have my mom's hair appointment, eat lunch then make a trip to the store. We're making bean and kale soup tomorrow and I need to pick up a few things.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Buy me some stuff to do please I'm bored.


----------



## dramaqueen

You can come over and clean my house. Lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Hey, it looks good at least! Sorry their not customer friendly.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Matt. They said they told us right up front that we would need a plumber to hook up the sink and that we needed to have someone to put up braces for the bar/passthrough and my brother told them they didn't because he was there and never heard them say that.


----------



## GoodMorning

dang!


----------



## dramaqueen

5 of my 8 guys are blowing nests. lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Storm coming your way? I don't even need the useless weather lady anymore lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not for another few days. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and thunderstorms monday.


----------



## dramaqueen

So this morning we get a phone call from a real estate agent (not ours) wanting to know how much we want for our house. It isn't even on the market yet! She knew we were moving to Texas and knew about my brother adding on to his house, etc. We figured out that a cousin probably told her stepdaughter who is friends with a woman who lives in our neighborhood. That woman told this real estate agent and gave her our number.The plus side is that we might possibly have a buyer but the negative side is.. darn nosy neighbors!


----------



## dramaqueen

So in 3 more weeks I'm going to meet with my friend that I saw last week and we're meeting with another friend we used to hang out with. It's going to be fun to get together this time with both of them.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> So this morning we get a phone call from a real estate agent (not ours) wanting to know how much we want for our house. It isn't even on the market yet! She knew we were moving to Texas and knew about my brother adding on to his house, etc. We figured out that a cousin probably told her stepdaughter who is friends with a woman who lives in our neighborhood. That woman told this real estate agent and gave her our number.The plus side is that we might possibly have a buyer but the negative side is.. darn nosy neighbors!


If they want your house sooooo bad then you can really jack up the price! :twisted:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we could. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My mother just has a way of saying things to make me feel bad like harrassing me about my weight, fully knowing it's going to uh.... make me very mad.


----------



## dramaqueen

Looks like the granite will be installed sometime next week. I need a vacation. I love my mom but she's been a pain in the hind end the last few weeks.


----------



## dramaqueen

A few more pics. 






The first 2 are of Dijon. I'm worried about scales growing over his eyes since he's a dragon.















The next one is of Lucky.







The last 2 are of Boo and his humongous nest.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've really got to watch what II say on FB. Complained about the mowers coming at 8:00 in the morning and I get "well most normal people are up at 7:00". Well, excuse me all to heck.! What do I have to get up for??


----------



## ZergyMonster

I made the same mistakes by saying just about anything on Facebook. I found it better just to delete my facebook and go on my happy way. I haven't looked back. 

I can understand though that having a Facebook can keep you in touch with friends and family but it's a burden when everyone you know can comment and see what you're doing.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah. I have a tendency to use it to rant about stuff. For instance, everyone here makes a BIG deal about college sports. If you aren't a U of L or UK fan you're ignored, a nobody. Everyone's life revolves around Kentucky college sports. "oh, I can't talk right now, Kentucky is playing" or " I can't come to play practice tomorrow because I HAVE to stay home and watch the game". My fb page if full of "YEAH, Cards!!" or "Go BIG BLUE!". I get tired of that crap.Everyone wants their son or grandson to grow up to become the next big UK or U of L basketball or football star and if they don't then it's OMG he doesn't like sports!!! OMG!!! There must be something wrong with him. Maybe he's gay! That kind of ignorant mindset. I'm sick of it.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I'm glad I live in Iowa, luckily in my state there is not as much sport talk (though I could be wrong I tend to avoid people who only talk about sports[like my dad]) and a much higher emphasis towards nature and inefficiency of current programs thus giving me more room to grow as an individual. 

I wish a majority of the people on this Earth would learn TONS of common sense and tolerance.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too.


----------



## GoodMorning

Take a vocation from FB, DQ, lol. I deleted mine for almost a year now, but, have thought about reopening it just to stay in touch with my family since i am moving away soon. DQ, maybe you do need a vocation, a vocation from FB.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, but I really don't post that much on there. It's other people.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got to look over the how to ship bettas thread so I'll know how to pack my fish for the trip to Texas.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going to visit a friend in Indiana the week after next. Yay! I need a break! I'll be gone overnight.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're supposed to have the braces for the granite installed Monday. My mom said there was so much that needs to be done and I said besides the regular vaccuuming and dusting what else is there? She made a smart comment saying if you can't see it then I'm not telling you. Grrr. She makes Md so mad!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's really mean. You wold think she would be a little more compassionate.


----------



## dramaqueen

*sigh*Yeah, she needs to calm down. We have a lot of stuff we need to get rid of and we got rid of some stuff today but we need to get rid of more stuff.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Moving is so stressful. I get to do it in a few months. I hope anyways.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think we might finally have a date for putting the house on the market.The 22nd of April. We need to quit hemming and hawing around and just do it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting some deli cups from an IBC breeder to temporarily house my fish in until we get moved into our new place.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got the refridgerator half cleaned last night. I just have to do the shelves and then the sides. I might walk to Petsmart later.


----------



## dramaqueen

I walked to the bookstore, sold some books for $4 and turned around and spent it on a bake sale. Lol Actually there were 2 bakesales, one at the bookstore and one at Petsmart. They were to help homeless animals and you just donate what you want.


----------



## dramaqueen

DORITO CHICKEN CASSEROLE - Click on Share to save this to your wall.

Ingredients
2 cups shredded cooked chicken
2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend (divided)
1 (10 oz) can cream of chicken soup
½ cup milk
½ cup sour cream
1 can Ro-tel tomatoes (drained)
½ packet taco seasoning
1 large bag Doritos
Shredded lettuce (optional)
diced tomato (optional


Directions
Step 1: Pre-heat the oven to 350 degrees. In a large bowl mix together shredded chicken, 1 cup of cheese, cream of chicken soup, milk, sour cream, Ro-tel tomatoes, and taco seasoning. Mix well.
Step 2: Grease a 2-quart casserole dish, and add a layer of crushed Doritos across the bottom. Top with a layer of the chicken mixture. Add another layer of crushed Doritos, and then add another layer of the chicken mixture. Top with remaining cheese. You can add more crushed Doritos on top as well if you wish. Step 3: Cover and place into the oven and bake at 350 degrees for 30-25 minutes until bubbling hot. Remove from the oven and top with lettuce and tomato if you choose. (Makes 4 Servings)

What I made for supper tonight. It was pretty good, too. lol
·


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I just got the don't bring your fish to Texas comment from my brother. I told him they could be packed in a box as if they were being mailed. We'lkl see what happens. Right now it's got me upset.


----------



## registereduser

Just say "You're not the boss of me!". He's got a lot of nerve. :evil:


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Yeah but we'll be staying with him. He did say I could get new fish. I feel like a 6 year old. Can I have a fish, daddy? Please?? lol


----------



## Shirleythebetta

That is really sad. I hope he doesn't try to take over your life. I remember you saying something about him not being happy you don't work and such.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, he didn't really say I CAN'T take them, he said DON'T take them. I haven't heard aany more on the subject this morning. Yeah, he and my mom both like to tell me what to do. The thing is, I'm kind of at everyone's mercy because I don't drive.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yea my mom goes through that sometimes. She doesn't drive either and it brings her to tears sometimes when she calls people she knows for a ride and they don't have the time for her. I try to be there for her whenever I can though, I try and take her out once a week. Is it a fear of driving or are you physically incapable? My mom's problem is that she is deathly afraid to drive. She doesn't even like riding in cars but she forces herself.


----------



## dramaqueen

My vision isn't good enough for me to drive and it sucks big time.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

There isn't anything to help you? My brother is partially blind


----------



## MattsBettas

What's he going to do if you bring them XD?


----------



## dramaqueen

Probably mostly yell. lol He likes animals but he's so moody. One minute he's nice and th \e next he's yelling about something.


----------



## dramaqueen

The braces are being installed right now and the noise is deafening. I may have to go for a walk. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

The granite goes up tomorrow and the house goes on the market this weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hate when people post an ad or link to a teeth whitening thing on facebook. Who wants to look at someone's dirty teeth! Gross!


----------



## dramaqueen

67 degrees here today. I'm sitting here waiting for the granite guys to come and finish up.


----------



## dramaqueen

I get to sleep in tomorrow. YAY! lol


----------



## MattsBettas

Yea hahaha.!


----------



## dramaqueen

*sigh* I don't think I'll be cooking pork chops anymore. My mom didn't even eat hers because she can't chew it. Maybe I'll try to use the rest to make red chili.


----------



## dramaqueen

I put Lucky next to Dijon and Licky's whole personality changed. lol He started flaring at Dijon. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I hate when people post an ad or link to a teeth whitening thing on facebook. Who wants to look at someone's dirty teeth! Gross!


i use chrome with ad block and i never see ads, not even here on bf.com


----------



## dramaqueen

I use Firefox. I don't know if they have an ad block or not. This wasn't an ad, it was something someone "liked" on FB.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's gonna storm here in a while.


----------



## ZergyMonster

It's been raining here for 2 weeks. I'm glad I was able to erect my garden's fence before it started.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm still waiting for the rain. We were supposed to get severe weather but we're not now, thank goodness.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're going out with my cousins on Sunday for dinner. I'm glad. Weekends are boring. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

The house goes on the market Monday.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might go to the coffee tomorrow. I'm sure all the neighbors are going to question me about moving. Nosy biddies.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty busy week ahead. We've got to keep this place picked up while it's for sale. I'm supposed to go to Indiana this week overnight but not sure. Then next Saturday I'm meeting with 2 old childhood friends. That will be fun.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sitting here talking to my friends.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sounds busy dq!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah and I think my house may have sold already. We're supposed to get an offer today. Yay!


----------



## MattsBettas

That's great!


----------



## dramaqueen

False alarm. The people were interested but something happened. Our real estate agent said their son wanted them to get a different agent or something and it was like they fell off the face of the earth and ours never heard back from them.


----------



## registereduser

That happens a lot. I am sure you will sell soon because it's a seller's market right now, not too many homes available and prices are going up in many places. I hope you get your asking price.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we got 2 offers today or rather, two potential offers. They're both waiting for preapproval from their banks before they make an actual offer. It might turn out to be a bidding war.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we know we got at least one contract. Our agent is meeting with one person to get the contract this afternoon. We'll see what happens.


----------



## dramaqueen

False alarm again. Now the real estate agent says there aren't any contracts. One person wants to make an offer but hasn't put theor house up for sale yet and the other one hasn't gotten preapproved for a loan yet. It's nerve wracking!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

It is. It's a pain in the butt. My parent's tryed to sell their house once but ended up staying there because they got tired of the process.


----------



## dramaqueen

If my brother knew any of this he'd call the agent and raise you know what.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a good time visiting with my old friends. We're going to stay in touch through FB.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had two different people come today. One was here for about 5 minutes and left and we weren't here when the others came. Our agent says people want a patio. Um, then don't look at houses with no patio, people!


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Had two different people come today. One was here for about 5 minutes and left and we weren't here when the others came. Our agent says people want a patio. Um, then don't look at houses with no patio, people!


How dumb, a buyer can add a patio on any house easily if that's what they want. I would think the number of bedrooms and bathrooms would be at the top of their list.


----------



## dramaqueen

Tonight, we had a couple come and look at our house.We were home when they came and it turns out that we know these people! The woman used to clean our clubhouse and is the sister of a neighbor I petsat for several years ago. They love our house and want to make an offer. They're pretty sure they can sell their condo right away and their agent is putting theirs up for sale tomorrow. I really hope it goes through and this isn't a false alarm. I really don't think so because they came back later in the evening without their agent. I know you really aren't supposed to do that but we know these people. I really hope this works out!!


----------



## registereduser

If the house sells soon where will you go? Is the new place ready yet?


----------



## dramaqueen

We'll be staying with my brother until our new place is built. If his HOA doesn't approve the new addition then we'll buy a house.


----------



## dramaqueen

We got a real offer on the house today and our agent is coming over tonight with a contract. The people who came the other night think we're going to give our house away and with no agent involved. I dontthink so!!


----------



## dramaqueen

The next step is getting through the inspection.


----------



## dramaqueen

An afghan I'm making for a friend.







Lucky Chance.







Pretty trees in my neighborhood.















Irises in my yard given to me years ago by a neighbor I was close to.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I have a bunch of flowers coming up too. Some were supposed to be annuals. They came back for three years. My oak tree put enough leaves there to keep them warm enough I suppose.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to be a nice day today for the Kentucky Derby Pegasus parade. We'll probably watch some of it on tv.


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't have to cook dinner tonight.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Yay I hate cooking. My commencement is tomorrow and I'm terrified. Send good vibes my way tomorrow okay?


----------



## dramaqueen

You bet I will! I'm proud of you! You did it!!! YAY! Everything will be fine. Think about what you accomplished and now you'll be taking the next step in getting your B.A.


----------



## dramaqueen

Watching the pres derby races.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got my new router installed today.


----------



## dramaqueen

It is so cold and rainy here today. We're meeting my cousin for lunch later.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to be up by 8 tomorrow morning for the inspection. Our dishwasher is leaking so we know we need to have that fixed.


----------



## dramaqueen

We may be leaving here in the next 2-3 weeks. It looks more like we're going to be getting a house now instead of adding on to my brother's house.


----------



## dramaqueen

Having the bulbs in the microwave replaced today and we're calling the movers. One company wanted $6000..
Also, I've been trying to decide if a Labrador retriever was right for me since I've been told negative things about them. So yesterday, I talked to a dog trainer at Petsmart who has experience with them. She said they don't shed any more than other dogs and to get a Furminator for grooming. She also said they don't dig any more than other dogs do and to make sure the dog doesn't get bored. I also plan to never leave it outside unsupervised. The 3rd thing I was worried about was chewing. She told me to make sure he has plenty of chew toys to keep him occupied and not to let him have the run of the house unsupervised. So, in conclusion, I think I'm getting a Lab.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I would get a lab. I love them. They are sweet dogs and have beautiful and expressive faces. I haven't had a lot of bad experiences with them but you know, everyone has an opinion. Everyone has something negative to say about every breed. Like my Aussie Shepard? My complaint on them is they shed like crazy. I can go pluck a hand full of mine right now in one move. But you have to go with your gut and personally I think a yellow lab will be the doggy for you.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> We may be leaving here in the next 2-3 weeks. It looks more like we're going to be getting a house now instead of adding on to my brother's house.


I'm glad you're getting your own place, much better than living with bossy brother! Will you be getting a puppy or an older dog from a shelter or rescue?


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting a puppy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nothing new to report. We still don't know when the heck we're getting out of here. Hopefully we'll find out this weekend. A friend of mine is coming next Thursday and we're going out for margaritas. Lol


----------



## registereduser

How are you moving your stuff? a moving company?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I know a little more about what's going on. We're not building onto my brother's and we're getting a house. We just don't know when. Also, we're not leaving in two weeks, we'll leave whenever we're ready.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think we're going to leave probably at the first of June.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're out of here on the 29th of May. My stress level has gone up these last few days and not all of it from moving.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it goes better. I know it can't be easy what you are dealing with.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. Then there will be stress when we get down there and stay with my brother until we find a house.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm going out with a friend tomorrow. I have some decisions to make about some stuff and hopefully, she can help me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going out for dinner and margaritas tomorrow and Saturday two girls from my drama team are taking me out for lunch.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, my fish are gone now. The good thing is I have at least 2 waiting for me when I get there. At least I have this forum so at least something isn't going to change, at least not that I know of.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Best of luck to you, I'm always around if you want to talk. I'm just lurking in the shadows.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Zergy. This past week sucked.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got a few boxes packed today and went to say goodbye to a friend. We leave a week from tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got 3 fish from Myates and I'm thrilled to death to have something to look forward to!


----------



## dramaqueen

One of my new guys I'll be getting when I get settled. He's beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

Another one.


----------



## dramaqueen

The 3rd one. lol


----------



## registereduser

:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess my weekend will consist of more packing. I'm also going out for lunch with 2 members of my drama team tomorrow. The movers come Wednesday and we're out of here Thursday. I'll be posting as much as I can until then. I'll be without Internet for about 2 days.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so excited about getting my new fish I can't hardly stand it! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Upset about the *house rules* we were just given by my brother. We aren't being allowed to sit on the couch in the livingroom nor can we use too much toilet paper. Lol I hope sleeping on the bed will be ok. Maybe we need to buy dog beds and sleep in a doghouse.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> Upset about the *house rules* we were just given by my brother. We aren't being allowed to sit on the couch in the livingroom nor can we use too much toilet paper. Lol I hope sleeping on the bed will be ok. Maybe we need to buy dog beds and sleep in a doghouse.



Oh boy. How long will you be staying there? It sounds like it's going to be a real party


----------



## dramaqueen

About a month! "cries"


----------



## dramaqueen

Four hours in the ER with my mom.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Four hours in the ER with my mom.


uh-oh! Stress? :-(



dramaqueen said:


> Upset about the *house rules* we were just given by my brother. We aren't being allowed to sit on the couch in the livingroom nor can we use too much toilet paper. Lol I hope sleeping on the bed will be ok. Maybe we need to buy dog beds and sleep in a doghouse.


 Don't they realize you can buy your own tp? What's wrong with the couch?


----------



## dramaqueen

Everything checked out ok with her heart. They're keeping her overnight for observation.


----------



## dramaqueen

I went to say goodbye to agood friend and neighbor. I used to sit with his wife who has Alzheimer's. When my mom was in the nursing home where his wife is I rode with him every day to see my mom while he had dinner with his wife. He's a good guy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sitting here at the hotel drinking tea. We'll be leaving shortly after eating breakfast.


----------



## logisticsguy

Wishing you the best DQ. Moving can be so stressful and emotional. Those are some beauty fish from Myates. Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Yes, it's been emotional. I only got along with about 3 people in my neighborhood so I'll miss them but the rest can go to you know where. Lol. We lived in Kentucky for 20 years and until about 6 or 7 years ago we spent holidays alone. My family in Kentucky sucks. This stupid cousin's wife whom the family can't stand was over on moving day. She just had knee replacement surgery and she had to use the restroom. Of course there was stuff in her way. She looks at me and says if you don't movethaat stuff right now I'm going to pee my pants. She had no business at my house that day anyway.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's been emotional. I only got along with about 3 people in my neighborhood so I'll miss them but the rest can go to you know where. Lol. We lived in Kentucky for 20 years and until about 6 or 7 years ago we spent holidays alone. My family in Kentucky sucks. This stupid cousin's wife whom the family can't stand was over on moving day. She just had knee replacement surgery and she had to use the restroom. Of course there was stuff in her way. She looks at me and says if you don't movethaat stuff right now I'm going to pee my pants. She had no business at my house that day anyway.


Am I the only one who would have said "Well I guess you're going to be wet in about 5 minutes"? What a tool.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, she's a real witch. I'm sure they'll want to visit us here too. I wanted SO bad to let her have it the other day but I decided to be nice for the sake of my cousin who has done stuff for us.


----------



## MattsBettas

Did you change the name of your journal?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I did. My life is still boring but I have so much stuff to learn around here. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Our stuff arrived and is in storage nearby and cost us $1000 less than we were originally quoted. Now my SIL wants us to look into getting an apartment. I don't think so!


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Our stuff arrived and is in storage nearby and cost us $1000 less than we were originally quoted. Now my SIL wants us to look into getting an apartment. I don't think so!


They offer you a place to stay for a month then want you to get an apt.? :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

Hasn't you brother been looking for a house for you? He knows the area best.


----------



## dramaqueen

He took us to an area we found on the Internet and we went through 2 houses. One was sold and the other one is still under construction. It's my SIL that thinks we need to be in an apartment because of my mom's health problems. Ar can't afford assisted living and if we got an apartment it would probably cost $1000 a month and we'd still be cooking and cleaning for ourselves. She forgets that my mom has had plenty of experience buying and selling houses. She ol also thinks I can't take care of a dog. I'm not responsible enough. Lol


----------



## registereduser

SIL is a real peach :-?


----------



## dramaqueen

Crappy day today. I don't know where anything is in this stupid kitchen and if we don't fix our dinner before SIL comes home then she'll assume we were waiting for her to come home and do it. My gosh, I can't wait to get our own place.


----------



## dramaqueen

Made the mistake of contacting a *high end* real estate agency. They said they'd call us back after saying we don't qualify for a house we wanted because we're on fixed incomes but never did. If they don't want to do business with us then just say I'm sorry we can't help you. Idiots! That's no way to do business.


----------



## dramaqueen

Talked to another agent and the news is some better. We're qualified for more money. Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

We can't do anything until we have the closing.


----------



## logisticsguy

Keep your chin up dq and remember it is only temporary. Cheering for you!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got through another day. It sucks being in someone else's house and not having your own stuff. And I hate being fishless! That REALLY sucks.


----------



## MattsBettas

I just posted a reply in my journal to you about that!


----------



## dramaqueen

This is a house we wanted but is too expensive.







This is from our road trip/







From our trip.







Where we stayed before leaving















At one of our favorite restaurants.


----------



## registereduser

OMG YOU EAT FISH???!!! :rofl:


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl. Yes, I do. I wouldn't tell my fish, if I had any. lol


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Where are your fish? 

Dogs go to Doggy Day Care.
Fish go to...... Holiday Finn?.... Motel Fish? 

My fish are smart. They stayed at a Holiday Finn Express last night. (And I obviously have been watching too much TV.  )


----------



## jadaBlu

I don't eat fish often but I now feel guilty eating fish in front of my fish.


----------



## ravenwinds

Seems kind of silly when you take into account most tropical fish, including bettas and tetras, eat FISH....basically anything small enough to fit in their mouths..including babies of their own kind. Yes, they eat worms and bugs and small crustaceans, but they eat fish as well. Look on your betta food containers....most contain fish meal.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had to rehome all of my fish before moving to Texas. I really miss them.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Awwww. :-( But I'm sure you sent them all to good homes. They'll be OK.


----------



## dramaqueen

A lady at my Petsmart took them. I haven't even got the heart go call her about them.


----------



## dramaqueen

We got some good news. Our closing will be this friday. Maybe we can look for a house this weekend.


----------



## dramaqueen

First experience cooking on a gas stove. Going ok so far. lol


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

How did dinner turn out?


----------



## dramaqueen

It turned out alright. It was just soup. My sister in law even ate some. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Almost got in trouble over the security system.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we had to go out this afternoon to have some paperwork notarized for our closing tomorrow. The agent called and said he'd be by in 15 minutes. I thought, oh crap, what am I going to do about the alarm system? I knew what to do, it was just actually DOING it that scared me. So I got my mom out of the house and set the alarm, locked up and left, praying that the darn thing wouldn't go off. I was a wreck the whole time we were gone and when we got home I unlocked the door, went in and punched in the code. The alarm didn't go off. Everything was fine! Lol My SIL was proud of me. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We might do yardwork tonight, if there's time.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

I like yard work. Its therapeutic for me


----------



## dramaqueen

I never really liked it but I've enjoyed helping my SIL. I'm hoping it will help us to bond.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our offer on the house was accepted. They're even going to have blinds put up for us and also a refridgerator. Now all we need is a washer and dryer. Hopefully, we can get in a little bit early.


----------



## registereduser

Was there an inspection yet?


----------



## dramaqueen

Not on the new house yet. We just signed the papers tonight. I'm sure there will be an inspection and walkthrough later.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's 85 degrees out and my SIL has already been working in the yard for several hours. I'm eating my breakfast and will join her in a few minutes.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cooked a fantastic meal tonight with my SIL. We had pork chops, spinach and gnocchi. Mmm, good!


----------



## dramaqueen

Had leftover tortilla soup tonight. It sure was good!


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to an Aldi's in another town with my SIL and got lost. Stupid navigation system.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went grocery shopping this morning and got lost. Luckily, we found our way back. Bleh, this is getting old!


----------



## Fenghuang

Don't feel bad. I am horrible with directions. I can barely find my way around my own town and I've lived here all my life. xD


----------



## dramaqueen

lol. Well, we're new to Texas and have so much to learn. It's so frustrating and I'm about to lose my mind.


----------



## registereduser

It will take awhile. When I moved across the country it was like moving to a whole different country! It took me years to feel comfortable with the roads and such. Take your time, study some maps and mapquest every trip.


----------



## dramaqueen

Venturing out on our own today. Kind of scary. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We stopped yesterday and got a sandwich from Subway. My brother and sister in law saw us on camera eating our sandwiches. I'm glad they don't have cameras in the bathrooms.


----------



## Destinystar

Throw a towel over that camera DQ, accidentally of course ;-) :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I'd be in big trouble if I did.


----------



## dramaqueen

We went out again today and bought a newspaper for my mom and some stamps. I found out that if we get any packages we have to pick them up at the post office. Bleh. Wth.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got to go back out and recopy some important papers because they didn't have my name on them. Crap!.


----------



## dramaqueen

Learning some new recipes and how to cook with fresh, healthy ingredients thanks to my SIL.


----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> Learning some new recipes and how to cook with fresh, healthy ingredients thanks to my SIL.



That's great DQ! It sounds like you and SIL are getting a bit more chummy these days


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah things are better.


----------



## dramaqueen

We've got a nice 4th of July dinner planned. We're grilling out salmon burgers, potato salad and pasta salad, I think.


----------



## dramaqueen

Actually I'll be in charge of grilling so my SIL says. Lol


----------



## registereduser

I'm glad things are better for you have a happy 4th!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. You, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

We ended up not grilling. Neither one of us is comfortable using the grill so we cooked them in the dkkllet. OMG were those salmon burgers good! We still have leftover potato salad and stuff left.


----------



## dramaqueen

Today was a long day. We went to the store this morning then my SIL had to go into the office for a few hours. My mom slept most of the afternoon because she didn't feel good. I've been so freaking bored since being here. I thought of ordering some yarn and starting an afghan. We should be in our house in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## dramaqueen

We made stuffed peppers for supper. We didn't exactly follow a recipe but they turned out ok. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My mom still isn't feeling good so today wasn't a very good day. We're going out tomorrow morning so she can get her hair done. Might pick up a burger for lunch.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went out this morning and got my mom's hair done, went to the store and ate at McDonald 's for lunch. I haventhad Mcdonald 's in 3 months. Lol I'm planning on cooking a nice dinner Saturday for my mom, SIL and myself. I'm fixing breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes, spinach and salad. I hope it turns out ok.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm doing the preparation then we'll cook everything when my SIL gets home from work. We're having french fries instead of mashed potatoes.


----------



## dramaqueen

My dinner turned out pretty good except the pork chops were a bit tough. My SIL and I went out on the porch and drank a blue raspberry Smirnoff. Lol


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

A blue raspberry Smirnoff???? Really? I need to find some of that! 

I think you should invite us all for dinner. 

(Yes, I did mean the entire forum. What? You don't seem happy about that.... :/ )


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl. Those under 18 can't come. I like the sangria best, though. I think they're from Seagram 's though.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our house now has appliances and central air put in. The last pic is of the storm we had earlier tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're just staying home today. It's supposed to rain more anyway. Not sure what I'm fixing for dinner.


----------



## MattsBettas

Nice house. I can't wait for you to get your fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't either, Matt. It's driving me crazy not having fish. I've got 3 coming from Meredith and one from another breeder.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to the store today and ate at Sonic. Got some salmon burgers at the store.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're eating simple this weekend. We're working on a presentation that my SIL has to do for the CEO of her company. We're going out at 8 in the morning grocery shopping then we're getting pedicures.


----------



## dramaqueen

We actually didn't leave until 9 or so because my SIL got up late. Lol Well, late for her. We went to the store, came home, put groceries away and started our gumbo. Then we went out and got our nails and feet done, went shoe shopping and came home, ate lunch and took a nap. Then we got up, made a milkshake and finished making our gumbo. The gumbo was really good!


----------



## registereduser

Sounds like things with your brother & wife at his house are not as bad as you thought!


----------



## dramaqueen

Things are going pretty good right now but I'm still anxious to get into my own house.


----------



## dramaqueen

My SIL 's presentation went well and the CEO was impressed. I'm so happy for my SIL.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're still waiting on the appraisal so we can have our closing. We might not get to move for another 2 weeks because the moving company needs 2 weeks notice.


----------



## dramaqueen

The appraisal was yesterday and we should have the closing next week. The movers should deliver our stuff next friday.


----------



## dramaqueen

Our closing is next Wednesday and we move in Friday. I'm so glad! My mom also finally found a doctor and has an appointment the week after next.


----------



## dramaqueen

All this crap we have to go through is driving me nuts.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we had our closing and had some issues but everything went smoothly after that. Tomorrow we'll have our washer and dryer delivered and the ice maker put in our fridge then Friday we get our furniture and stuff. This stuff is almost over!


----------



## ZergyMonster

Glad to see everything is starting to work out for you.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. Now we get to start unpacking friday (let's hope there aren't any issues with the movers) and set everything up.My brother will be home in a month and we have some things for him to do. His wife has stuff for him to do at their house too so he'll be one busy dude. lol


----------



## registereduser

woot! So glad things went well and relatively painlessly


----------



## dramaqueen

I've had mixed feelings about this whole thing and I've had my anxiety flaring up because of the stress. I miss some things about Kentucky like knowing where everything is and having good doctors. I didn't really have any friends there but there were a few special people that I miss. The move was pretty traumatic. I think about the day we had the movers and it was so awful. It took 4 men 9 hours to pack our stuff and we had no appliances! I hope it only takes 3-4 hours to unload it. I miss the drama team, I miss walking to Petsmart. But I don't miss our nosey, crappy neighbors.


----------



## dramaqueen

We spent the day at the house and got our washer and dryer and ice maker installed. I'm glad that's over. Now we got the movers coming tomorrow and hopefully there won't be any problems. I won't have any Internet until Tuesday but will be on here a short time on Saturday.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I've had mixed feelings about this whole thing


I felt the same way when I moved across country. I loved my home in the east and miss it. I hope to go back someday. But where I am now is OK and I have grown to -- not love it, but like it a lot. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

We're all moved in and I have tv and internet. YAY!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully our yard will be mowed tomorrow. They couldn't mow today because the sprinkler system came on at 7 in the morning and the lawn guy came at 8 and the lawn was too wet.


----------



## dramaqueen

We finally got our mail and got a garbage dumpster.


----------



## dramaqueen

Getting my fish next week. Woot!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Garage door opener won't work and we think we have a problem with the irrigation system.


----------



## dramaqueen

It turned out that the problem wasn't the irrigation system but condensation from the air conditioner. Hopefully the garage door is fixed now. It better be cause we need to go to the store tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm just not real happy here. I have no friends, no social life. I'm stuck in the house all day. It's too hot to go anywhere anyway.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my linen closet straightened out last night. I had just thrown stuff in there when we moved in just to get it out of the way. It looks better than it did.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> I'm just not real happy here. I have no friends, no social life. I'm stuck in the house all day. It's too hot to go anywhere anyway.


Start volunteering......at the local library, animal shelter, food bank, churches, etc. You will make friends fast! Surely it will start to cool off soon weather-wise?


----------



## dramaqueen

The problem is that I have no transportation.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had dinner at my brother's. He flipped his lid because my mom ate a brownie that they wanted to have later with ice cream. What a jerk. He was ok afterwards but what s jerk. We found out that my SIL isn't retiring after all. She's waiting a while longer. Also her daughter is moving to Dallas which will be nice. I wish she'd be here so we could be friends. It's kind of strange to think that I have a step niece. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess we're staying home today. We ordered a lamp from JCPenney which we did not receive. Found out last night that the tracking says it was shipped to this address but we did not receive it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my Bissel swiffer steam mop and did my kitchen floor. I guess it did a decent job. My brother came over and hung up a few pictures for us. This place is looking a little more like a house.


----------



## logisticsguy

It does take some time to put down new roots when you move. Your a terrific person and there are local people who would love to have a friend like yourself. I bet it is nice to finally be in your own home.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you, Logisticsguy. Yeah, it is nice to be in our own home again.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just ordered some Tuscan white bean soup from amazon. It should come friday. I got some stuff coming tomorrow. We left a lot of crap behind when we moved and had to buy a bunch of cleaning supplies.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had to fire our lawn crew. We have a smaller yard than my brother and they were charging us $5 more. His yard is huge and they live in a gated community. Our builder has a guy that will do it for $40.


----------



## dramaqueen

Penneys is sending another lamp to replace the one we didn't get.


----------



## dramaqueen

We also have a new lawn guy who charges less.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got done vaccuuming everything but my mom's room. I swiffered the kitchen floor and might mop it later.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother just found a big spider called an orb weaver in his flower bed. EEEKK!! Omg, everything is bigger in Texas, even the bugs!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I never knew how much being in a new place would upset my anxiety so much.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Everything is bigger in Texas...except the road signs! My family and I couldn't figure that out for the life of us when we visited some relatives this summer!

Hopefully things will start to settle down and it'll really start to feel like home so you won't feel so anxious. I know when my mom and I first moved I jumped at every new sound in and out of the house!


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to admit that I really don't like it here. I like my house but I miss the familiarity of home. I miss my drama team, I miss walking to Petsmart. I miss walking down to Cane's for chicken. Ididn't like a lot of our nosey neighbors but we've been in our house for a month and haven't met any neighbors. We go to the store once a week but that's it. I feel like a prisoner in my own home. And I worry constantly about my mom's health.


----------



## ZergyMonster

I find it odd that introducing yourself to people can seem to foreign to many. It sucks when you can't approach someone and ask them "what's up" without having your motives questioned. 

I'm sure you're find some friends, you just need to find a gathering place or throw a party/get-together where that stigma of approach is gone.


----------



## dramaqueen

I go for a walk almost every night thinking I might meet some of my neighbors.


----------



## dramaqueen

I did meet my next door neighbor this morning. She seems nice.


----------



## BettaLover1313

That's good to hear! Sometimes it takes people a bit to get up the nerve to talk to the new people in the neighborhood and vice versa.


----------



## dramaqueen

Most people in this neighborhood are military and have young children.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just met the neighbors on the other side of us. They have 3 little girls and they're from Washington state. They seem to be very nice.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Awesome!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

We met some nice people by joining the local aquarium society. A bunch of fish nerds like me. If you joined the local betta or general fish club you wouldn't be a "fish out of water" ;-) and the group would benefit by having you as a member. I understand it can be tough with aging parent, we are going through this as well and it can be very stressful.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm the one who has to live with her and take care of her. My brother is out of town a lot for his job but neither he nor my SIL have any patience or compassion for old people. They don't want to take her anywhere because she has to use a walker and they don't want it in their BMW.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother and sister in law came over tonight and brought watermelon and cookies. They moved my bed to the middle of the room instead of against the wall. The room is tiny and not what I'm used to but I'll be getting a Murphy bed which will take up half of the other room I'll eventually move into. We also found out that my sister in law 's daughter and granddaughter are coming next week.


----------



## dramaqueen

Everything here is a pain in the hind end. We went to get our id and driver's license and we have to prove residency. We haven't been here quite a month and my mom didn't have her birth certificate so we have to go back. Then my mom can't get her pain meds refilled because the insurance and doctor's office aren't working together very well. *sigh*


----------



## dramaqueen

Actually we've been here 3 months but in our house less than a month.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother just had a guy over to give him an estimate on the cost of a pool.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother is coming over to mount a Tv on my mom's bedroom wall tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just another boring weekend. I have some cleaning to do but don't feel like doing it. Lol. Always something to do around the house.


----------



## dramaqueen

Did some mopping, cleaned the kitchen ciuntertops and made lasagna and spinach for dinner. Not sure what we're having tomorrow night. My brother leaves for North Carolina Monday to drive his stepdaughter and step granddaughter here. His stepdaughter just got a job in Dallas so they'll be moving up there in a few weeks. I wish it wasn't so freaking hot here.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lasagna is amazing. Sounds like you're starting to settle in .


----------



## dramaqueen

It was Stouffer 's lasagna but still pretty good. I cooked fresh spinach, though. Tonight we were going to have spaghetti but decided to make hamburgers instead.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're picking up bar b q for dinner. I don't think I'm doing too much today because I'm having problems with my knee.


----------



## dramaqueen

The bbq was pretty good but the sauce was watery. The potato salad was good, the macaroni and cheese was ok and the pinto beans were ok but needed some salt. Overall not bad.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another boring day tomorrow. At least we get mail tomorrow. I thought it might rain earlier but NO IT NEVER RAINS IN TEXAS. We're just going to burn up here. I'd like to ask my brother to take me to Petco but he's out of town right now and is always busy when he's home.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got a bit of cleaning done today and bought a crapload of groceries so we should be set for 10 days or so. Might need a new laptop. It's acting up on me.


----------



## dramaqueen

My laptop is going out on me so I'm getting a new one. Tired of fooling with it. I might try making gumbo this weekend. My brother, his stepdaughter and stepgranddaughter should be home by then. I'm not making it for them though. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Not much going on today. I got the pants and top I ordered and everything fit just fine. I did some vaccuuming and will finish that up tomorrow. I didn't do the whole house because of my knee.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to try making gumbo tomorrow using Zatarain. It won't be as good as my sister in law's but it shouldn't be too bad. My brother and his stepdaughter come back from Dallas tomorrow afternoon. I don't think we'll get to meet her tomorrow. Everyone will be too tired.


----------



## dramaqueen

Probably going to meet my 'niece ' and her daughter tonight. They're all coming over tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

Met my brother's stepdaughter and stepgranddaughter last night. They came over and we had brownies. They seem to be very nice.


----------



## dramaqueen

It just amazes me how some people can build s new house, whine about how much it costs, complain that they don't have any money then go to the beach on vacation.Wth? Then there are those people called multi slackers who do nothing all day 
at work except browsing forums and looking for good deals on cars, trips to the Carribean or Hawaii.


----------



## ZergyMonster

It's odd how I can never find those kinds of jobs...


----------



## dramaqueen

Wouldn't it be nice to surf forums posting here and there while you're supposed to be working?
In other news I should be getting my fish in another week or so. Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm getting my Murphy bed tomorrow. We're also getting an entertainment center.


----------



## dramaqueen

Half our stuff is here now. My brother will bring the rest of it this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

The Murphy bed won't work in my room so it's going in the study. That leaves the other bedroom with plenty of doom for my fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

My laptop came but I wasn't home to sign for it so I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> The Murphy bed won't work in my room so it's going in the study. That leaves the other bedroom with plenty of doom for my fish.


doom? :rofl:

You get whole room for fish? woot!


----------



## dramaqueen

Not doom! Lol Stupid kindle. I might have a whole room for my fish. I'm not going to have as many as I did. I have enough to take care of with my house.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got my laptop up and running. I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets




----------



## ZergyMonster

Happy Birthday DQ.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, guys.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had a nice day today. We were told to leave the house this morning and while we were gone my brother and sister in law, my step niece and step great niece came over, installed a tv on my bedroom wall and set up a nice lunch for me. We had chicken salad sandwiches, and guacamole. The guacamole and chicken salad were made by my sister in law. And my brother made me an Italian cream cake. It was all so good! then later this evening they brought us some Thai food for dinner.
Oh, and I can't forget the cute piñata they got me filled with candy and also a helium filled balloon.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sounds awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

It was! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

We're eating leftover Thai food tonight. I mopped the bathroom floors and might do the kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## Blue Fish

You're so much better about cleaning than I am, lol! (And Happy belated birthday!! It sounds like it was great.)  

I should be cleaning, but instead I spent the afternoon on the deck with the dogs making Styrofoam rock backgrounds for my planted tanks. This was NOT productive in terms of my bathroom soap scum.  

I'm totally jealous of your cream cake.


----------



## dramaqueen

I did manage to get a nap in after cleaning. Lol I'm not much for cleaning, either but with a new house and a brother and siser in law who look in every corner and make comments I need to keep up with everything.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's cool and cloudy here this morning. The temp willnprobably go to 92 or 93 later this afternoon. Our lawn got mowed this morning.and we hope we got our drainage problem on the side of the house fixed.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to the store and for once didn't spend over $100.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pics of my birthday balloon and piñata.


----------



## dramaqueen

Stuffed peppers and mashed potatoes for supper. It's been raining this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's been raining all day. I think we're having spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## ZergyMonster

Nice pinata, what kind of candy did you put in it?


----------



## dramaqueen

It had Hershey bars, snickers and paydays.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just renewed my IBC membership.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ordered an IBC keychain.Tomorrow I'm planning on ordering a doormat for the front porch.


----------



## Mo

I never ordered anything from IBC other than the membership, lol. Now that I think of it.. It would have been cool to buy a key chain. All I got was those stickers that you got when you because a member. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I got a sticker but it was torn and I had to throw it away. I think I still have the decal somewhere, though. Everything is still disorganized because of the move.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. My sticker is about to rip too. The crease in the middle is about to budge, but I am still using the decal too


----------



## dramaqueen

It would be nice if they could mail it without folding it.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. They'd last longer but there still nice stickers!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they are. I wonder if I'll get anything for renewing?


----------



## Mo

I don't know, but that'd be awesome if you did


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got several things coming in the mail this week. Toilet paper, a keychain and my fish! Lol


----------



## Mo

Lol. I just have my fish and moss.. Do you have any pictures of huge fish from myates?


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't have any. They were on my old laptop that died. I could ask her to post some.


----------



## Mo

Oh. Okay, I'd love that!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just pm 'd her and asked her if she could post some in the pictures section of bf.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got to get 2 containers cleaned and ready to go for Jitters, Banner and the little copper girl I'm getting. I need to clean the plastic plants, too. I also have a couple of decorations that need cleaned. I get up every morning and I just don't feel like doing anything. Nothing in my life to look forward to but now I have these guys.


----------



## beautiful Betta

I know how you feel, I can't wait to go back to the UK and close this chapter in my life, and then I can look forward to setting up a new tank too, and getting on with my life. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother came over and got our entertainment center and office furniture set up. We're giving a desk and bookcase to my step niece.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm cleaning out containers to house my new fish in. I'll get them on Thursday hopefully. I've got a piece of furniture to keep them on that will be perfect for them. We found a Dollar tree in our area and got a bunch of stuff that we needed.


----------



## dramaqueen

The tracking says I'll get the fish Friday.


----------



## Mo

Awesome DQ! I'm looking forward to seeing your fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope I can get my pics to post on this laptop. It's different than my old one because this one has windows 8.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's almost 1:30 in the morning. I've got to get to sleep. Didn't sleep well last night and now my stomach is, uh, gassy and I may have trouble sleeping again. My brother thinks I take 3 hour naps every day. Ha!! The last time I slept close to that was a few years ago after a dinner theater and I was exhausted from 3 late night rehearsals in a row.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm still waiting for my IBC membership card. Tomorrow I get my fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

My babies are in Ft Worth! I can't believe they'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mo

Great DQ! I hope they get there safe and sound


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. I can't take pics because the little device I have for my phone broke.


----------



## dramaqueen

My mail came but the fie didn't. I don't know if they'll be delivered later by s separate truck because they're coming from Ft Worth or not but things sure are different in Texas.


----------



## dramaqueen

Heading to bed and hope I can sleep. Hopefully the fish make it tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Still waiting. I hate the postal service. They absolutely suck. We had good mail people in Kentucky. Not so sure here.


----------



## registereduser

dramaqueen said:


> Still waiting. I hate the postal service. They absolutely suck. We had good mail people in Kentucky. Not so sure here.


did you get a tracking number?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes and it hasn't been updated since day before yesterday. It says they're enroute from Ft Worth.


----------



## dramaqueen

They made it safe and sound! A little pale but that's expected. What a relief!


----------



## dramaqueen

I just fed them and the little girl chased her pellet to the bottom. Lol She's a bit clamped and has stress stripes but is swimming around.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Glad that your fish came in safe and sound!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you.


----------



## registereduser

WOOT! How many did you get?


----------



## Mo

Awesome!


----------



## dramaqueen

Three. 2 males, brothers and one very tiny around 3 months old female. I can't post pics yet because I don't have an adapted for my phone yet. The old one broke.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got a lot done today. Got Banner, Jitters and my little girl settled in and made gumbo for dinner. I really don't want to cook tomorrow and may talk my mom into getting a sandwich for lunch and having gumbo for dinner. I need a name for my girl. I've decided on either Gweneth, Molly, Liesl or Larisa.


----------



## dramaqueen

All 3 of my fish ate well this morning. They got 3 pellets apiece and they gobbler them up. Lol They're still pretty hungry from their trip but I want to take it slow so they don't get digestive problems.


----------



## dramaqueen

A former neighbor of mine has a daughter who is a police officer in Ky. They were coming back from Florida and got stopped for speeding. My neighbor said a long time ago that all Julie had to do was flash her badge and they'd let her go. Umm ...sorry, you're not above the law!! Thank you to the Georgia police officer who wrote them a ticket. Actually Julie wasn't driving, her police officer buddy was. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I just fed the fish a crushed up omega one pellet apiece for a snack. They're doing well. The little girl is not as clamped and I can see her color better today. I can see the red in her.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got done making chicken salad. We'll have that for lunch and steak sandwiches for dinner with some coleslaw or potato salad.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im so glad you got your fish!


----------



## dramaqueen

I woke up to the boys building bubblenests and my little girl scattering bubbles around her container.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had a minor scare tonight. My mom cut her toe and couldn't get it to stop bleeding. She's diabetic and takes a bloodthinner and so we called 911 for a little first aid. Everything is fine now.


----------



## Destinystar

Oh no DQ that is scary and so happy to hear she is fine. Hugs for you and your Mom 

Also happy to hear your fish are doing so well and the little boys are building bubble nests already and the little girl sounds so sweet !


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. We're getting ready for our weekly trip to the store right now. Neither of us slept much last night.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm feeling tired and my stomach feel kind of Blech. I ate 2 sausage rolls for breakfast and a big Mac for lunch.


----------



## dramaqueen

Slept part of the afternoon and then we got a surprise visit from my sister in law.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'vebeen doing some cleaning and getting things picked up before my brother comes Saturday. They got things going on their pool so their yard is a mess right now. It's going to be beautiful when it's done. They'll have a hot tub and a waterfall.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got the house vaccuumed and need to do some dusting. Water changes tomorrow. I'm anticipating some problems catching my female because she's so tiny.


----------



## dramaqueen

For now I decided to call my little girl Liesl for now. She striped up but settled down after I put her back in the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got Banner's water changed so they're all set for the week. I have heaters in all of the containers. The adjustable one was set st 77* but went up to like 83 or 84 so I'm afraid to use it. I don't want Jitters to burn up. We have our sir off and it's been 75 -76 in the house.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sitting out on my patio listening to some good Christian music which I haven't done in 5 months.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another cool day here in Texas. I ordered some yarn so I can make Afghans for my step niece and her daughter for Christmas.
Also, I'm thinking of taking Mo 's copper male hm who got injured in a spawn attempt. Still thinking of a way to broach the subject of getting another fish to my mom. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Okay, so I'm going to take the guy from Mo. He's beautiful and just needs some tlc so he can recover from his injury. I wish I had some AQ salt.


----------



## dramaqueen

Fixing some lasagna and coleslaw for dinner. It's fairly cool here today so we have our windows open and fans on.


----------



## dramaqueen

I might be getting a cull from a breeder in a couple of months after it's grown out.


----------



## dramaqueen

Didn't sleep good last night so I took a nap this afternoon. We had cube steak and cabbage for dinner. It was good except the steak was tough.


----------



## ZergyMonster

How long does it normally take for you to complete an afghan?
They sound warm.


----------



## dramaqueen

About two weeks. Yeah, they're pretty warm.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sat on the patio awhile ago enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

My piñata and a sunset pic.


----------



## dramaqueen

Banner and Liesl


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

Jitters and Liesl.


----------



## dramaqueen

I finally got my memory card to work so I can post more pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

Vegetable soup and eggrolls for supper tonight.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Your bettas are adorable! I really love Banners & Jitters coloring!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank you. They're brothers from the same spawn and I got them from Myates. I also got the female from her.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, what a boring night!


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to my brother's for dinner later.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a nice dinner. We had roast beef with potatoes, red and yellow peppers, mushrooms and onion cooked with the roast and red cabbage. Then for dessert my brother made strawberry pie. Mmmm!! And I'll be getting Mo 's copper guy Wednesday. I'm thinking of naming him Pablo. Lol that's what my step great niece named my birthday pinata.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's been raining all day.


----------



## dramaqueen

I should be getting my guy from Mo on Wednesday. I'm thinking of naming him Pablo. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Tonight was kind of a long night. I thought I was going to have some trouble with something but everything turned out ok. I wasn't able to get my container set up for the new fish like I wanted to but that's ok. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not a good day today. Something I love has come to an end.This will be self explanatory tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not sure where to go from here. I'm sure I'll find my niche somewhere. I still want to and enjoy helping people. I have so many friends here and enjoy interacting with them.


----------



## logisticsguy

Hmm I do not like the sound of that last post DQ. I really hope your not leaving us here.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sticking around for awhile. I've got a lot of friends here.


----------



## Illhearted

They kicked you out of the Mod club?


----------



## Chesh

YAYAYAYAYAY!!!! It's_ DQ!_

*GLOMPS*

Girl, I _never even knew you HAD a journal! _. . . and you _KNOW_ how I love my journal threads (and the peeps that write them *luffs*)
*subscribes to thread* 

I'm so much more active on TFK than BF. . . so this is a whole new world to me! 
::shinyeyes:: 

Suuuuper excited see _ALL THESE JOURNALS _that I never even knew existed!!!! And the _BEST PART_???! One of 'em is _YOURS!!!! _

*GRINS*

. . . once I get caught up elsewhere (I'm _ALWAYS_ a week or two behind on my poor subscriptions :/) I think I'll have to find my way into BF journal-land and drool all over these adorably tiny tanks (well, tiny compared to my 125g, lol) 

*ish excited*

I'll miss you behind-the-scenes. Mebbe one day you'll come back to us. . . in the meantime _DON'T LEAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 

_*SQUEEZES DQ SUPER TIGHT SO SHE CAN'T ESCAPE*



Oh, right. Back on topic. . . I LOVE FISH! (and you've got some PRETTY boys!!!!)

The Halloween decoration in that tank is so cute! Three cheers for SNOOPY! *luffs* 

I want to see more of your setups! You have _FOUR_ tanks, right? Lol. I might have to get into Betta. I have seven tanks, but they take up way too much space, lol! 

I want to know more about your fish and setups, but this thread is so long, I'll _NEVER_ make it back to the beginning! lol... Would you mind posting up pics of your babies all together? I want to see ^_^

*DEMANDS PICS*


All the hugs to you!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Not sure what I'll do yet. This is all new to me and too many changes. First a very hard, depressing move and now this. Oh, well, I still have my friends. We have a good group here at bf.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll see if I can get some pics up.


----------



## Sakura8

*subscribing*

You know that we're always here for you, right, DQ? Seriously, any time you need to talk you know how to reach any and all of us. 

*hugs*


----------



## dramaqueen

Ran a few errands and fed the fish. Stopped by my brother's for a minute. My SIL is going to be out of town next week so we'll probably get together for dinner.


----------



## dramaqueen

.


----------



## Romad

Your pic looks good to me DQ. Which one is this pretty fishy?


----------



## dramaqueen

New guy still in the shipping bag.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## Romad

dramaqueen said:


> View attachment 229569
> 
> 
> View attachment 229577


He's a stunner!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, he is.


----------



## dramaqueen

Working on two different Afghans, one for my niece and one for my great niece for Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

Jess, my fish are all in critter keepers.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Wow! Gorgeous new betta!!!


----------



## Mo

Hey DQ, how'd you think my packing was? I'm trying to get good with packing.... So did ya like it?


----------



## dramaqueen

Your packing was great, Mo! The fish was double bagged and he had plenty of newspaper packed around him so he wouldn't slide around. And the box was lined with Styrofoam which provides protection from cold.


----------



## dramaqueen

BettaLover1313 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous new betta!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Mo

Great, I just wanted to make sure that it was good.


----------



## dramaqueen

You packed him like a pro! lol
We might get to go next week to look for a new couch and loveseat. The one we have is like 20 years old. My SIL will be out of town all week so we can spend more tie hopefully with my brother. 
All the fish are doing well. They're eating good. I got my ittle girl some micro pellets. She has a hard time with the regular sized pellets. She's so funny the way she eats them. She attacks them then spits them out then follows them to the bottom, plays around with them then eats them when they get soft enough for her to chew. lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Way to go Mo! I can appreciate a good pack job! Your fish look great DQ.


----------



## Mo

Thanks LogisticsGuy. Thankfully the female I shipped to California got there fine too

And LOL DQ, that's what my fry would do with their pellets before I started to jus crush it up... I need one of those mortar and pestle thingies


----------



## Mo

How long did it take before your guy started puffing up and showing off DQ?


----------



## dramaqueen

Probably within the first hour I had him. Lol I named him Pablo. Lol I got a pinata for my birthday and my great niece said his name was Pablo so I decided to name my next fish that.


----------



## dramaqueen

logisticsguy said:


> Way to go Mo! I can appreciate a good pack job! Your fish look great DQ.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

A big thank you to those who have shown me support the last few days. You know who you are and it means a lot.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother brought over some apple kuchen this morning. He made it and boy was it good. He's a fantastc cook and he's going to make us some chili this week . My SIL will be in Dallas all week for work so we should get to spend time with him more. Their pool is coming along great. They've poured the concrete tday. They were a bit delayed by the monsoon we had the last week.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought TFK had a tank journal area. I guess I was wrong because I can't find one. Oh, well.


----------



## Mo

They used to have one...


----------



## ao

dramaqueen said:


> I thought TFK had a tank journal area. I guess I was wrong because I can't find one. Oh, well.


We do! It's right here!

www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-journals/

I live your new profile pic btw! he's gorgeous! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

thanks, Kitty.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cut up some strawberries and made deviled eggs tonight. I ave water changes to do tomorrow.


----------



## shannonpwns

Water changes....is it bad that I was bored today and was SAD that I didn't have any more water changes to do? I must be nuts, looking forward to WCs...lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's the only thing I don't like about keeping bettas is water changes. lol The fish don't care for it, either. lol


----------



## shannonpwns

I'm gonna blame it on my being sick, I usually hate WCs, but since I've been sick I haven't felt like doing much, so I was SO bored that even WCs were appealing hahah. 

I've got baby pink rams in one of my boys tanks, so I'm all worried about siphoning them up when I gravel vac...but then I look around the tank and remind myself that there's 100s more...lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Go ahead and suck some of them up if you have that many. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Did a water change today and fixed chicken for dinner. I was up until after 3 last night so I'm tired.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm anxiously awaiting a report from Mo on how his spawn is going. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

And I thought some of the convoys I've read on here and FB were bad lol. The convos my brother starts are usually politically related but talk about acting like children! Yes, you are, no, I'm not, yes, you are, no, I'm not... rofl


----------



## dramaqueen

Picked out a new couch and loveseat today. It will be delivered Monday. We need to move some furniture around to make room for the old one in the study. I have to move the old desk into the garage and my folding table somewhere.


----------



## ao

I love new furniture  The only thing i wish they would do is move themselves around XD it's such a pain dismantling and rebuilding stuff ...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, at least we're getting something new. The old couch is19 years old. My brother still has yet to put up the murphy bed. It will go in the study because my bedroom is too small.


----------



## Romad

Having a bit of insomnia DQ? It's pretty early there


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, couldn't sleep. Must be the sangria I drank.lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Did some more grocery shopping and tonight we're having Chili that my brother made and brought over this afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sitting here watching the world series and working on my afghan.


----------



## Angelafish

Cool, what kind of afghan? I actually crocheted one once... took me a LONG time! I can't believe I ever finished the thing. I don't knit or crochet much anymore... my mom is more into 'textile arts' than I am lol... I just haven't the patience!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's crocheted. It's orange, blue, green and yellow variegated. I'm doing it for my great niece for Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I ended up having to order 3 more skeins of yarn so I can finish up my great niece's afghan. It will come next week somethime but in the meantime I'll work on my niece's afghan. I'm hoping we'll all be together for Christmas.


----------



## Angelafish

dramaqueen said:


> It's crocheted. It's orange, blue, green and yellow variegated. I'm doing it for my great niece for Christmas.


That sounds pretty  Good luck with it! The one I did was a ripple afghan, and from start to finish took about 9 years lol...


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm doing one ripple and one regular.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have to watch what I say here but... making fun of people is soo not cool.


----------



## Angelafish

dramaqueen said:


> I'm doing one ripple and one regular.


Very cool! 



> I have to watch what I say here but... making fun of people is soo not cool.


I can't even tell you how much I agree, speaking as one who has been on the receiving end...  It's a shame that people feel the need to stoop so low just to make themselves feel cooler.


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess things just bother me.


----------



## Angelafish

Eh well, that's not a bad thing, of course... If it bothered more people, perhaps there would be fewer people having a rough time in life because of it. Unfortunately, it often is the case that one who's never been through it never quite understands what it's like, and takes it more lightly.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just wish these people would stop and think about what they're doing. You don't have to go along with the crowd.


----------



## dramaqueen

So the fall festival thing we went to wasn't any good. We had cold hotdogs, so so nachos and nasty brownies and no one except the people serving and one guy spoke to us.


----------



## dramaqueen

Crap! We've got water coming from under the front door from the rain. We're getting heavy rain and it's raining so hard and it's windy. We haven't had this problem before. We'll call the builder Monday to check things out.


----------



## ao

Oh no! stay dry! I live in a basement apartment so I'm wary of the same thing  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

We think and my brother does too, that the water came in because I opened the door. If we get a storm door it shouldn't happen.


----------



## dramaqueen

In my head: Big wheels by ELO.
On my mind: A lot of things.
In my tummy: bean soup and cornbread.


----------



## shannonpwns

Oh no! You have to buy a whole new door? Is there a new seal that you can buy for your current door instead? I'm talking about the plastic flap thing at the bottom of the door.


----------



## dramaqueen

No, just a storm door, not the regular door.


----------



## ao

I think we have one of those. I was afraid I would have my house flooded by hurricane sandy, but it held up pretty well.

the ugly disadvantages of being partially under ground :/


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad you survived Sandy. So many people lost everything.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're getting our new couch and loveseat tomorrow.


----------



## shannonpwns

Ohhhh storm door....had to ask my bf what that was...we don't have those here in California. LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, they're nice to have when the doorbells rings so you don't have to open your main door and there is nothing between you and a stranger. Lol A security door is really what we need.


----------



## dramaqueen

In my head: Don't bring me down by ELO.
On my mind: Dinner.
In my tummy: Nothing at the moment.


----------



## dramaqueen

In my head: Big wheels by ELO.
On my mind: the future.
In my tummy: iced tea and chicken.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went out and got chicken for lunch and now I'm full. Lol Don't feel like doing much. I have to do water changes. I think I'm losing Jitters because he hasn't Bern doing well the last few days. I'm going to put him in a smaller container so he can reach the surface easier.


----------



## Angelafish

dramaqueen said:


> In my head: Big wheels by ELO.
> On my mind: the future.
> In my tummy: iced tea and chicken.


Ah cool, you like ELO too!  One of my favorite bands, esp. Mr. Blue Sky!


----------



## dramaqueen

Mr blue sky is such a cheerful song. Out of the blue is the best album ever!!


----------



## dramaqueen

In my head : Don't bring me down by ELO.
On my mind:Life.
In my tummy: Ice cream.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a tree planted in our yard last week and today our yard guy brought over 2 crepe myrtle bushes which he'll plant in a couple days.


----------



## dramaqueen

This is our first Halloween in our new house. We're getting quite a few trick or treaters. We're kind of new to this after 18 years of living in a condo and never having trick or treaters.


----------



## Romad

We had tons of kids this year compared to last year. A grand total of 7


----------



## PetMania

This is my first Halloween in my new house as well. We found out from the neighbors that you can get up to 150+ kids in a few hours. We do live by a couple schools = a lot of kids. 5 neighborhoods bunched up in a small area of land (well compared to the size of our county).


----------



## dramaqueen

We live in a brand new neighborhood so that might be why but my brother didn't get many , either and he lives in the rich part of town. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I finally got my Texas ID card but my mom still can't get her license. They want her marriage license which she no longer has and a certified copy of her birth certificate. My brother told the woman who was an absolute you know what that it was easier to get a license if you were illegal and the woman said that comment was uncalled for. My brother said no it wasn't. So now we have to wait until my brother comes back from Japan and we need to send off from somewhere to get these two items.


----------



## Illhearted

Isn't it dangerous for her to have a license considering she's very elderly and has medical conditions that could be potentially dangerous for her and others if she's out on the road?


----------



## dramaqueen

A lot of people have health issues and still drive. She only goes to the store and beauty shop and my brother just lives a couple miles down the road.


----------



## dramaqueen

Almost got in trouble on another forum for recommending a 2.5 gallon for a betta. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Why would you get in trouble for that? is freedom of opinion not allowed there?


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, yeah but some forums have a "standard" as far as what they recommend. I recommended a 2.5 gallon and someone said they recommend 5 gallons and up. 5 gallons and under was never recommended for anything much less a betta. As OFL says, there are many different ways to keep and maintain the species.


----------



## dramaqueen

Kind of bummed that a friend lost a fish tonight but I got a nice compliment from the founder of one of my fb groups. He said how he has seen me teach people. I hope I've been able to teach people stuff. I don't know about stuff like diseases or a lot about cycling but I'm learning and I'm learning about show standards and I've been abe to answer some questions in our breeding area. I rely on guys like Matt, Logisticsguy and Mo to help me out. lol


----------



## PetMania

by fb.......do you mean FaceBook? Hehe, sorry if that's a derp question.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, facebook.


----------



## logisticsguy

dramaqueen said:


> A lot of people have health issues and still drive. She only goes to the store and beauty shop and my brother just lives a couple miles down the road.


My Grandpa was driving until he was 98 years old. When family said no more driving he was so upset. 83 years of driving experience with no accidents. Not all old people are the same, some are skilled and have good vision others may not. When an oldy becomes as dangerous as a teenager its time to get someone else behind the wheel. Ive been ripped for saying a 2.5 is ok myself. Its how the water is managed that matters more than the volume jmho.


----------



## dramaqueen

Exactly. If you maintain water quality then it's fine. Saying the fish doesn't have room to swim is baloney.


----------



## shannonpwns

In that case, put me in the betta abuser category because I have 5 fish in 2.5 gallon tanks lol. All are planted and heated and have a strip light over them. And they seem fine! Only one seems like he may be bored (he swims against the glass looking under the bed that's next to the tanks), but almost daily flare sessions calms him down. I have the piece of cardboard that comes wrapped around the 2.5 tanks when you buy them between each tank, and just remove them for a few hours on days that I'm home and let everyone see each other and get their anger and frustration out hahaha.


----------



## dramaqueen

It seems like some people on that other forum think they know all about bettas. I told them that many breeders keep theirs in beanies and gallon containers. They say smaller containers are only temporary. The only info I'm trusting now is from the IBC.


----------



## shannonpwns

Do they really expect a breeder to keep every single fish in 5+ gallons? Not every one has room for that, but have time to clean the small tanks properly. That's all that matters.


----------



## ao

I have 1 gallon tanks ^_^ the filter keeps my plakat busy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Some people are so fanatical. I hesitate to go to a new forum and offend everyone. I didn't really get in trouble, just chastised for it.


----------



## jaysee

shannonpwns said:


> Do they really expect a breeder to keep every single fish in 5+ gallons?


A lot of people differentiate between breeders and hobbyists. It's obviously not feasible to keep them all in 5 gallons. I think such people give them a pass on the jars because of necessity, not because it's something they think hobbyists should emulate.


----------



## dramaqueen

I do agree that you shuld try and give your betta the best home that you can but this "oh, your betta needs a 10 gallon all to himself is kind of silly.


----------



## jaysee

dramaqueen said:


> I do agree that you shuld try and give your betta the best home that you can but this "oh, your betta needs a 10 gallon all to himself is kind of silly.


Agreed.


----------



## dramaqueen

So my brother loves to rant and rave about politics on FB and I don't agree with his views but I don't say anything or like anything that his friends post and I agree with them. I just have to say that I agree with this one guy and I wish so much that I could like his posts. lol


----------



## PetMania

aokashi said:


> I have 1 gallon tanks ^_^ the filter keeps my plakat busy
> I do, too. I keep all of my new bettas 1 gallon homes until I can put together a nice 5gal.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





dramaqueen said:


> I do agree that you shuld try and give your betta the best home that you can but this "oh, your betta needs a 10 gallon all to himself is kind of silly.


Agreed. I gave my betta a 10gal, saw how empty it was, and added more fish. Every betta I have had in that 10gal seems to just stay in one place most of the time, anyway.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's been proved that some bettas don't like bigger tanks and most don't like tankmates.


----------



## PetMania

My CT was fine with my platys, but my HM hated them. My VT hates bigger tanks, and my other VT LOVES big tanks. Pretty much I have to accommodate for each beta's personality.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> So my brother loves to rant and rave about politics on FB and I don't agree with his views but I don't say anything or like anything that his friends post and I agree with them. I just have to say that I agree with this one guy and I wish so much that I could like his posts. lol


Hey! haven't seen you in a while. Had to shoot in and say hello. Ive not been on in a while, had to cut down my bettas. No time since starting my BA. It's killing me. :shock: I avoid politic discussions at all cost. To much passion in that for me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey, Shirley! How are you? I got moved to Texas and I hate it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I did a water change tonight and need to do some tomorrow. It's been chilly here this week and I need to find my other heater. I have one 25 watt adjustable but it heats the water in a 2,5 gallon to 85 even though it's turned to 75.


----------



## ao

O_O which heater do you have?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's a marineland.


----------



## dramaqueen

A pic of Pablo.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

Liesl.


----------



## dramaqueen

Storm a few weeks ago.


----------



## dramaqueen




----------



## dramaqueen

I made some really good tuna salad and coleslaw for lunch. I still have water changes to do later.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me storm pics.


----------



## PetMania

Whoa.dark clouds, and thanks for reminding me! Almost forgot that tomorrow is WC day, hehe lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol I got 2 changes down and two to go. I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## PetMania

I have....let's see, great math time........5 WC to do. Soon to be 7 *hint *hint


----------



## registereduser

Looks like tornado weather :shock:


----------



## dramaqueen

It did! I stood out there for awhile to see if I could spot a funnel cloud. I saw no signs of a tornado so I went in.


----------



## dramaqueen

A


----------



## dramaqueen

A pic of one of my old fish.


----------



## PetMania

WOW! Is that a plantinum? He's beautiful!


----------



## ao

reminds me of a wedding dress <3


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

I agree. Silk comes to mind as well.


----------



## Mo

It looks nothing like that where we live. Be safe DQ! I hope it doesn't get severe over there


----------



## dramaqueen

The bad weather was a few weeks ago. The fish was one of my old ones in Kentucky. I don't know if he'd be considered platinum or not. Mo, Matt Logistcsguy? What do you guys think?


----------



## PetMania

If not platinum....pearl?


----------



## dramaqueen

I have no idea but he was one of my favorites and I hated to leave him.


----------



## PetMania

Was he one of the 8? Geez, I really wish i could have held them for you, as I do offer free fostering services ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish you could have, too. That would have been great then people who are moving can send you their fish and can have them back when they get settled. Yes, he was one of the 8.


----------



## PetMania

Awe, well maybe you'll find another one =) 

Though, I don't think I can house 100 bettas :lol: LOL. Only a few at a time.


----------



## dramaqueen

You have to set a limit for yourself. I had plans to take in culls and retired breeders and I just can't have that many and if something happens to my mom and I move in with my brother there is no way they're letting me have that many fish. One or two , maybe but not more than that.


----------



## PetMania

Yep, my dresser only. It can hold 4 2gal tanks, but my baby rescues might take that up. 

So, my limit would be 4 bettas for fostering.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes he is a platinum. Gorgeous fish dq he has a couple of faults but very nice. Storm clouds like that scare me. We had a tornado at our farm when I was a kid and I never really got over it. Also was near Edmonton in the 80s and saw a monster one from a distance but was there to help clean up the aftermath.To this day I have tornado dreams/nightmares once in awhile.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have never really been in a tornado Huang a few came pretty close. April 3rd, 1974 Louisville, Ky was hit by several tornadoes as were Ohio, Indiana and several other States. This was back before we had sophisticated radars and other technology. I wad home alone when the sirens went off and it was scary. Thankfully the only damage was that the wind ripped our antenna off our roof. Living there the last 20 years we had plenty more scares. I looked out my window one afternoon and saw a funnel cloud trying to form. I wasn't sure at first but the Tv confirmed it. You could tell what it was from the way the clouds were swirling around. Also, a cousin of mine lost her house and several outbuildings on her ranch several years ago in an f 4 tornado.


----------



## dramaqueen

Mopped the hallway now I'm gonna take a nap. It's cold and dreary here today. I still have 2 more water changes to do. All the fish are fine. I thought I was going to lose Jitters but I think he just gets depressed every now and then. I'll put him next to Liesl. That should perk him up. lol


----------



## PetMania

Hope he feels better =) 

I live near a nuclear plant (on the beach) and near Camp Pendalton, so I'm scared of both an explosion and an attack :/


----------



## dramaqueen

My dad was stationed at Camp Pendleton many, many years ago. lol My brother is in Tokyo at Narita airport waiting to fly home and they just had a magnitude 5.5 earthquake about a half hour ago. He's fine, though.


----------



## PetMania

Good. Add earthquakes to my list as well. California is in for a huge earthquake any time now. Even the big San Andreas one. Scary  Ours schools are having a lot of drills now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was in one in LA a little over 20 years ago and it was a 5.6. Scary! It felt like we were on a rollercoaster. Then about 5 or 6 years ago we had a 5.3 in Kentucky so I definitely know what they feel like.


----------



## PetMania

My aunt and uncle were in that one. They are living in the same house, but had to repair it. I've experienced many living in California. But we haven't had a noticeable one in a long time, so we are in for a big one.

I was watching Transformers when one happened. Lol! Coincedence.


----------



## dramaqueen

We were in bed when it hit. My brother came running out of his room and told us to stay in bed and cover our heads with a pillow. It was like between 7:30 and 8 in the morning.


----------



## MattsBettas

We don't have earthquakes here, which is good. We get a lot of tornado warnings but very rarely ever actual tornadoes... We have had a few nasty ones though. I also used to live near(ish, it was at least 5 km away) a plastic factory or something and there was an explosion and my house shook while I was watching tv. Nothing serious but unexpected.

I've walked along the San Andreas fault. It doesn't look like anything on the outside but it's scary to think of what could happen.


----------



## dramaqueen

In my head: Always by Building 429
On my mind: my brther getting home from Japan.
In my tummy: Fried egg, sausage and fried potato cake and toast.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, they can be pretty scary. I couldn't imagine being in a tornado situation, hurricane, or some sort of explosion.


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess no one is safe from anything. Tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, wildfires. We live in a scary world.


----------



## dramaqueen

What's scary is having no place to go in a tornado.


----------



## MattsBettas

Basements or bathtubs. 

Alberta is generally pretty safe (no hurricanes, earthquakes, tropical storms, etc here), but, if anyone knows about the southern Alberta floods that happened this year, it just goes to show that disasters can happen anywhere.


----------



## dramaqueen

We don't have a basement and our bathrooms are exterior rooms with windows. We have a walk in pantry and laundry room we can go to.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just saw something on facebook that said Money talks but all mine ever says is goodbye. lol Very true!


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna get chicken for dinner. Buffalo wings and eggrolls, biscuits and maybe some onion rings.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> I guess no one is safe from anything. Tornadoes, floods, hurricanes, wildfires. We live in a scary world.


Except Thor, hehe lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol


----------



## PetMania

I saw that movie today. 

Anyways, how's it going?


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty good. I just vacuumed the hallway, did a water change on Pablo and my brother called and just got home from Japan. He was in that earthquake yesterday.


----------



## PetMania

Did you guys talk about that? I've never been in a huge earthquake, but I can imagine how terrifying it would be.


----------



## dramaqueen

He didn't say anything about it. I do know from the news that it was a 5.5. The one I was in in Los Angeles was a 5.6 I think. I almost got hit in the head by a bottle of cough syrup falling off my brther's entertainment center


----------



## PetMania

:shock: Glad that didn't drop on your head. In our schools, they want us to grab the desks rather than cover our heads........


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have to try and get under the desks?


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, which exposes our backs, necks, and heads....and they want us to hold onto the desk rather than protect vital areas of our bodies. Really?


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't think anyone is really safe from an earthquake.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just did a water change on Liesl. She's probably close to five months old and always has horizontal stripes. When I got her I was told she had cammo stripes but I want go know when they lose them.


----------



## dramaqueen

Liesl


----------



## logisticsguy

dramaqueen said:


> I just did a water change on Liesl. She's probably close to five months old and always has horizontal stripes. When I got her I was told she had cammo stripes but I want go know when they lose them.


Some betta never lose them. I have one girl with stripes at almost a year old in my sorority.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's good to know. She was jarred early and was stunted I believe and is tiny but she's grown a bit since I've had her. I guess she'll never grow vents.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother brought over some meatloaf so that's what we'll have for dinner with some green beans.


----------



## ao

What's a meatloaf? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MattsBettas

You don't know what meatloaf is???  just kidding. They must not have had in in Australia, I assume.

It's basically ground beef with spices and stuff baked in a loaf pan. It's really good.


----------



## dramaqueen

What Matt said. It has bread crumbs and red bell pepper chopped up in it, too.


----------



## ao

I was imagining a loaf of bread but made from meat XD for once my imagination isnt too far off! Theres so many kinds of food here in this country I've never heard of! Thank you!!!

DQ, did your brother make it himself?
Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## logisticsguy

Meatloaf is a rather large American musician most famous for the 70s songs Bat out of Hell and Id do anything for love.


----------



## Romad

logisticsguy said:


> Meatloaf is a rather large American musician most famous for the 70s songs Bat out of Hell and Id do anything for love.


But I won't do that.......


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Logisticsguy. Yes, my brother made it.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just got an LG Lumia phone. Not sure how to use all the features yet. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It's Lucid, not Lumia.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, lol. I remember when i got my iPhone, it took me a month to figure it out :3


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm determined to figure it all out on my own without asking my brother.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe, I usually don't like asking people for help (except for when it comes tomy pets) on things because I am very stubborn, and I end up messing things up.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't like asking my brother for help because he's not a patient person. I asked him what the difference between a droid and a smartphone was and he looked up at the sky and sighed. lol I didn't know that android was the operating system. How would I know that? I have a cousin who called her phone a droid. lol


----------



## logisticsguy

You should really study up on your phone and talk all high tech geeky about it to your brother. Go on endlessly about it and all your new apps. That will get him back for the eye roll. Then ask him a question about his phone that only a super geek would know but you have the answer thanks to Google of course.


----------



## dramaqueen

Did a complete clearing out of all my pm 's. I had old stuff there from a few years ago and it was time.


----------



## dramaqueen

Really surprised about the new changes and seeing bf merged with TFK. I thought the two were to be kept separate. Not against it just surprised.


----------



## SeaHorse

DQ... what are you talking about? I don't see anything different. Can you share what you are seeing? Thanks. If you need to, come to MDWM. THX.


----------



## dramaqueen

Made a trip to the store for ice cream and now time for a nap.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm missing my teenager friends tonight. Mo and PeMania, I hope you guys are ok and just doing homework or something.


----------



## dramaqueen

Waiting for my Chili.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother came with chili and banana bread. He's going to fix turkey breast and cornbread stuffing for Thanksgiving. It's just going to be them and us. My niece and her daughter won't be able to come because of work.


----------



## dramaqueen

Too many changes in my life. Why can't things stay the same?


----------



## ao

Your brother seems like a great guy  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, he is. He's just too hot tempered sometimes. We got the cable guy coming out tomorrow because there are times when the sound and picture cut out. My brother has an idea what the problem is because of the nature of his job. We'll see what happens.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> I'm missing my teenager friends tonight. Mo and PeMania, I hope you guys are ok and just doing homework or something.


 Aww, thanks. Sorry, I couldn't get on here for too long in the past few days. I miss talking to you guys, too. School has become more demanding if you know what I mean.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, teachers like to pile on ther homework. lol I remember those days.
We THINK we got the cable problem fixed. Also there was a problem with the internet that I didn't really know about but my internet would go out and need to be reset so the guy fixed that, too.


----------



## rickey

If your cable company is as bad as ours they will onnly need four more trips to your home before it's fix. Been there done that!
R


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have Time Warner by chance? Lol


----------



## ao

I DO! only because there are no other options  *cries*


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

It's the same way with the Tv. 
*me: Hey, mom, how many times has the tv guy some?
*mom: 50 times
*me: is it fixed?
*mom: nope


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, ours seems ok right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

Finally went to church today. We'll make a few more visits before we decide to join.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna eat some homemade pumpkin pie in a minute.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just talkd to my friend in Indiana. They had tornado warnings earlier but things are fine now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hanging out with my reptile group on fb. I don't own reptiles but they made me an honorary member. lol They crack me up.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I just found out that if you have an altered IBC logo in your sig you are breaking an IBC rule. They are allowed but only if they are unaltered and link back to the IBC. Just letting any IBC members who may read this know.


----------



## dramaqueen

Trying a new recipe tonight. I hope it turns out.


----------



## PetMania

Good luck  Always enjoy cooking.


So, about your IBC post, I checked out the page.....you have to pay to be a member? Why?


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, you get access to their reference library and Flare magazine. I guess it covers stuff like that. They also have an online store. Some of the money probably goes to maintain it and their website.


----------



## PetMania

True. And they breed bettas and all that. Now it makes sense, thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, most show and breed but you don't have to show or breed, just have an interest in and a love for bettas.


----------



## PetMania

I might get a membership when I can afford it. Is it monthly payment?


----------



## dramaqueen

$20 a year. They have a facebook group you can join.


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna eat a turkey dinner at church tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I made an apple something or other (don't know what to call it, it wasn't really a cake) tonight and it turned out pretty good. That's two out of three recipes off of face book that I have tried and liked this past two weeks.


----------



## ao

I saw your face book post! Made me crave apples ... mmmm


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

That stuff was gooooddd!!! lol The hot brown casserole I made last night was good, too.


----------



## dramaqueen

A facebook friend of mine is having her baby tonight and I'm waiting to hear updates on fb from her fiancé.


----------



## dramaqueen

My FB friend had another baby girl. She's so cute!


----------



## shannonpwns

Aww congrats to her! How exciting!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah this is her second.


----------



## PetMania

Aww yay! My cousin had her baby a couple of days ago and we used FB to get updates, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

This girl was one of my first friends on this forum and we stayed in touch the last few years on fb. She has all kinds of animals. Fish, rats, bunnies, guinea pigs, you name it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Listening to Christmas music!


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to get cold her tomorrow and rain all day. I got my secret snowflake name for my fb group so I'm thinking on what to get her. We may go to the dollar store tomorrow. I want to get some instant potatoes to go with my Stouffers stuffed peppers.Made a trip to the store with my brother today because my mom hates to drive. She wants to go to the store every other week which means I get to carry in and put away twice the stuff if we went every week


----------



## dramaqueen

Learning some very interesting things tonight.


----------



## PetMania

Hi, DQ! How's it goin'?


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty good. I just finished supper. I made taco soup. I'll probably get heartburn later. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Talking to a good friend tonight.


----------



## PetMania

FB friend? 

BTW, how's your friend who had her baby?


----------



## dramaqueen

The friend I talked to is on FB but we were friends when I lived in Kentucky. Another girl and I used to drive up to Indiana to see her. We always stopped halfway at McDonalds and I'd get a Big Mac. She went up there last week and told my friend she ate a Big Mac in my honor. Lol. It kind of made me sad. My FB friend that had the baby is doing fine but tired after having the baby.


----------



## PetMania

Nice to hear  I'm sure she is tired. I know my aunt sure was after 14 hours of labor, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, she was complaining about her hips hurting her this morning. Lol


----------



## PetMania

I would think that they would be sore, or else she must of had major doses of epidural (is that how you spell it?lol) like my mom and great aunt.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, she did have an epidural but I guess you're sore after it wears off.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, i wonder how they can walk after that.......oh wait, now I get why new moms are taken to their cars in wheel chairs. DERP!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol Yeah, they're pretty sore after giving birth.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm freezing!! I hope we can make it to church tomorrow morning.


----------



## dramaqueen

It makes me feel pretty good knowing that I can help out in the breeding and show section by answering as many questions as I can.


----------



## dramaqueen

No church this morning because of the cold and threat of freezing rain later. We got up early and got dressed up for nothing.


----------



## PetMania

At least you got a fresh morning ;-)


Yep, the breeding and show section needs knowledge


----------



## dramaqueen

They need more people answering than they have now. We only have like 2 that answer fairly regularly.


----------



## PetMania

I wish I could help. But I only know how to breed livebearers and plecos...


----------



## dramaqueen

Sometimes we get questions like "I just bought a really pretty betta from walmart and I want to breed him. I've never had a betta before, what do I do?" I say read the stickies and research.


----------



## MattsBettas

The worst are the "My male blew a bubble nest so I bought him a female" threads. Lol. I should probably try to help out over there more. If you ever need me to just shoot me a pm .


----------



## PetMania

Thanks, I am actually planning to do a spawn in the spring once it gets warmer.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Matt. How about the ones like "my male and female just spawned and now I have babies. Can I feed them pellets and flakes" orOMG I have babies, what do I feed them?"


----------



## PetMania

Those ones are why I stay away from the breeding section, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I just asked the mods to move one out of the breeding section that didn't have anything to do with breeding. I swore I wasn't going to report stuff like that anymore but it goes to show how much I still care.


----------



## PetMania

That's good that you care. As long as you are accurate (which you are), then its fine


----------



## dramaqueen

I try to be accurate. lol I often call on Matt or Logisticsguy to help me out or if I'm not sure I tell the op to wait for someone with experience to give them better advice.


----------



## PetMania

Hi


----------



## dramaqueen

Hi! lol


----------



## PetMania

Heyo. So I was watching these YouTube videos by this one guy who breeds bettas for a living. he was saying that breeding bettas in a glass tank is the worst thing you can do. And, he was talking about how 99% of betta info you hear online is crap...wow


----------



## MattsBettas

Oh God... I've seen a few of his videos... DO NOT listen to him, he is a narrow minded, egotistical person who has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## dramaqueen

There is some guy from Thaland or somewhere who claims her is the best breeder in the world. It wasn't him was it? lol


----------



## PetMania

His channel is called ThaiTyBeta. Yes, he considers himself the #1 breeder in the world and that:
a)only to listen to what he says
b)he has an 85% survival rate
c)NEVER breed in a glass tank

He kept repeating this in every video every 5 seconds lol.


----------



## PetMania

MattsBettas said:


> Oh God... I've seen a few of his videos... DO NOT listen to him, he is a narrow minded, egotistical person who has no clue what he's doing.


 Okay, thanks. That scared me at first. I'll just listen to you guys  

So...I can breed in a glass tank and use a heater? Good.


----------



## dramaqueen

That's the one! He's a jerk. No one likes him.


----------



## dramaqueen

Listen to Matt and Mo. They won't steer you wrong.


----------



## PetMania

No wonder he doesn't have subscribers, lol. Yeah, he is a jerk. I might start a YouTube channel and contradict his advice. :lol:

Well, at least that will help me get my bettas sold. 

So, what's going on DQ?


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Listen to Matt and Mo. They won't steer you wrong.


I would consider them experts (I do) rather than him. That dude doesn't even clean the tanks. He claims to not do that as you will damage the fry...


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I watched a football game earlirr while talking to you guys. lol I went and got myself a bottle of water. The water here is nasty. We had such good water in Colorado then in Kentucky we drank Ohio rver water but it wasn't as bad as this crap.


----------



## PetMania

Hehe. Our water has to go through a Brita filter or else I'll gag. You can almost taste the chlorine... no wonder fishies hate it, :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Eww. lol I'm sitting here trying to figure out how to turn apps off on my phone. lol I think I figured it out. I went to my task manager. I was afraid it would take up my data.


----------



## PetMania

Don't worry. Just a few months ago I was the same. I had to igure my phone out all by myself (iPhones don't come with a manual). After a month,lol, I figure about 57% out...


----------



## dramaqueen

I figured it out. Lol I looked up aneroid on google and figured it out from there. It's the task manager. I thought it would eat up my data but it just said it would use up your battery.


----------



## PetMania

Yep. BTW that YouTube guy is so ridiculous. He supports the fighting of betta fish and even has videos on how to train your betta to kill.


----------



## dramaqueen

I heard about him a couple of years ago. One of our members warned everyone about him.


----------



## PetMania

He doesn't even have show quality fish as he states. I got a better breeding betta. He has to have some sort of facility to make any kind of money. As hobbyist, we have to get quality fish for breedin so we don't break the bank! Apparently he has 75 spawns going at the same time.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think he's full of baloney! Lol There is no way you can have that many spawns going at once unless you have people helping you. And you'd probably have to pay them. Most breeders do it for love of the fish not making money.


----------



## PetMania

I'm going to breed so I can learn more about my favorite fish! And even if I do make profit out of that, it goes to my rescue so I can rescue the fish I love. 
This guy talks like bettas are only money, not companions. Geez.


----------



## dramaqueen

To be a breeder you have to really care about the fish but unfortunately some don't.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, it's sad. They would make thousands more if they actually cared. Maybe one day I can afford multiple spawns and such. That's what I love about breeding bettas. They pay for themselves so you can keep doing it. 
*hint *hint. 
I want to breed HMPKEEs and DSHMPKs


----------



## dramaqueen

Right now I want a black,a white and a gold.


----------



## PetMania

Seem like a good trio there ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I have two coppers that I love and I used to have a white hm that came from Petsmart but I never had a black or gold.


----------



## PetMania

I've never had those, either.


----------



## dramaqueen

We were supposed to get some coffeecake frm my brother that he made but he got too busy and didn't bring it over today. He made peanut butter candy kiss cookies too so maybe he'll bring some of them, too.


----------



## PetMania

Yummy.

Would you like a male black CT, HM, or PK?


----------



## dramaqueen

Any one would be fine but in this order: 1 plakat, 2. ct and 3. hm.


----------



## PetMania

Alright. There may be a delay in getting one for you. But I'll try hard to get you one. Afterall, you have taught me so much and it's the least I could do.


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have a paypal so I can send you the money for the fish if you find one? Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## PetMania

I do not have a paypal account of my own. But my mom does, maybe I can use hers.


----------



## dramaqueen

okay.


----------



## PetMania

Should I ship him on a certain day?


----------



## dramaqueen

Most people ship on Mondays and Tuesdays to avoid the package sitting all weekend.


----------



## PetMania

Will do


----------



## dramaqueen

ok


----------



## PetMania

who's the betta in your avatar?


----------



## dramaqueen

The one Mo gave me. I named him Pablo. Lol


----------



## PetMania

He's really pretty. love the name.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks. I got a pinata for my birthday and my great niece called it Pablo do that's what I decided to name him. Lol


----------



## PetMania

Creative ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I'm not real good at naming my fish.


----------



## PetMania

hehe, me neither. I'm going to name the HMPKEE Dumbo, how original? lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I'm not sure what to name my black one if I get it.


----------



## PetMania

Jack Black. 

Lol. So my mom said okay-ish to the whole using the same account when it comes to betta business.


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. I wouldn't want you to get in trouble.


----------



## dramaqueen

Keep getting database errors this morning every time I post. Grr


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Good. I wouldn't want you to get in trouble.


 Yeah, getting on trouble isn't on my to-do list lol


dramaqueen said:


> Keep getting database errors this morning every time I post. Grr


Me too! Every time I posted I would get that and "You duplicated this post"


----------



## dramaqueen

I thought maybe they were doing maintenance on the site but who knows. It's a pain when you're trying to post stuff.


----------



## PetMania

I also get computer lag. Sometimes it will take 3 minutes to upload one page. Geez I hate PC, :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

I have problems sometimes with my Kindle. Amazon silk isn't all that great.


----------



## dramaqueen

It seems like things are a little faster tonight. Maybe they fixed it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, we didn't get any coffeecake. My brother said it didn't turn out good. Didn't get done in the middle or something.


----------



## PetMania

Aww...

I'm thinking about Starbucks now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't drink coffee but I like their tea. I used to go there whenever we went to the casino with a friend in Kentucky. I miss those days.


----------



## dramaqueen

Listening to some Christmas music trying to chase away the winter blahs.


----------



## dramaqueen

Database error database error, slow loading pages... Wth? It's a pain in the ... hind end!


----------



## dramaqueen

It took me like 5 mnutes to load my last post!


----------



## MattsBettas

It's been like that for me too... Telling me I need to go to bed, I think haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

It seems to be better right now. With all the technology these days you'd think problems like that could be fixed. Lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Went to the store and stopped at the cookie shop and got some cookies and 2 strawberry cheesecake cupcakes.


----------



## dramaqueen

I spoke too soon. Still problems with database errors. Somebody, pleeaasee fix it!!
Three cheers for database errors!!! Lol


----------



## shannonpwns

I've been having the same issues on my iPad. Takes forever to load pages and when I post, half the time it's an error. Such a pain. I refuse to cheer for database errors!! Haha


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol I was being facetious. Lol


----------



## shannonpwns

I know! Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Not a real good pic of Pablo.


----------



## dramaqueen

Banner.


----------



## logisticsguy

Happy Thanksgiving DQ. I wonder why Canada and the USA celebrate Thanksgiving at different times. Yours seems awful close to Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, Logisticsguy. Yeah it is a bit close to Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just had a big dinner at my brother's. Boy, am I stuffed! Now we're going to have pumpkin pie and hot chocolate.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother's pool.


----------



## dramaqueen

Neighbor's house.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a nice time at my brother's. My sister in law was so warm and friendly. She thanked me for something I posted on FB that mentioned her and my brother and we had two glasses of her favorite Merlot wine that she usually doesn't share with other people. lol Her daughter and granddaughter will be there for Christmas so it should be nice.


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank God my favorite radio station in Kentucky has live streaming audio so I don't have to miss my Christmas music!


----------



## dramaqueen

went to the top and reported the lag and database errors to Yung. I know that the form backs up at midnight but this problem happens off and on all day as well as the lagging. I'm sure he's aware of the problems ut I wanted to report it, anyway. I'm sure he'll check it out and work on it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Having fun "singing" Christmas songs with my friend txbettaowner. on fb. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Heading out to the Dollar store to pick up a few things then home for a nap. Then I'm making gumbo for dinner.


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG they're playing all my favorite Christmas songs on my favorite station right now!! "handstands, cartwheels, jumping up and down" lol


----------



## MattsBettas

What's your favorite Christmas song?


----------



## dramaqueen

A song called While you were sleeping by a group called Casting Crowns.


----------



## dramaqueen

We just got back from church awhile ago. I had gumbo for lunch and now I'm ready for a nap. I really need to do water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother and sister in law just brought us a little Christmas tree and a centetpiece for our kitchen table. Oh, and some banana bread.


----------



## dramaqueen

Stuffed peppers and mashed potatoes for dinner tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

Heading to the commissary to do some shopping tomorrow. I hope we get some good stuff and that we can stop for lunch. I need something to put me in the holiday spirit.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's going to be 80* today but this weekend it's going to be in the 30s with freezing rain and sleet.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went in to the base today and did some shopping. I got two new tops and house shoes for Christmas. Stopped and got groceries, too. We're not having much for dinner. It's every man for himself tonight.


----------



## PetMania

Lol. Sometimes we forget to make dinner and just have eat-whatever-is-in-the-kitchen


----------



## dramaqueen

We do that every once in awhile. The thing is my mom won't eat unless I fix it for her. She might eat a yogurt ot peanut butter and crackers but that's it.
I wonder what happened to those few people who supposedly subscribed to my thread awhile back? Oh, well, they're not missing much. Lol


----------



## ao

People like me? 

I'm a very good lurker ^_^ I'd usually hit the "like" button, but that's missing on this app!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, no like button when you use a smart phone.


----------



## PetMania

I just recently discovered the like button


----------



## MattsBettas

I lurk when I have nothing to say haha. But I'm usually up to date on it. 

I wonder the same thing about mine too. They must have all moved over to lilnaugrim and Mo's journals.


----------



## dramaqueen

We're just not popular, Matt. Lol My life isn't exciting. At least you're breeding fish.


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha whatever =D. Believe me, my life is pretty boring outside of fish.


----------



## Destinystar

*sneaks in* Good evening DQ and all your peeps  I am listening to bird calls on you tube now that's pretty boring but I love Bettas and birds too what can I say...lol


----------



## ao

MattsBettas said:


> I lurk when I have nothing to say haha. But I'm usually up to date on it.
> 
> I wonder the same thing about mine too. They must have all moved over to lilnaugrim and Mo's journals.


Don't worry  i'm big brothering over your journal too 

*lurk lurk lurkity lurk*

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Three years ago I was watching a nesting pair of barn owls raise 2 clutches of babies. It was a live web cam owned by a guy in San Marcos, California. It was so much fun watching the parents interact with the babies and watching them grow up and learn to fly and hunt on their own.


----------



## Destinystar

Wow I watched that too DQ and loved it, so amazing to watch. I believe that webcam is still going if its the one I am thinking it is. I will have to check and let you know


----------



## dramaqueen

The guy, Carlos something said he wasn't going to do it again. Too many people complained that he was being cruel to the owls. On the contrary, he left them alone to live their lives naturally. They just lived in his owl box on his property. He set up cameras so people could watch them. When one of the babies died people freaked because of the way the mother owl disposed of it. I'm not going into detail about it but he had to shut the camera off until Molly was finished doing what is completely normal and natural for owls to do.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Three years ago I was watching a nesting pair of barn owls raise 2 clutches of babies. It was a live web cam owned by a guy in San Marcos, California. It was so much fun watching the parents interact with the babies and watching them grow up and learn to fly and hunt on their own.


 I watched that, too. 'Cause I live there, lol! I even got to see the box, too. I loved watching that


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool! Do you know Carlos?


----------



## dramaqueen

Sitting here waiting for my mom to get her hair done. I bought some Christmas cookies earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen

I might POSSIBLY work out a deal with a breeder for a red plakat that can't be bred or shown. We'll see what happens.


----------



## logisticsguy

Hi DQ. It looks like our cold weather is headed your way. It was -30c here this morning which is -22f. It was also windy. Then my vehicle gets stuck in the snow for 3 hours yay. Finally got dug out but with only one working arm it was not much fun. It wont get as cold near you but it looks like a fast temp drop for sure.


----------



## dramaqueen

Would you Canadians quit sending us your weather? lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Weather is one of our biggest exports to the USA. Comedians and singers close behind.


----------



## dramaqueen

Rofl. All our comedians are talking about Rob Ford.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think a friend of mine just got engaged but not sure. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks like I'll be getting a little red plakat that the breeder isn't able to breed or show. He has a short body and can't wrap a female properly.


----------



## PetMania

Cool! Plakats are my favorite. Hmm, I didn't know breeders sold fish under a label like that. 

What's your dream betta set-up?


----------



## dramaqueen

This person is giving me the fish/ I just have to pay shipping.


----------



## dramaqueen

I just finished my Christmas shopping. I got a couple of gift cards for my brother and sister in law. The afghans are done for my niece and great niece and I got my gift for my secret snowflake. Now, if only our new church would contact me about doing some Christmas music... Darn, I miss my drama team.


----------



## dramaqueen

My dream betta setup would be to have a sorority.


----------



## PetMania

Cool. How big?


----------



## dramaqueen

20 gallons. I'd never be able to maintain a tank like that.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, the biggest one I can have is a 10gal. My sorority didn't work out in that.


----------



## dramaqueen

They say cycled tanks are so easy to maintain but I think changing water on a 2.5 critter keeper is much easier. Lol


----------



## PetMania

TRUTH! 

For rescue, you can't afford to wait weeks to cycle, so, yeah.


----------



## dramaqueen

I have one dying right now and I've got one coming from a breeder then I'll have one of Mo's platinums in about 3 months. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

My brother is stuck on a plane in Dallas headed to Okinawa. They've had all kinds of problems and he is livid!


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> I have one dying right now and I've got one coming from a breeder then I'll have one of Mo's platinums in about 3 months. lol


Oh no! I hope he doesn't die. I hope to get one of Mo's platinums as well. 



dramaqueen said:


> My brother is stuck on a plane in Dallas headed to Okinawa. They've had all kinds of problems and he is livid!


 ooo, I heard there have been some weather problems over there, is that right?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, he was supposed to fly out yesterday but flights in Killeen were cancelled so today he gets to Dallas but they're having problems. They needed to fill the plane's water tanks and the hose got stuck then they had to take sme of the luggage off the plane and I don't know what else.


----------



## dramaqueen

He finally got off the ground!


----------



## ao

yay!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

They sat there for over 2 hours and it's a 14 hour flight to Tokyo.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got to do a ban and delete on one of the fb groups I'm an admin for.


----------



## PetMania

Glad he's going, now. Overnight trips are the worst. 



dramaqueen said:


> Got to do a ban and delete on one of the fb groups I'm an admin for.


? 
My brain isn't working today, lol/


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm a member of Lonestar bettas on FB and an admin. Once in awhile we get spam on there so we delete the spam and ban the spammer same as here.


----------



## dramaqueen

My favorite Christmas song.


----------



## dramaqueen

Had fried chicken and onion rings for lunch and more for dinner.


----------



## PetMania

Thank you for reminding me to eat lunch! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol You're welcome!


----------



## dramaqueen

I really like people who can dispense advice and knowledge without sounding like a know it all or authoritative.


----------



## PetMania

Agree *cough* *cough* ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

I try to help people withoutt sounding like a know it all.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sitting here watching Chopped and trying to figure out what I want for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Love the show Chopped!


----------



## dramaqueen

I also like Cutthroat Kitchen.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> I try to help people withoutt sounding like a know it all.


I know. Not you. But we both know *cough* who *cough* is *cough, cough* Geez! I need to go take some medicine ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I know. "cough" I think I'm getting what you have. "cough"


----------



## ao

i have a real cough  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Gonna make tacos and rice tonight. I'm making the rice out of a package and not my usual. The weather is starting to warm up a little.


----------



## ao

how do you usually make rice?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Destinystar

I have a cough too and my eyes have been burning...allergies are acting up I guess. I miss my mom`s rice she used to make for breakfast with butter and sugar on top


----------



## dramaqueen

I make my own Spanish rice. 
1 cup rice, uncooked
1 cup chicken broth
1 can Rotel or Hatch tomatoes and green chilis
diced onion to taste
1 small can tomato sauce
Brown onion in vegetable oil. Add rice. Stir a bit. Add chicken broth, tomato sauce and tomatoes and green chilis. Let simmer for about 45 minutes or so. The liquid level will go down and you have to watch that the rice doesn't stick to the pan. If it looks dry you can add a bit of water.


----------



## ao

oooh rice made with chicken broth. Sounds delicious. I do have to try it! 
Thanks for the idea!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dramaqueen

If you do let me know how it turns out.


----------



## dramaqueen

One of my fb friends bought a newborn baby rat with the intention of feeding it to her snake. When the snake didn't eat it right away she took it out then decided to keep it. She got so attached to it and asked if anyone had name suggestions. It's black and white so I suggested Panda. She absolutely loves the name!! She calls her Panda Bear when they're snuggling and when she's active she calls her Panda Express. rofl This baby rat is absolutely the cutest rat I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess I'll do some water changes later and maybe mop the kitchen floor. I'm gonna have leftover rice for lunch.


----------



## Chesh

I <3 rats! They make fantastic pets. . . Panda sounds like a sweetie! 

MMMMM, I LOVE Spanish rice - we make it in the bottom of the pan when we bake chicken thighs, and everything cooks together - so good! I prefer it without the tomatoes or chilis, though.

Now that you've enjoyed your lunch, can you come mop_ MY _kitchen floor, too, please? We've had a snowy week here, and between the dogs and the kids and all the in and out footprints - I am so done with mopping! *ish exhausted*


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, I didn't get any mopping done today. Neither one of us slept last night and were up til 5 in the morning so I've been sleeping off and on this afternoon. We had ham and eggs for dinner. Now I have to figure out what's for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Going to take a nap then maybe do a water change. I'm fixing bratwurst and red cabbage for dinner. A little bit of German food here. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Didn't get the water changes done so I have to do them tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Getting ready to head to the dollar store to get a few gift bags and boxes to mail stuff in. Meatball sandwiches for dinner and leftover bratwurst and red cabbage for lunch.


----------



## ao

me too! dollar store for the win 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania

Dollar stores are live savers!


----------



## dramaqueen

We got some boxes and ribbon for presents and I got another pair of sweats. Got some cashew caramel clusters and gummi bears to snack on. Lol


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> Going to take a nap then maybe do a water change. I'm fixing bratwurst and red cabbage for dinner. A little bit of German food here. lol


 
Ich liebe deutsches Essen!

*I love German food!*


----------



## BettaLover1313

PetMania said:


> Ich liebe deutsches Essen!
> 
> *I love German food!*


Ja! Sehr gut!


----------



## PetMania

Danke!


----------



## dramaqueen

Bitte. Ich liebe schnitzel und spaettzle (sp?) und brotchen und gummi bears. lol


----------



## BettaLover1313

dramaqueen said:


> Bitte. Ich liebe schnitzel und spaettzle (sp?) und brotchen und gummi bears. lol


Yum! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I had 4 years of German in high school which was almost 40 years ago. Lol We were in Germany in 2006 and I was around my SIL 's mother and picked up some of it again but forgot it.


----------



## PetMania

Gummy bears......I'm already starving, lol :crazy:


----------



## BettaLover1313

I've got the Gummi Bear song in my head!

My German isn't very good, I only took two semesters of it recently for my foreign language credits. I enjoyed it, but at one point my brain went "Was ist das? Sentence structures. Oh you're doomed!" (Yes, I was thinking in German and English for awhile XD).


----------



## dramaqueen

I had problems conjugating verbs and with der, die and das.


----------



## BettaLover1313

Verbs and all their forms were my greatest weakness, just making more complicated sentences was the end of my brain easily picking things up. It was like running into a wall.


----------



## dramaqueen

The sentence structure is different. You would say something like I am to the store going instead of I am going to the store.


----------



## BettaLover1313

That I understood that part of it, it was just the addition of so many new verbs and then the various tenses :shock:.


----------



## PetMania

I am currently reading a book that has a lot of German references, and the sentence structure is very different:
ex. "She not call me Sunday"


----------



## dramaqueen

My sister in law is German and she speaks Polish, English, some French and of course German. My brother speaks German also and can carry on a good conversation with his mother in law.


----------



## Chesh

So many good fishy sites are in German, and I . . . don't. . .understand! Google Translate is seriously my hero!


----------



## dramaqueen

We had a member once who was German but lived here in the States. She said she could speak English well enough but could communicate better in writing and in German. No one here could say much more that Danke, bitte and aufvwiedersehen so she left. That was too bad.


----------



## BettaLover1313

That is a shame that she left .

I'm much better at reading German than formulating responses. Simple response/broken German are about all I can do.


----------



## dramaqueen

When I lived in Kentucky we used to go to this Mexican restaurant and I used to try to speak Spanish to the waiters and manager. They always got a kick out of ut and told me I spoke good Spanish. Lol They appreciated my efforts.


----------



## PetMania

dramaqueen said:


> We had a member once who was German but lived here in the States. She said she could speak English well enough but could communicate better in writing and in German. No one here could say much more that Danke, bitte and aufvwiedersehen so she left. That was too bad.


 Oh no!


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, a few people spoke or tried to speak basic German to her but it wasn't enough. My dad 's first language was Spanish and I'm mad that he didn't raise us to be bilingual. But when he was a kid they weren't allowed to speak Spanish in school.


----------



## dramaqueen

So I found out our plans for Christmas Eve. My brother is bringing over some cabbage rolls and mashed potatoes and then going home to spend the evening just him and his wife and we will be by ourselves. 'Sigh '


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm hoping to mail out my secret snowflake gift today. The weather is supposed to be decent all week then rain Friday or Saturday.


----------



## dramaqueen

Got my Secret Snowflake package and I should get mine today or tomorrow. I have cleaning to do but don't feel like doing it. No energy. No motivation.


----------



## dramaqueen

An IBC friend of mine just set up a website that she will use for all her fish stuff like spawn logs, pics of her fish, etc. I'm excited and happy for her.


----------



## MattsBettas

What breeder? Can you link to it?


----------



## dramaqueen

Here it is, Matt. It's NOT a forum for any mods that may read this. I believe it's just going to be a blog and spawn log. My Angel Betta Babies


----------



## dramaqueen

It's Angelique on our other forum.


----------



## dramaqueen

Registereduser, if you see this will you pm me, please?


----------



## dramaqueen

My fb friend who was raising the baby rat just posted that the baby rat died. She's devastated and has no idea what could have gone wrong.


----------



## dramaqueen

Went grocery shopping then had Thai food for lunch. They need to serve that stuff with a box of kleenex. Lol It was pretty spicy. We brought some home and I guess that will be dinner. Got some gingerbread from the German bakery.


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes the Thai food can be spicy. I love it but nobody else in my house likes anything spicy so I sneak out to eat Thai by myself sometimes. I bet a German bakery makes a good gingerbread. Off to do the last of my Christmas shopping. Some people are so hard to buy presents for and don't give many hints.


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol yeah my brother is hard to buy for. He has everything. I got his wife a bottle of cognac. They'll both drink it. They like it in coffee.


----------



## dramaqueen

Watching my older brother's former boss, Barbara Walters.


----------



## dramaqueen

Just found out a while ago that a former neighbor in Kentucky is still spreading rumors and stuff about us. She's the one who wouldn't take care of her dog and fish properly.


----------



## dramaqueen

I had tandoori chicken for lunch. It was a frozen dinner that I got from HEB yesterday and was it good!!! It was better than I thought it would be. I'm going to get more next trip to the store. I like the way they have different ethnic foods here. That's about the only thing I like here. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my secret snowflake gifts today. Yay! I put them under my tree and can't wait to open them! Thank you, Secret Snowflake!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thank goodness some things were taken care of tonight that needed to be taken care of before they got worse. I'm feeling better about some things now. My brother doesn't have to go to Okinawa for 6 months. He does have to go but not for 6 months.


----------



## dramaqueen

I love hanging out with friends on FB and kidding around with them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I got a package from my friend in Colorado this morning. She sent me a nice top and a thing you wrap around yourself when you get out of the shower and a card with $10 in it. We're just hanging out here today. It's cold and rainy. I need to do water changes and vaccuum. Not sure what I'm going to do with the pound of hamburger I have in the fridge. Either tostadas or sloppy Joes.


----------



## PetMania

the day is going too slow right now, or is just me? Of course this happens right before Christmas.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's slow for me today, too. lol We're just sitting here. My brother and sister in law decided to go to Dallas and go shopping .I don't know what they're looking for. They have everything. Maybe stuff for their pool area. The pool got done last week.


----------



## PetMania

Since the mall and any other stores over here will be crowded, we are staying at home, so the day is slow.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't stand people who lie about other people.


----------



## PetMania

Me, too


----------



## dramaqueen

I just read that we're having new changes here for 2014. The anticipation is going to kill me! Lol


----------



## PetMania

What kind of changes?


----------



## dramaqueen

It just said new changes. I have no idea what.


----------



## PetMania

Oi, now it's going to kill me, too :lol:


----------



## MattsBettas

I was honestly happier with the forum when I first joined, before a bunch of good members left and there were changes made. I still love it, and hope the changes are good and include having the wild betta section implemented onto bf. I can't wait lol. 

Where'd you hear about it?


----------



## dramaqueen

It was at the top of the tfk main page under Happy Holidays. I hope they're good changes too, I hipe the wild section can get going.


----------



## PetMania

I have to agree, Matts, it has changed, and doesn't feel the same.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nope, it's not been the same for awhile.


----------



## PetMania

For me, it really started 4 months ago.


----------



## dramaqueen

For me it was a year ago.


----------



## PetMania

Lol, I wasn't here when they added a bunch of new things last year.


----------



## dramaqueen

Things are way different from when I first joined. We added a bunch of new forums like the lounge, the journal area, betta chat and the art section. We had a whole different mod staff and we got a lot of stuff done. I wrote up a breeding sticky and did a profile on ADFs. We had a few other members that did a few stickies. Our breeding area was nothing until a guy named MrVampire showed up. And then Indjo came and some other breeders and our breeding area started to thrive. We added the show area, too. Those things just didn't exist when I first joined.


----------



## PetMania

Yeah, I noticed a LOT of stuff around Vamp. Very knowledgable. I'm glad we have a lot of experienced breeders here. The new reference team cause a lot of change, too. Isn't there also a new admin?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, we got a new admin in march, I believe.


----------



## PetMania

Hey, I got here March ;-). Lol, yeah, a lot of change this year and in the past few. Many more to come, it appears. Oh well, change is part of life.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I've been through a lot this year. I hope next year is better. My advice to people is enjoy life while you can because you never know when the rug is going to be pulled out from under you. I lost everything familiar to me this year because of this stupid move that I never should have agreed to.


----------



## PetMania

l
l
l
l
V


----------



## dramaqueen

Agreed.


----------



## dramaqueen

Another thing, I am not saying happy holidays. It's Merry Christmas!! Happy holidays offends me.If people can be offended by my saying Merry Christmas then I can be offended by happy holidays.


----------



## PetMania

I feel offended when people say Xmas. It's Christmas.

EDIT: I am going to try and pull an all-night-er. So I may not be on the best of speaking grammatically, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Right. Have you ever heard of a song called It's called Christmas with a capital C? I think that's the name of it.


----------



## PetMania

I have not, but I might look into that ;-) 

They also have us take down crosses and christmas trees (NOT HOLIDAY TREES) in our area/


----------



## dramaqueen

It's a cool song. I think it's by the group Go Fish.


----------



## logisticsguy

Im offended when people say Happy Holidays. That's what you should say to me when Im flying to Hawaii or getting 2 weeks vacation from work. Christmas at its core is a religious day and a cultural event. It would be just as ridiculous to other cultures if we said happy holidays to them when a religious day or event was to take place instead of calling it by its name. For the most part very few it have ever been truly offended by calling it Christmas in the first place.


----------



## dramaqueen

The song says that there are a bunch of holidays in February but we don't say happy holidays when it's Valentine's day. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

OMG I just saw a pic of 2 kids sitting on Santa's lap and one of them was giving everyone the finger! I'm sorry but if that was my kid they'd be getting coal in their sticking for Christmas.


----------



## PetMania

Don't forget a slap on the wrist. 

Anyone else think that the whole soap in mouth is wrong as if swallowed it can be toxic?


----------



## dramaqueen

I got soap shoved in my mouth for repeating a dirty word someone called me on the bus.


----------



## MattsBettas

Happy holidays encompasses Christmas, New Years, Hanukkah, and every other holiday celebrated in December, which is the main reason people say it. 

I don't get offended whether people say happy holidays or Merry Christmas, or happy Hanukkah or Happy Kwanzaa for that matter. If people are wishing you well in whatever way I don't think it's justified to get offended over it IMO.

I have to go find that picture now, DQ!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it's in off topic at TFK.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got to get dressed, check the mail and later we're making peanut butter pie. I need to do a water change too.


----------



## PetMania

Peanut butter pie sounds really good. CHRISTMAS EVE tomorrow = food!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Yeah but we'll be by ourselves. My brother is bringing dinner but he'll go home and wait for my sister law to get off work then they'll eat. She has to work late. She's a business services manager and can't leave until her staff leave. She's equal to a full colonel in the army.


----------



## dramaqueen

Back on the subject of new and exciting changes for the forum... it would be cool if it was possible to have a section where you could ask tech questions like how to do stuff on your computers and tablets and smartphones. Some of us barely know how to turn these devices on and off. Lol I know we have people on here who know all about stuff like that.


----------



## PetMania

there should be a tech section, wild betta section, and a separate section for adoptions.


----------



## dramaqueen

There is a wild section. I can see it but I don't know if anyone else can. I posted in it a long time ago.


----------



## PetMania

On TFK or BF? I meant for BF.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, the wild section is on bf. Maybe Sakura can let us know if it's going to be up and running.


----------



## PetMania

Oh, okay. Btw, I will be gone for the next two days. Going somewhere for Christmas (not X-mas, lol).


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, have a great Christmas!!


----------



## PetMania

You, too!


----------



## MattsBettas

The wild betta section exists in TFK but hasn't been brought over to BF yet. The mods can't do it, unfortunately, so we have to wait for our administrator to deal wight he tech stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen

I see. I don't go through bf so that's why no one else can see it. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## dramaqueen

Homemade scones for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Hey its fishy owner 23 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dramaqueen

Hey!! Good to see you here!


----------



## Goldie2nd

Yep

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dramaqueen

You're a wonderful friend.


----------



## dramaqueen

Little town of Bethlehem looks like another silent night. Above your deep and dreamless sleep a giant star lights up the sky. And while you're lying in the dark there shines an everlasting light. For the King has left His throne and is sleeping in a manger tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen

Having a good day so far. We went to my brother's for breakfast and opened presents. My mom got a Samsung galaxy tablet. lol Now she can play games on it. I got money from my brother, a pair of houseshoes and a mug with some tea and cookies from my niece and great niece. My mom is taking a nap now then we'll go over there for dinner. We're going to play cards afterwards. I think my niece and great niece have to go back to Dallas tonight.


----------



## Romad

Sounds like a gread day DQ  Merry Christmas!


----------



## dramaqueen

We didn't play cards. Not enough time. We had a fantastic dinner of lasagna, garlic bread, some kind of Italian soup with sausage, potatoes and kale in it and garlic bread. For dessert we had homemade cheesecakes.


----------



## JustinieBeanie

Sounds like a fun time, with delicious sounding food I might add! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I think my sister in law especially liked the bottle of cognac we got her. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Hoping we can gret the Murphy bed set up tomorrow. We might get Thai food tomorrow if the place is open.


----------



## dramaqueen

Took some allergy meds last night and feel tired today. We have to get some stuff done this afternoon like hang a mirror and put the Murphy bed up. Once we get the front bedroom set up I can have a more permanent place for my fish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ok, so I had to put my fish in my room until I get everything straightened out in the other bedroom. That Murphy bed was a pain in the you know what to put together and it's still not done. They have to come back. SIL wasn't feeling good so was in a grumpy mood.


----------



## dramaqueen

Forgot to mention my brother brought over some cookies he made and some fruit.


----------



## MichaelMyers

PetMania said:


> I have not, but I might look into that ;-)
> 
> They also have us take down crosses and christmas trees (NOT HOLIDAY TREES) in our area/


 It's a Yule tree actually and it predates christianity. The Yule tree tradition was in fact adopted by christianity in their efforts to eliminate, succesfully I might add, pagan traditions.


----------

